# Glossybox August



## lovepink (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't see an August thread so I thought I would start one.  Thought it would be nice to look forward to a new month since it seems so many people were unhappy with last!  Interested to see when the credit cards are charged and boxes actually ship!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw this on their facebook. I'm currently canceled but now I am curious... darn it.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 2, 2012)

As tempting as that is I'll pass.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this on their facebook. I'm currently canceled but now I am curious... darn it.


 So was I...I gave in


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So was I...I gave in


I'm still going back and forth. Can't decide.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 2, 2012)

I just cancelled and now that it's done I don't regret it. I liked some of the products but I dont think for the price point they are worth it.


----------



## Smahama (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm giving it one more month. I love June's box but didn't like this month. Their customer service blows, so I'm really on the fence.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 2, 2012)

I generally try to allow 3 boxes to make my mind up about a service, and August would be my third, so part of me wants to stick around for another month...another part of me would hate to feel like I've wasted another $21 on a whole bunch of nothing special. I'm torn!


----------



## reepy (Aug 2, 2012)

I feel the same way.  I really didn't like this latest box AT ALL but for some crazy reason I'm giving it one more.  I was going to do Loose Button but then I started looking at their past products and it looks really bad to me.  Assuming I end up cancelling GB after next month, what besides BB do y'all suggest?  It sounds like people like My Glamm?  I hate the name, but I can get over that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 2, 2012)

Gah, so tempting! I keep getting all these emails from them just as I keep trying to push them from my mind. As enticing as this seems, I'm going to have to will myself to pass on it. Maybe in the future.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 2, 2012)

For all those tempted, you can at least follow along here when subscribers get their boxes and if there is something you love the subscriber may not and you may be able to pick it up on trade!

I guess you have to weigh the excitement of something "good" with the disappointment you may feel in price, value,  time it takes, lack of customer service, billing etc.  Then make the decision!


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope this month will "wow" me or else I'm canceling. I did not like my July box at all.


----------



## Brienicole (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, I love my boxes. But Im fairly new to boxes so Im probably fresh. Hey, when are the surveys supposed to be available? 

Im wondering if the diamonds are related to this






Obviously not the $250,000 one but maybe the $25 one? ahh a girl can dream


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 3, 2012)

Their FB they  uploaded a photo for August hint stating one of those products are a hint in the next box!

This is huge for Glossy since they never ever give us hints!

So far my guess is that Red nail polish on the bottom and I have no clue what brand that is?!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 illamasqua?


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> illamasqua?


 Yes! That's the name used on the the FB comments.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! That's the name used on the the FB comments.


 lol! I just saw the shape of the bottle and knew immediately!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! I just saw the shape of the bottle and knew immediately!


 Your good!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

WOW Illamasqua!?!? Can't wait. If we get Illamasqua then I won't feel as bad canceling SS and not getting the Deborah Lipmann polish!


----------



## Souly (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW Illamasqua!?!? Can't wait. If we get Illamasqua then I won't feel as bad canceling SS and not getting the Deborah Lipmann polish!


 Me 2! Can't believe they are giving out lipmann! I love illamasqua, I have a lip gloss &amp; lip stick of theirs. Spendy!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Woo!!

Has anyone been charged yet?


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo!!
> 
> Has anyone been charged yet?


 Nope! Sent an e-maill last week asking what day will they charge us and still havent received a response.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got a response back from my E-mail last week regarding charges:

*GLOSSYBOX* replied:
 

Dear Jasmine,

Thank you for your email. Going forward we will charge your account the secon week of the month and begin shipping the third.

Kind regards,

Nicole, from the GLOSSYBOX Team
--
Thank you!

The GLOSSYBOX Team
 
 
How General is that...Can I get a day at least?


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 6, 2012)

Has anyone took their June and July survey yet? I emailed them and they said they're available now but I dont see them anywhere in the Surveys tab in my GB acct.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone took their June and July survey yet? I emailed them and they said they're available now but I dont see them anywhere in the Surveys tab in my GB acct.


 No they are not up yet.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

How ironic that you get a reply right after you posted that lol



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a response back from my E-mail last week regarding charges:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How ironic that you get a reply right after you posted that lol


 Tha'ts what I was thinking! LOL


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 6, 2012)

They responded with more detail ladies!!

This month it will begin on 8/13 if we are unsuccessful that day, we will try again on 8/15.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Illamasqua, is it a decent brand? Excited to be getting a nail polish!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not familiar with Illamasqua, is it a decent brand? Excited to be getting a nail polish!


 They are definitely high-end. I love their rubber finish stuff.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

I am guessing they mean second FULL week then, because that is definitely not the second week of the month.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They responded with more detail ladies!!
> 
> This month it will begin on 8/13 if we are unsuccessful that day, we will try again on 8/15.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are definitely high-end. I love their rubber finish stuff.


 Nice! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No they are not up yet.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SAD and BAD.


----------



## Marshie (Aug 7, 2012)

I was snooping through the brands page on GB's webpage &amp; I saw Alessandro International on the list. The red polish might or might not be Alessandro but I thought I would throw it out there. BTW, Alessandro has a collection called the Dream Collection and what do I see on the first line of the description? "A Dream comes true - Diamonds are a girlÂ´s best friend..." I doubt they would send us a crystal topped polish but hey, just a thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was snooping through the brands page on GB's webpage &amp; I saw Alessandro International on the list. The red polish might or might not be Alessandro but I thought I would throw it out there. BTW, Alessandro has a collection called the Dream Collection and what do I see on the first line of the description? "A Dream comes true - Diamonds are a girlÂ´s best friend..." I doubt they would send us a crystal topped polish but hey, just a thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not sure, but I think Alessandro is the heel cream for this month.


----------



## Marshie (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahhhh, you are correct. I barely got my box last week so I am still looking through. Either way, that would fit perfectly with the theme for August.



> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think Alessandro is the heel cream for this month.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 7, 2012)

Just ran into this promo pic on Tumblr today...





Probably not too likely because of the Illamasqua hint and we've already had OPI (though it does mean Glossybox already has an established relationship with them), but hey, a girl can dream, right? This alone would make the box totally worth it, IMO.


----------



## JessP (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ran into this promo pic on Tumblr today...
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 7, 2012)

On the off chance anyone is interested, I found this:



> Â coupon: Right now sign up for the Glossybox monthly beauty sampler for a three month subscription and get $10 off (you pay $50 for 3 months instead of $60; it is normally $21/month). Enter codeÂ BEAUTYX3Â at checkout. Expiration unknown


 That brings it down to under $17 a box.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the off chance anyone is interested, I found this:
> 
> That brings it down to under $17 a box.


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lisa424 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the code!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 8, 2012)

As always, excited to see what this month might have in store.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 8, 2012)

I wonder if it can work if you're a current subscriber, otherwise, I'll cancel the current monthly one. I was able to use the same card though. Hopefully it can, just because that guarantees them payment for the next 3 months. That's $6/dollar discount per box, as I'm in Cali.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 8, 2012)

To all of those who subscribe is it worth it? I was given the first promotional box and I am very interested in signing up, I have birch box but there samples seem so sub-par these days... But 21 dollars seems like a lot of money. Should I give it a try? July's box seemed kinda underwhelming so I am reluctant, but the other boxes seemed really good... Just looking for honest opinions! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also when are glossybox's shipped and generally received? I live in California if that helps!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 8, 2012)

I think for the majority of the MUTs that it's been hit or miss. Great if you get a really good box, most of the billing issues have subsided after last month. The problem in itself is if you get a disappointing box (which is often the other box variation), which has happened consistently to me since I subscribed in July. The shampoo didn't excite me in the least bit, but everyone got that.

April/May- awesome, doubt that level will ever be repeated.

June- VbeautÃ© (by the way nearly empty and most girl felt like it was too expensive for further investment)+ Ofra eyeshadow vs. Kinerase+Shea Butter+ ShowOff Mascara 

July- Any of these two: Ofra Eyepencil,  Senna doubledose lacquer (gloss),  Figs &amp; Rouge lipbalm, Senna Eyeshadow trio (the first two and last two were the most common variations)

I got the VBeaute+Ofra eyeshadow and the Ofra Eyepencil+ Senna doubldose lacquer.

I kinda wish they even it out a bit more. It's quite obvious to me, which one has a greater perceived value and one probably better suited.

Hopefully they step it up. I like the presentation, but I also wished their magazine would be put to better use like explain how to use these products, etc. It seems like they just threw it in the box.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually really like Glossybox. I appreciate that the sample sizes are really deluxe so I can get a good feel for whether or not I will like a given product. Their product choices haven't all been the best for me but I am not much of a makeup wearer and the choice of what makes a product a winner is very subjective. Also, the products have been getting better over time, IMO, so I am hopeful I will be even happier with them as the months go by. I adore the box they send - I happily reuse them, they are big, sturdy and pretty and I actually consider them "value added" for the price of the subscription. I never had any problems with my card charges, so I was lucky there. The times I called CS they were very harried but helpful and polite. I don't see myself dropping the sub anytime soon.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of those who subscribe is it worth it? I was given the first promotional box and I am very interested in signing up, I have birch box but there samples seem so sub-par these days... But 21 dollars seems like a lot of money. Should I give it a try? July's box seemed kinda underwhelming so I am reluctant, but the other boxes seemed really good... Just looking for honest opinions! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also when are glossybox's shipped and generally received? I live in California if that helps!


 OMG, your avatar is BEAUTIFUL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am assuming Powell in your username is the Powell in San Francisco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, your avatar is BEAUTIFUL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am assuming Powell in your username is the Powell in San Francisco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes PrettyInPowell is actually the name of the vlog me and my roommate do together on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> were both from San Francisco so Powell seemed like a fitting name and so did the art work! and I can't take credit for the art as I didn't do it -- but I fell in love with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 8, 2012)

> Yes PrettyInPowell is actually the name of the vlog me and my roommate do together on youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> were both from San Francisco so Powell seemed like a fitting name and so did the art work! and I can't take credit for the art as I didn't do it -- but I fell in love with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! Powell is actually my last name - this thread is making me feel so famous lol. I'll have to check your vlog out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! Powell is actually my last name - this thread is making me feel so famous lol. I'll have to check your vlog out!


 Haha awesome last name! And ya please do, we haven't done any videos recently because were home for summer and I was out of the country for a while. Thanks 





Also do you have a glossy box subscription? What do you think? Should I sign-up? Im torn.


----------



## JessP (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha awesome last name! And ya please do, we haven't done any videos recently because were home for summer and I was out of the country for a while. Thanks
> 
> ...


 I do have a subscription - honestly, I'm torn myself about GB lol. I didn't sign up for their first box in May because I wanted to see what people received. Turns out it was a great selection of products, so I subscribed in June. I ended up winning the May box via a GB Twitter chat and absolutely loved it. I also really loved June's box (you can check out my blog reviews if you'd like - in my signature below).

July's box, however, left a bit to be desired. I was actually missing a product and was just overall disappointed in the brands featured, especially for $21/month. I'm keeping GB for one more month before I decide whether to keep the sub or not, three strikes and you're out policy lol. From what's been posted on their Facebook page, it seems like this might be a good box. You can always try a month and see if you like it!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just a note: CS claims our surveys will be out next week and we have longer to fill them out.


----------



## OhSam09 (Aug 9, 2012)

My surveys were up today, and correct.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 9, 2012)

Mu surveys are up however only half of the items are right. Two of the items are stuff I didn't receive.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok I am doing my surveys now.  1st one up Ofra eyebrow pencil.  At the end of the survey it asked for my email.  I hope they are not giving our email to Ofra or selling it!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Aug 10, 2012)

I canceled GB after the July box. I had exploded stuff in my June box, my May box I didn't get until June 21st (the June box shipped 3 days later) , and the July box just wasn't that exciting to me. I cannot see spending 21.00 on a pink box every month anymore. I am hoping they get their stuff together and then maybe I might resubscribe in a few months.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 10, 2012)

For some reason, I can fill out every survey except for my First Aid Beauty shaving cream one from last month. Every time I do that one, it resets afterwards like I never touched it. Ah well!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 10, 2012)

how did you get the ones from last month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i only have this months (correct) products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2012)

I have several of the wrong surveys. ANNOYING.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 10, 2012)

At least I got the Senna lipgloss survey so I could let them knwo how awful it is.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 10, 2012)

The Senna lipgloss smells... odd.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Senna lipgloss smells... odd.


 That's what I thought! Way too gooey and thick, as well. I'm a gloss whore and am usually easy to please concerning lippies, but not this one. Sad, because the shades were super cute.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 10, 2012)

The texture is way too sticky. It's like putting honey on your lips, but without the nice honey taste.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The texture is way too sticky. It's like putting honey on your lips, but without the nice honey taste.


 Yep, and mine was in a fugly color, too...I know some liked it, but I am NOT a brown lip gloss kinda girl.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha, I ripped them a shiny new butthole on that survey. The gloss texture is just too much for me to bear - and I can handle some sticky lipgloss!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, I ripped them a shiny new butthole on that survey. The gloss texture is just too much for me to bear - and I can handle some sticky lipgloss!


I politely did too. It can handle a little sticky, but that was way too sticky.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2012)

I didn't realize this until after I filled out the survey:  One side is overly sticky, and the other is kind of *gritty*.  Do not like.  I got the one that is orange in the tube, but it's just kind of shimmery on, and I would actually like it except for the texture.  And lack of flavor.  It looks like it should be creamsicle-flavored (I clearly spent too many years wearing Bonne Bell lipgloss).  The fact that it isn't creamsicle-flavored is a mark against it.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fact that it isn't creamsicle-flavored is a mark against it.


 This made me chuckle. Funny how much scents effect us. I am this way with cherry and vanilla flavored stuff... love it!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 12, 2012)

Are they charging this week or did they charge last week? I haven't seen any sort of charge on my Serve account yet.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they charging this week or did they charge last week? I haven't seen any sort of charge on my Serve account yet.


 The last I heard, they were going to be charging the second full week of the month and ship the third as of August, so they should be charging this week and shipping next week.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last I heard, they were going to be charging the second full week of the month and ship the third as of August, so they should be charging this week and shipping next week.


 I came across a promotional code in either the July or August GB thread (sorry, I don't remember which) for a 3month subscription for $50. I sent them an email stating that I was a monthly subscriber, so they went ahead and took out the monthly subscription (which they said would otherwise be charged next week).

Also, if your June surveys weren't showing, they compensated me 120pt in place of them. I only saw them once briefly when it was working.. then they were gone for the longest time, and they switched them to July's in my account.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 12, 2012)

They charged me on the 2nd. Ugh.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think for the majority of the MUTs that it's been hit or miss. Great if you get a really good box, most of the billing issues have subsided after last month. The problem in itself is if you get a disappointing box (which is often the other box variation), which has happened consistently to me since I subscribed in July. The shampoo didn't excite me in the least bit, but everyone got that.
> 
> ...


I got the same two boxes for June and July... I wonder if there is something in our profiles they are using to assign which boxes we get?


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 13, 2012)

Ughh.. I didn't notice this before but they combined the feedback for the shampoo and conditioner combo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's bad enough that it was a miss for most of us, but they're treating it as one product.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last I heard, they were going to be charging the second full week of the month and ship the third as of August, so they should be charging this week and shipping next week.


 Thanks! I've got the money in my serve all ready to go!

If this box doesn't super wow me, I might kind of drop it for awhile. Money saved.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope this is a good box. My Birchbox this month was a dud so I need something to make up for it. lol


----------



## singerchick (Aug 14, 2012)

Has been charged for August, yet? I thought it was this week, but nothing's shown up? I know Max 88 said they were charged on the 2nd.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah I can't decide if I should sign up this month... Should l?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 14, 2012)

Also not sure how this works but if I do want to sign up does anyone want to send me a referral so someone can at least get some glossy dots? ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also not sure how this works but if I do want to sign up does anyone want to send me a referral so someone can at least get some glossy dots? ðŸ˜ƒ


 Sure I can do that if you want to provide me an email by PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Aug 14, 2012)

For those in California, when do you receive your glossy box and how much is it after tax? Im so confused why glossy box charges us the tax but Birchbox does not... this could be a deal breaker for me as they said you pay local tax and I live in San Francisco so we have a pretty high tax...


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those in California, when do you receive your glossy box and how much is it after tax? Im so confused why glossy box charges us the tax but Birchbox does not... this could be a deal breaker for me as they said you pay local tax and I live in San Francisco so we have a pretty high tax...


 Part of it is because Cali is coming down on internet companies that have businesses in Cali. I'm from Cali as well, born NorCal, and currently in SoCal for school, so I share your pain. We differ down here about 1%. Glossybox has a branch in Cali, and yes. That's primarily why. You are probably familiar with this sentiment (no tax) if you buy off Amazon.

Typically it's $21 (with tax comes to $23.05). I also found a code through an MUT (if you don't mind looking through July's thread). I don't think it's in this one. If it's still valid, it's a 3month sub for $50 (comes to about $17ish/box, no tax). I hope that helps!

PS. I love Powell St as well, especially the section in Chinatown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oops, edit: I usually receive my boxes either on time, or a couple days before the estimated shipping. Glossy uses Newgistics. My theory is larger cities with fairly reliable mail service get their boxes sooner.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 14, 2012)

Yup. I'm in SoCal as well and mine are always $23.05. My glossybox always gets here late but at least it gets here lol


----------



## Dots (Aug 15, 2012)

did anyone else get an e-mail from Glossybox this morning thanking them for placing an order today? The credit card field didn't show a number and I didn't place an order and they already charged me quite some time back. I'm seriously confused...I thought maybe this is how they will send confirmation of tracking this month but there was no tracking.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 15, 2012)

I got an order confirmation today as well.  Just checked my credit card and there is a charge in the amount of Glossybox pending.  They do not ship the boxes until next week.  I would check your method of payment to see if you were double charged and follow up with Glossybox.  There were issues a few months ago where people were double or triple charged.



> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone else get an e-mail from Glossybox this morning thanking them for placing an order today? The credit card field didn't show a number and I didn't place an order and they already charged me quite some time back. I'm seriously confused...I thought maybe this is how they will send confirmation of tracking this month but there was no tracking.


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the email as well, but I was just charged in the last 24 hours or so.  Granted, I'm annoyed that they have yet to charge me on the same day even once, but whatever.  I assumed the email was a confirmation of the charge, even though it was nonsensical and had no cc# information listed.


----------



## Dots (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I checked my CC and there is a pending charge. I know it stressed me out for a moment because they tried to charge me for two subs last month and this month, I thought something weird was happening again. Now, I guess that email is the charge confirm which is silly in a way because it has no other info in the e-mail, maybe they will send these from now on? I am sure they are trying to work things out and figure out what works best but...consistency would be a wonderful thing...


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 15, 2012)

I got an email with a (another) code for 10 dollars off a 3 month sub. I'm seriously considering it, but I don't know. They seem like they are getting desperate for subscribers and I really shouldn't spend the money.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the same email - three times - and I'm not signing back up. It's almost the same price as a Test Tube except TT has shipping.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, no emails for me. When I cancelled, I asked that all my info be removed because at this point, they weren't on up to par to compete with my other subs, but best wishes, yada yada and I'd check from time to time for improvements..then maybe, I'd sign back up. Doubtful, I'm at 2 BB's, a Sample Society and Julep. I think the only sub I'd consider at this point is a quarterly one...more value for the money. I really do hope Glossybox is able to iron out all their kinks and deliver 100%.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 15, 2012)

If I am not happy with this August box I will be canceling..they are way to inconsistent and it's becoming aggravating. 

I do hope that this month is great...we should all have high expectations for them since they are operating in so many countries prior to the US...really no excuses for the problems they have caused people.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same email - three times - and I'm not signing back up. It's almost the same price as a Test Tube except TT has shipping.


 The $10 code was almost enough for me to re-sign up but I think I'm going to continue again. a $20 off code might do the trick though lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I am not happy with this August box I will be canceling..they are way to inconsistent and it's becoming aggravating.
> 
> I do hope that this month is great...we should all have high expectations for them since they are operating in so many countries prior to the US...really no excuses for the problems they have caused people.







 

I did expect more from them because they're not "a start up" but quite established throughout other companies. That's what was the most dissapointing part; I was eager and probably too optimistic about them finally coming to America.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we all were...


----------



## JessP (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed! I really liked the first two boxes but was a little let down by last month's box. I hope they translate the "August is a girl's best friend" theme to mean "Glossybox is a girl's best friend' and really amp up the brands/value.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $10 code was almost enough for me to re-sign up but I think I'm going to continue again. a $20 off code might do the trick though lol.


I put the code in to see if I could qualify for it, since I'm already subbed... and it came out to a total of $50 for three months, including free shipping and no sales tax. I believe I was charged sales tax one month, but not the others.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I put the code in to see if I could qualify for it, since I'm already subbed... and it came out to a total of $50 for three months, including free shipping and no sales tax. I believe I was charged sales tax one month, but not the others.


 Make sure you cancel your monthly though, otherwise, you'll be charged a second time week!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so eager to see what will be in the August box. To be honest, I got so fed up receiving another set of hair products in my July box. I've been a subscriber since May and there has been a hair product in every single box. And the Senna lipgloss smelled awful - it's a good thing I don't use lipgloss. It seems to be a huge loss since it was worth most of the box though...

I also want to part take in the discounted $10 for 3 months but I already have a subscription. I'm afraid that if I unsubscribe, I won't be able to resubscribe at all. And considering that this makes changes to my account...I might have to deal with crappy customer service (which I have not had to deal with so far).


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so eager to see what will be in the August box. To be honest, I got so fed up receiving another set of hair products in my July box. I've been a subscriber since May and there has been a hair product in every single box. And the Senna lipgloss smelled awful - it's a good thing I don't use lipgloss. It seems to be a huge loss since it was worth most of the box though...
> 
> I also want to part take in the discounted $10 for 3 months but I already have a subscription. I'm afraid that if I unsubscribe, I won't be able to resubscribe at all. And considering that this makes changes to my account...I might have to deal with crappy customer service (which I have not had to deal with so far).


 I don't think you have to worry about unsubscribing. You can always order it first, and then call to cancel your monthly. Just note, however, the 3 month doesn't allow you a refund, whereas the monthly allow you to cancel if you don't like your Aug box. 

I'm starting to get some cynicism from a point taken MissLindaJean made earlier, and maybe there's some slight buyers' remorse. Hopefully these boxes are good (and ease that realist in me). I just wish I subscribed for the May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The other boxes haven't wowed me yet.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone else not been charged yet?


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 16, 2012)

i haven't... maybe it's a sign for me to cancel before it's too late.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not been charged yet?


Yup charged as of Yesterday... Boxes will ship next week "Supposedly"


----------



## xiehan (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else not been charged yet?


 I haven't. I changed my credit card number in their system last week (switched to a Serve account like so many other ladies here) and I'm wondering if that's causing a hold-up. But I also haven't received any e-mails that they tried to charge me and failed. Hopefully, if there are any issues, they'll give me a chance to rectify the situation rather than just not sending me August's box.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't. I changed my credit card number in their system last week (switched to a Serve account like so many other ladies here) and I'm wondering if that's causing a hold-up. But I also haven't received any e-mails that they tried to charge me and failed. Hopefully, if there are any issues, they'll give me a chance to rectify the situation rather than just not sending me August's box.


 Hopefully they didn't mess it up on their end then!  And I haven't seen any emails either about them attempting to charge and it failing...so I guess it's just a waiting game now.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup charged as of Yesterday... *Boxes will ship next week "Supposedly"*


 Heh...I'll try not to hold my breath!



> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i haven't... maybe it's a sign for me to cancel before it's too late.


 I was going to let August's box get charged and then cancel.  I'm not liking it enough to keep it.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh!  In an email this morning I saw this....

https://www.refinery29.com/shops/living/glossybox-voucher.html?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=commerce&amp;utm_content=shops&amp;utm_campaign=120816-glossybox-my-photos-royal-mint

Check out November...supposedly a box with full sized items in it!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 16, 2012)

I just took advantage of the $10 off for a 3 month subscription to Glossybox without fully reviewing the service (I'm kind of compulsive sometimes). I should be receiving an August box they said.

I already subscribe to Birchbox and Beauty Army and am currently on the waitlist for MyGlam. Just wondering if anyone has a moment to give me a brief rundown of the Glossybox service, in comparison to Birchbox or Beauty Army, etc. Like the quantity/quality/size of the samples, type of box they come in, rewards programs, when they ship, any recurring problems/issues, etc.

I know that their website has some of this information, but you ladies can give me the hard, non-sugar coated facts!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh!  In an email this morning I saw this....
> 
> ...


 Hereâ€™s the breakdown of full-size products you can look forward to: *Missha BB Cream, Phyto Phytonectar Oil, vbeaute Rub-Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator, Lierac Creme Mesolift Moisturizer, Rosebud Lip Balm, plus an extra-special gift-with-purchase.*
I might be resubbing using that...especially since they say full size.


----------



## reepy (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you think this R29 offer will be different boxes than the regular GB ones?  It says only for R29 subscribers, but that seems weird, no?


----------



## xiehan (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just took advantage of the $10 off for a 3 month subscription to Glossybox without fully reviewing the service (I'm kind of compulsive sometimes). I should be receiving an August box they said.
> 
> ...


 I think I can summarize -most- people's sentiments about Glossybox with: they hit it out of the park with their May box, so much so that everyone who hadn't gotten the May box immediately subscribed. Then June was considered by most people to be pretty damn bad, especially because for the first time they did 2 variations of the box, so there was significant "box envy" going on, since people generally agreed that one box was better than the other. July was deemed by most to be a slight improvement but again, there was a lot of box envy, because the eyeshadow trios were great and the lip gloss was terrible (and it was an either/or thing).

Sample sizes are good, though; better than Birchbox. No foil packets other than the hand/body emulsion in July which was considered an "extra" anyway. In July there was a perfume oil that was in a standard perfume sample vial that wasn't even full, but I believe that that's the only fragrance sample we've had so far, which I'm happy about, because I'm not a fragrance person at all and I feel like that's one of the things I dislike about Birchbox -- I've had a tiny perfume sample every month as one of my 5 samples, which I find really cheap.

The box is super nice. I think a few ladies mentioned they were swayed to keep their subs because they really like the box itself. It does make a geat storage container. I used mine when I travelled last month, too, and it held up really well.

The rewards program is pretty pathetic. If you earn 1000 "Glossydots" you can get a free box. You get 20 Glossydots for completing a product survey. Someone else mentioned that that means that depending on how many products are in each box, it'll take at least 9 months for you to earn a freebie. (Compared to Birchbox, that's terrible!) You do get points for referrals but off the top of my head I don't know how many. (My gut says 200 but I could just be making that up.)

Nobody seems clear on when they ship and they use Newgistics (same as BeautyArmy) so shipping times are slow. They ship from NY/NJ. I believe they do prioritize shipping with west coast first, then east, so they try to get everyone their boxes around the same time.

The worst part about Glossybox, though, is that in June (I believe) several ladies started having random unknown charges showing up on their credit cards. The one thing they had in common was that they were all GB subscribers. When they tried to get in touch with Glossybox CS to alert them of possible stolen credit card numbers, GB wouldn't acknowledge that there was a security breach or that it was any of their responsibility.

They also have pretty terrible all-around CS. Takes forever to get a response to your e-mails, many e-mails aren't proofread and full of grammar and spelling mistakes, and if you try to post on their Facebook, chances are they'll delete your comments and/or ban you. To me, that's the worst part -- that's not how social media is supposed to be used, and a clear sign that they just don't "get it".

All in all: I think no one's been particularly impressed with Glossy since their incredible May box, to the point where we even feel a little cheated that that box was so great and then subsequent boxes have been unimpressive. I'm joining in with some of the ladies who posted earlier in this thread -- unless GB hits it out of the park this month, I'm done. For the amount they're charging (ie. double what Birchbox charges), we should feel wowed when we get our boxes, but I don't think anyone was really wowed by June or July.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 16, 2012)

Thrilled about November!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think this R29 offer will be different boxes than the regular GB ones?  It says only for R29 subscribers, but that seems weird, no?


 I was wondering that too...because you know we'd see pictures of those special R29 boxes and GB would have another fiasco on their hands.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, overcharging, CS issues, high price point vs items received, leaking/damaged items...for the short time Glossybox has been operating, there have been a lot of issues and concerns. Also in regards to the charges, some ladies used prepaid cards and didn't have enough funds when they were double and triple charged, so their accounts were cancelled. Unlike BB, GB told these ladies they'd have to wait and sign up when slots opened. I know that BB doesn't waitlist returning subbers, but allows them to get back on and reactivate immediately. Their website is also new and undergoing updates/changes. Some people aren't getting access to fill out surveys promptly and have to wait. Glossybox doesn't have a shop, either, where you can buy the sampled products directly. It's a toss up, some are very satisfied and others, not so much. Replacing defective and leaking products has been a pain as well; people received the same damaged items as replacements. So there are still some quality control issues. Interesting enough, though not proven, some ladies also saw charges from another company pop up and thought their info may have been compromised, being that they only used a specific cc just for Glossybox payments and nothing else.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think this R29 offer will be different boxes than the regular GB ones?  It says only for R29 subscribers, but that seems weird, no?


 I sent them an email GB privately, as I felt it might be wrong to put them (GB &amp; R29) on the spot (when they're just handling August boxes at the moment) and hope they will respond back. I'll report the findings once I get a response!


----------



## JessP (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sent them an email GB privately, as I felt it might be wrong to put them (GB &amp; R29) on the spot (when they're just handling August boxes at the moment) and hope they will respond back. I'll report the findings once I get a response!


 Cool, thanks for keeping us posted! I'm curious to know about this myself.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

For what it's worth I have loved every single GB. No CS issues, no leaky bottles, or billing issues. They've been a perfect company for me. I've found a few holy grail items in the boxes. So far I don't regret one penny I've spent and I've been a subscriber since the first box.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 16, 2012)

I just switched to a 3 month sub and I noticed that there were two 3 month options, one regular and one for R29. I went ahead and signed up for R29!

Also, I just found out today that I won the GlossyBox from Canada on their FB! I wonder if it will be the July box or this month's box?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 16, 2012)

i might get the R29 and a regular sub... the R29 seems kind of interesting.. they are already telling us what we're gonna get for 1 of the month! hmmm, gotta think about it :]


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's a coupon code if you do order it frome refinary29: {Deleted since it's a referral promo code. Please refer to the MUT Terms of Service} $10 off


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's a coupon code if you do order it frome refinary29:
> 
> {Deleted since it's a referral promo code. Please refer to the MUT Terms of Service}
> ...


 awesome! i'm still thinking about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akicowi (Aug 16, 2012)

There's a code for $10 off the 3 month option from GB. It's GB3MONTH


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone know when GB3MONTH expires? BEAUTYX3 seem to have expired. I want to use this for next month because it said that the first shipping for the 3 month plan will start in August 26~ which I have already paid for in my monthly subscription.


----------



## JessP (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm debating purchasing the Refinery 29 deal, but I'd like to know if the R29 boxes will be different or if GB will send out the same boxes to "regular" subscribers. Hopefully surelyslim hears back from GB soon so we'll know!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm debating purchasing the Refinery 29 deal, but I'd like to know if the R29 boxes will be different or if GB will send out the same boxes to "regular" subscribers. Hopefully surelyslim hears back from GB soon so we'll know!


 Unfortunately, I got an email earlier and it will be different. That Nov box with the full size products will be exclusive to R29. 

I'm kinda interested in that box anyways, and may consider adding on that R29 subscription.. and see if they can make it a 6months sub (I just jumped on the 3 month). lol


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, I got an email earlier and it will be different. That Nov box with the full size products will be exclusive to R29.
> 
> I'm kinda interested in that box anyways, and may consider adding on that R29 subscription.. and see if they can make it a 6months sub (I just jumped on the 3 month). lol


 Since its a Refinery29 exclusive (love them), I went ahead and purchased it. Just did a quick check to see if there were any coupon codes for r29 shops as well - there is a $10 off code bringing it down to $50 which is *referral promo code removed *


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately, I got an email earlier and it will be different. That Nov box with the full size products will be exclusive to R29.
> 
> I'm kinda interested in that box anyways, and may consider adding on that R29 subscription.. and see if they can make it a 6months sub (I just jumped on the 3 month). lol


 Darn.  Well now I can rest assured that when I cancel, I won't be missing anything amazing.  I think I'm going to use the $21 and get the boyfriend a BB man sub...just out of curiosity.


----------



## reepy (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm still confused.  It seems like the November box is only one that will be curated by R29.  Does that mean that September and October will be identical to the regular GB?

Also:



> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since its a Refinery29 exclusive (love them), I went ahead and purchased it. Just did a quick check to see if there were any coupon codes for r29 shops as well - there is a $10 off code bringing it down to $50 which is *referral promo code removed  *


 I tried to use that and it said it was invalid.  Strange....


----------



## Brienicole (Aug 17, 2012)

If I cancel my sub and then order the R29, do I have to get another account or does it link to my current GB?


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I cancel my sub and then order the R29, do I have to get another account or does it link to my current GB?


 It kinda resembles like a coupon-like site deal (think livingsocial or groupon). It seems like you purchase the subscription and then go through the Glossybox site to "redeem" it. On the bottom right corner, they give an expiration date like 9/16 or something.

I'll have to check as I haven't placed an order yet. I might consider it if Glossy would allow me to extend current 3mon sub and just let me have 2 NOV boxes (the R29 and reg). I would be okay with that option.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 17, 2012)

i purchased the R29; hopefully I can have 2 boxes within the same account. =]


----------



## MissMonica (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since its a Refinery29 exclusive (love them), I went ahead and purchased it. Just did a quick check to see if there were any coupon codes for r29 shops as well - there is a $10 off code bringing it down to $50 which is *referral promo code removed  *


 Thanks for the code--it tipped me over the edge for buying!  I'm excited to see what all we receive!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since its a Refinery29 exclusive (love them), I went ahead and purchased it. Just did a quick check to see if there were any coupon codes for r29 shops as well - there is a $10 off code bringing it down to $50 which is *referral promo code removed  *


 Very cool.  Thanks for the code.  I'm in!


----------



## brio444 (Aug 17, 2012)

I did the R29 thing too - thanks for the code!  Didn't want to have a special box and miss out!  Now to figure out how to apply it to my existing account.  I've emailed CS and will let everyone know if I hear back!


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since its a Refinery29 exclusive (love them), I went ahead and purchased it. Just did a quick check to see if there were any coupon codes for r29 shops as well - there is a $10 off code bringing it down to $50 which is *referral promo code removed *


 I can't get the code to work


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just cancelled my monthly and signed up for the r29 deal. Used the $10 off coupon code from an email and got it for $50 - a great deal since I live in california and was paying $23/box! The r29 deal starts with the sept box FYI. So if you want the August box you need either the reg 3 month subscription or monthly. Also I just talked to Nicole and if you want August's box you need to sign up by Sunday.


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 17, 2012)

Also nicole also let me know that the September and October boxes will be typical glossybox variations, where as the november box will be the only refinery 29 curated one.


----------



## reepy (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the R29 thing too - thanks for the code!  Didn't want to have a special box and miss out!  Now to figure out how to apply it to my existing account.  I've emailed CS and will let everyone know if I hear back!


Oh good, would like that info too.  I've tried and I can't seem to do it.


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just give them a call if you want to switch. Nicole was super helpful, I've been on the phone with her 3 times already this morning to make sure I had it right.


----------



## mishtastic (Aug 17, 2012)

So, if I got this right, we should sign up for the Refinery 29 deal (if we want it) and then cancel our Glossybox month to month accounts right after we receive our August box? Or does it not matter if we sign up for the September deal now and cancel the month to month since we're already paid for August?

I just don't want two boxes lol.


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 17, 2012)

> So, if I got this right, we should sign up for the Refinery 29 deal (if we want it) and then cancel our Glossybox month to month accounts right after we receive our August box? Or does it not matter if we sign up for the September deal now and cancel the month to month since we're already paid for August? I just don't want two boxes lol.


 Yes, if you've already paid for August, just cancel your monthly and sign up for the R29 deal with the coupon code, cause the r29 doesn't start til sept. from what I was told by glossybox. I'd call CS too if you want just to confirm, Nicole was really helpful earlier with helping me figure it all out. Good luck!


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

I talked to another CS rep (she kind of warbled her name) and she said that all the boxes regarding Refinery29 were different than the regular subscription. I was on the phone with her for about 30 minutes or so today, because for whatever reason it wanted to charge me $180 after the $60 discount. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 17, 2012)

So, I've been looking at the r29 deal, and I don't see where the products are full sized... Only the "extra special full sized gift with purchase". Didn't we get minuscule vbeautte samples before?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, I've been looking at the r29 deal, and I don't see where the products are full sized... Only the "extra special full sized gift with purchase". Didn't we get minuscule vbeautte samples before?


I went back to check and they definitely changed the wording on the page. Before it said they had full sized items for the November box. Now it says:



> *Missha BB Cream, Phyto Phytonectar Oil, vbeaute Rub-Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator, Lierac Creme Mesolift Moisturizer, Rosebud Lip Balm, plus an extra-special FULL-SIZE gift-with-purchase.*


 Sounds like regular samples plus one fulled sized product. Sounds fishy....


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get the code to work


 Just google refinery29 shops coupon codes, that's what I did last night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 17, 2012)

They did change the wording from last night, it was full sized items originally(which is why I jumped at the deal,) and it also said a free gift w/purchase, there was no specifications of what the gift was or what size it would be


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, isn't that interesting? Changing the wording of the advertisement after having people sign up? That does seem misleading. So, it looks like there will be 3 box options sent in November, not just the regular two variations they are releasing every month?


----------



## JessP (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, isn't that interesting? Changing the wording of the advertisement after having people sign up? That does seem misleading. So, it looks like there will be 3 box options sent in November, not just the regular two variations they are releasing every month?


 And the questions is, which November box will be better? LoL I'm thinking of signing up for the R29 deal anyway because it does save money, but I do wonder how the R29 box will differ from the "regular" GBs.


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 17, 2012)

They have this photo on their FB page. It looks like Illumasqua nail polish is going to be included in this months box. Pretty colors! I'm not a subscriber anymore, but just figured I'd share. 
They posted a spoiler on the FB page. =]


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that just made me twitch. Excited now!


----------



## Souly (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooh. That got my attention


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O0o0o I really want that peach or the green!!!  I unsubbed and then went for the 3 mo for $50 deal. Might do the R29 deal as well if I can get the funds for it.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 17, 2012)

For the refinery29 deal, *NicoleR29Shops *worked to get $10 off (I just googled to get that code)


----------



## tulippop (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that!  I never remember to check FB for sneakpeaks.  I can't wait til I get my box this month!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh man, I'm so excited about this after seeing the sneak peek!

One of the brands I have never tried but have been rabid to try!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 17, 2012)

That's really cool and already covers the price of the box! I'm not super interested myself, though, so unless I get a really amazing color, mine will probably be up for trade...so ladies, keep me in mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayna11 (Aug 17, 2012)

I want that peach color so badly!  The only one that I don't really like is the purple on the end.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 17, 2012)

The purple on the end is the ONLY one I like.  Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone know if the colors in the picture are current ones or discontinued ones? I am not fond of any of them in the picture but may change my mind in person!  Super excited to try that brand though!


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 17, 2012)

From the Illumasqua website, it looks like the colors are: Purity, Radium, Faithful, Load, &amp; Snap


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks!  I was trying to figure them out on Sephora.com but they had a lot of colors!  Why are the ones on Sephora only $14 but on the Illamasqua website it shows 21.43?



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the Illumasqua website, it looks like the colors are: Purity, Radium, Faithful, Load, &amp; Snap


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I was trying to figure them out on Sephora.com but they had a lot of colors!  Why are the ones on Sephora only $14 but on the Illamasqua website it shows 21.43?


 Hmm. Maybe they just lowered the price, and made it be $14, since when the number is in British Pounds it's 13.50. They might have done that just for consistency? That's weird though.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah on the Illamasqua site there is an option to change it from pounds to USD.  I did that and it came up with $21.43.  Maybe conversion of the pound  to USD?  I always thought this brand was like $24 for this item.  not saying $14 isn't a lot but I was surprised.  And now it is in what I consider a "reasonable" range.  Sigh.  Darn google and being able to have information at your fingertips!



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm. Maybe they just lowered the price, and made it be $14, since when the number is in British Pounds it's 13.50. They might have done that just for consistency? That's weird though.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just switched to a 3 month sub and I noticed that there were two 3 month options, one regular and one for R29. I went ahead and signed up for R29!
> 
> Also, I just found out today that I won the GlossyBox from Canada on their FB! I wonder if it will be the July box or this month's box?


Congratulations on winning a Canada GlossyBox!  Please post pictures, or at least let us know what you received.  Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 18, 2012)

I  emailed refinery 29 about the changing in wording because wtf, I never would've bought the deal if it hadn't said they were going to be full size.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 18, 2012)

I've read through the thread. But I'm still confused (not hard to do!)

Let me get this straight:

1. Go purchase a voucher through R29 and pay $50 for 3 months.

2. R29 may or may not be doing a full sized promo GB for Nov. only.

3. If you purchase this voucher would it be wise to wait to redeem it in Sept. to get the Nov box? Otherwise, you would get the August, Sept. and Oct box,being left out of the "possibly" awesome Nov box.

Sorry, I guess I need it explained like I'm a six year old. Which is ironic because I teach six year olds!


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've read through the thread. But I'm still confused (not hard to do!)
> 
> ...


 I emailed them about your #3. No matter when you purchase the box you are still getting the Sept, Oct, Nov box. As for the #2 I hope it is full-sized but my guess is probably not.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! zombielovrr!

So if I just gotta have the upcoming box I guess I need to order today? I think I read that in a reply somewhere.

Hmmmm. I canceled my sub because I HATED the shipping and last months box didn't make me squeal. But the $50 code and the nov. box sounds kind of promising.


----------



## missionista (Aug 18, 2012)

So excited for the Illamasqua!


----------



## amygab1126 (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple on the end is the ONLY one I like.  Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me, too. That just about guarantees I'll end up with, like, the brown one...ugh.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll definitely be posting pictures of the Canada box on my blog!

I'm a little confused. So the R29 sub starts in October? When I signed up for the 3 month sub from them it says that we get our first box in August!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mrs Gaeul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll definitely be posting pictures of the Canada box on my blog!
> 
> I'm a little confused. So the R29 sub starts in October? When I signed up for the 3 month sub from them it says that we get our first box in August!


 Actually according to the order page for R29 it starts Sept, and ends with the exclusive Nov box. If you take advantage of the GB offer, it would have begun this month if you subscribe by either today or tmrw.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, I subscribed on the GlossyBox website and chose the 3 month R29 special edition subscription, and it said I should expect the box at the end of August. I hope that is the case and I'm not missing a month!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 19, 2012)

I am really torn. I am just wondering if I will end up liking the regular Glossybox for November better than the R29 version. I know I would like the Rosebud lip stuff but the other items leave me a bit lukewarm. But then the "mystery" full-sized item could be really amazing. And then I would need to resub for the December box and I am hoping it will be a really nice one for Christmas. Hmm - I have a few more days to ponder it, at least.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 19, 2012)

Off topic, The wella enrich from the June box is on sale at ulta for $12.99 instead of $26.00 if anyone is interested. I saw it at both ulta's in my area, so it might be available at yours.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple on the end is the ONLY one I like.  Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I must be color blind I thought it was Silver..but either way I love the color too! All the colors are pretty but that one stands out to me the most!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I  emailed refinery 29 about the changing in wording because wtf, I never would've bought the deal if it hadn't said they were going to be full size.


Jenna, did you hear back from them? I am sort of annoyed that the one "curated" box is basically only for new subscribers!


----------



## mermuse (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jenna, did you hear back from them? I am sort of annoyed that the one "curated" box is basically only for new subscribers!


 
Yeah, that's bugging me a bit too.  Although maybe those same items will float around again.  It just seems like something that would only serve to annoy current customers, but I suppose they need an incentive.

Focusing on the upcoming box, I'm pretty excited about the possible Illamasqua.  I have one of their polishes and they're quite nice.  I enjoy that their colors are offbeat and will try to rock whichever I get.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 20, 2012)

They did this a couple months ago when they offered a giveaway only to new subscribers. It's not fair to those that have hung on through all the issues to miss out on such a great box (assuming the products are full size). I'm not going through the hassle of cancelling, signing up for that, and then remembering to resubscribe after the 3 months is up. I'm just trying not to get too peeved over the whole thing and just hope that the regular November box will be good too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jenna, did you hear back from them? I am sort of annoyed that the one "curated" box is basically only for new subscribers!


 I haven't heard back yet...I only emailed Refinery 29 though, not glossybox.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 20, 2012)

Just heard back: 

Quote: Hi Jenna,We are so sorry about this. There seems to have been some confusion regarding this deal and what the box actually offered. We were under the impression that the November box included full-size products, but in fact all boxes include travel sized products and one full-size gift with purchase product.We are working with Glossybox to offer extra product to all customers who purchased this Glossybox before the copy changed, but we of course understand if you'd like to cancel your order. If this is the case, please let me know and I'll be happy to handle this for you.My apologies again for the frustration.Best,Rhonda


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 20, 2012)

This month's box will be my first ever Glossybox. The nail polish already has me super excited! Do they normally keep the entire box a secret until they are shipped?

I just saw on their Facebook that all boxes will contain the Illamasqua polish.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay! I really hope I receive the one in peach!

I've been subscribed since May and this is the first time they have ever released a sneak peek. This box is so hyped, I already have high expectations. Super excited! They should start delivering later this week!


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I really hope I receive the one in peach!
> 
> I've been subscribed since May and this is the first time they have ever released a sneak peek. This box is so hyped, I already have high expectations. Super excited! They should start delivering later this week!


Yea they should start shipping mid week this week....Hoping for a great month!


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 20, 2012)

I just got my tracking number from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Aug 20, 2012)

Got my tracking number too!

Super excited for the nail polish. I don't have anything similar, but I really really really am in the market for a white polish.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my tracking number from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my tracking number too!
> 
> Super excited for the nail polish. I don't have anything similar, but I really really really am in the market for a white polish.


 Do they email the tracking number to you or do you have to check your account for it? This is my first box. Do they usually keep the contents a secret until they're mailed?


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do they email the tracking number to you or do you have to check your account for it? This is my first box. Do they usually keep the contents a secret until they're mailed?


 Emailed.

Yup, it's a secret and not everyone gets the same box.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my tracking number from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Now I'm jelly!






Edit: Right after I posted that the email came in. I mean... RIGHT AFTER. Yay lol.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Aug 20, 2012)

Just got my tracking number! It was a regular USPS tracking number but says it was received from the shipping partner on 8/16. I wonder if they aren't using Newgistics any longer as the email set up was different than pervious months. I'd be happy if this were the case!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Obviously they're using someone else but perhaps not Newgistics (maybe ups MI)??


----------



## missionista (Aug 20, 2012)

Just got my tracking number as well!


----------



## angelajude (Aug 20, 2012)

Just received my tracking number as well saying it was "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" on 8/15 in New Jersey. Looks like they're still using a 3rd party.. but who? 

This is my first Glossybox so I'm super excited! 

[/EDIT] 8/15, not 8/16 - apparently I can't read today, lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 20, 2012)

Got mine.  Picked up on 8/15.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 20, 2012)

Got my shipping notice! So far this month they've really cleaned up their act and it hasn't been such a dang cluster####


----------



## lovepink (Aug 20, 2012)

Sad no shipping for me!  Hopefully soon I would love to get this box before I leave on vacation!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angelajude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my tracking number as well saying it was "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" on 8/15 in New Jersey. Looks like they're still using a 3rd party.. but who?
> 
> ...


 Mine says the same thing! I live in New Hampshire so I hope it comes straight up here because it shouldn't take long! I wonder if the 8/16 is a mistake.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angelajude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my tracking number as well saying it was "Picked Up by Shipping Partner" on 8/15 in New Jersey. Looks like they're still using a 3rd party.. but who?
> 
> ...


I got my tracking # today as well, yay!  I entered it into the newgistics site and it works so I guess they're still using newgistics but only giving out the usps link.


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 20, 2012)

So I changed my address and yet my box was still sent to my old one...and now I can't find the address change thing again. Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## JessP (Aug 20, 2012)

Received my tracking info, too! Yay! It also says it was picked up on the 16th so hopefully it arrives soon. So excited for the nail polish!


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 20, 2012)

I also received my tracking info.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Aug 20, 2012)

No shipping yet but excited about this month's box.  I always get my box late so I peak here first.  Can't wait to see what's in it.  Love polish but the colors aren't knocking me off me seat.  Shall see when the box is in my hands.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I changed my address and yet my box was still sent to my old one...and now I can't find the address change thing again. Does anyone know where it is?


 To change your address, go into the recurring profiles and hit the subscription, monthly subscription, and from there you should be able to change the shipping address.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm excited and hope the nail polish isn't the only highlight in the box. Looking forward to it, it was picked up on the 15th and currently in Kearny, NJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 20, 2012)

I want the brown nail polish and Glossybox can throw in some sunblock or something.


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sasha3000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To change your address, go into the recurring profiles and hit the subscription, monthly subscription, and from there you should be able to change the shipping address.


 LOL it says the new address but they still shipped it to the old one =/ I even changed it weeks ago...


----------



## Kittables (Aug 21, 2012)

I think this'll be my last box. They haven't really impressed me and I think they're wayy too expensive for one sub. :- At least I tried it out. lol. 

I like the nail polishes, but if I want nail polish I can always get some at the store. Have any of you tried Illamasqua polishes? I think I might be the only one who's hoping for the pale green color. I don't have anything like that in my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL it says the new address but they still shipped it to the old one =/ I even changed it weeks ago...


 now that i read what i wrote when i was half-asleep, i should stay off the computer. haha


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 21, 2012)

Was very excited to see the shipment e-mail!! I cannot wait to see which nail polish I am getting and the other surprise products!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 21, 2012)

I got my tracking info yesterday and have been checking it constantly! Now I have two tabs saved for my China Glossybox from the contest and the August box. So excited...I can't wait until both of them show up!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 21, 2012)

East coast ladies - how long do they usually take to get to you after they ship? I'm in Concord, New Hampshire.

Edit: Or is it a completely random, frustrating mess like Birchbox, haha!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've resigned to the fact that shipping on all the subs is an awful, horrid mess but that's just the way it is. The shipping is free for a reason. MI and newgistics are painfully slow. I'm thinking about avoiding spoilers this month as much as possible. Not sure if I can hold out though!


----------



## SeptEllis (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've resigned to the fact that shipping on all the subs is an awful, horrid mess but that's just the way it is. The shipping is free for a reason. MI and newgistics are painfully slow. I'm thinking about avoiding spoilers this month as much as possible. Not sure if I can hold out though!


I agree that the shipping is slow. It would be nice if it were more direct. I think we do pay for the shipping... it's just embedded in the monthly charge we pay and not called out separately like Conscious Box. The company may say "free", but i'ts baked into their costs and charges they pass along.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2012)

This month will be my 3rd month with them. The first month, my shipping was pretty fast, I was one of the first to get my box (it went right from NJ to Fishers, IN to me). Then last month, it took foreeeeever. Curious how this month will go.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've resigned to the fact that shipping on all the subs is an awful, horrid mess but that's just the way it is. The shipping is free for a reason. MI and newgistics are painfully slow. I'm thinking about avoiding spoilers this month as much as possible. Not sure if I can hold out though!
> ...


----------



## reepy (Aug 21, 2012)

The Illamasqua polish has all the bad ingredients.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I really try to use only 3 or 4 Free polishes.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 21, 2012)

After a totally disappointing month with BB, and a pretty so-so last month's GB, I'm really hoping that this a rad box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2012)

For anyone who purchased the Refinery 21 deal when it said they would be full sizes in September, you can get a refund. They didn't give me a hard time about it or anything, and I appreciate that.


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> East coast ladies - how long do they usually take to get to you after they ship? I'm in Concord, New Hampshire.
> 
> Edit: Or is it a completely random, frustrating mess like Birchbox, haha!


 last month I received my tracking # on the 26th and my box came on the 31st.  im in NYC and it seems to take forever to go from NJ to Brooklyn.  My first box came super fast but the last two have been pretty slow.


----------



## Fluttershy (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone had this happen:
I Sent them an email cancelling this box last month and told them I do not want an august box (It wasn't even charged for yet).  They seem to have completely disregarded my email, charged me, and shipped me out a box anyways?  Do you think I can get a refund for this?  I did not want to continue on with this service.  For $21, it is definitely not worth it.  I get a whole lot more joy / value out of birchbox which is $11 cheaper.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 21, 2012)

I think you have to cancel online. Emailing them doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 21, 2012)

I cancelled through the site and even got a confirmation email letting me know my subscription had been cancelled successfully.  And I would most definitely ask for a refund.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 21, 2012)

Then call them. That is crap to be treated that way honestly.


----------



## zombielovrr (Aug 21, 2012)

I live 1 mail day away from the NJ warehouse, so I should've gotten it today and I didn't. I leave for Pittsburgh tomorrow so now my parents will have to send it to me =/.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 21, 2012)

I always forget that GB ships out about 20 days before Birchbox, so I - again - was positively surprised when I saw the tracking email yesterday. I don't think my box will arrive before Saturday, most likely it will probably arrive next Monday.. but oh well. 

I'm excited to see what Illamasqua product they've included in this month's box, I read all of the boxes will have one and I've been meaning to try Illamasqua for a while!
 

Sorry so many seem to still have trouble with getting the boxes and being charged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I personally have not had any issues, other than a weird "confirmation that you subscribed" email I randomly got and thought that I will be double-charged, but thankfully that didn't happen.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Did anyone else see this?

It's a slideshow of what's going to be in the Nov Refinery29-curated box.
 
http://www.refinery29.com/glossybox-exclusive


----------



## calexxia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm officially very okay with missing out on this one....aka "I don't feel I'm missing anything". It's an all right mixture of products, but nothing I'm jumping up and down over, not to mention that their blog post referring to specific brands seems a bit weighted towards that initial box that wasn't technically for sale (OPI, for example).

Yeah, GB may get some of the BIGGER big names in on occasion, but I don't feel like their price point is accurate for the value they deliver. Glad for those who DO love it, though.


----------



## Kittables (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had this happen:
> 
> I Sent them an email cancelling this box last month and told them I do not want an august box (It wasn't even charged for yet).  They seem to have completely disregarded my email, charged me, and shipped me out a box anyways?  Do you think I can get a refund for this?  I did not want to continue on with this service.  For $21, it is definitely not worth it.  I get a whole lot more joy / value out of birchbox which is $11 cheaper.


           Yeah, they've been pretty shady like that. Their customer service isn't the greatest. After I send in my cancellation notice, I'm putting a block on them from my bank. That way if they fail to cancel (or even if they send me a confirmation and then renege on that later) it won't go through and they'll have no choice but to cancel anyway. 

           I've been kind of disappointed with BB. I never really get what I want with them. MyGlam and Love with Food have been my faves for the last few months. Excellent CS from both and the stuff I receive is worth the money.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 21, 2012)

I went ahead and resubbed using the Refinery-29 deal (with a $10-off coupon, making it $16/box with shipping/tax instead of $23).  Their curated box looks good.

Of course, I got two "Order Confirmations" making it unclear to me if everything is normal or if there is an issue.  But frankly, I'm tired of dealing with subscription IT issues - especially Glossybox's  It also says "probable" shipping is end of August - but I don't really want an August box.  I want the Refinery-29 deal of a Sept/Oct/Nov box with the Nov being the curated special box.  

I'm letting it go.  As long as I get A) a September box by the end of September and B) the Refinery-29 box in November, then I'm happy.   If they send two boxes or an extra August box that's their problem.  I'm holding them to the Refinery-29 deal as that's what I ordered.

I just emailed them again today regarding "Surveys" from the June box.  They never got that fixed for me in time or after and they said they'd give us some time to do so.  We emailed back/forth multiple times on this.  I was able to leave feedback for the last box (July) but not the June box, so I asked for either a way to leave feedback (after the fact) or my 100 Glossydots.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm officially very okay with missing out on this one....aka "I don't feel I'm missing anything". It's an all right mixture of products, but nothing I'm jumping up and down over, not to mention that their blog post referring to specific brands seems a bit weighted towards that initial box that wasn't technically for sale (OPI, for example).
> 
> Yeah, GB may get some of the BIGGER big names in on occasion, but I don't feel like their price point is accurate for the value they deliver. Glad for those who DO love it, though.


Do we know what's in this box other than the polish?

I do find it annoying when sub companies put products on their main page that they rarely if ever use. I'm looking at you BB.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do find it annoying when sub companies put products on their main page that they rarely if ever use. I'm looking at you BB.


 I hate that stila practically feels like the BB "house brand" these days, much as NYX feels that way for MyGlam.


----------



## tulippop (Aug 22, 2012)

In case anyone wants to check.  The USPS site isn't updating for me but Newgistics is.  http://tracking.smartlabel.com/Default.aspx

Looks like my ETA is Aug 30-31, they received electronic info on the 16th but did not get the package until the 21st.  lawl


----------



## lovepink (Aug 22, 2012)

I would just like an email letting me know it is on it's way!  my credit card was charged but no shipping email.  Will give it a few more days in case they are shipping in "waves" but I have seen other ladies on here who live in the same area I do that received a tracking email!


----------



## tulippop (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do we know what's in this box other than the polish?
> ...


Ditto!  Let's play a game - post the # and which brands you've received that are featured in the BB teaser pic. 





And GO!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 22, 2012)

Im a facebook fan of GB and today they advertised the R29 box and said that you need to 'subscribe' through r29 to get the "curated' box. I've gone through 2 boxes and liked one and felt alright about the other.. I feel like from a business perspective that it isnt time for them to be toting other bags. They have barely been able to get things out on time or for their CS to respond as they should. Not only has R29 secured a "box" with them but it's supposedly going to contain one full sized item that subscribers from nearly the beginning will not get. I'm not alright with this box existing, I'm also not alright with GB not only touting it as a seperate box, but advertising it on their FB. This August GB may be GREAT but the way they are handling this makes me think they need a lot more support in customer service.


----------



## JessP (Aug 22, 2012)

> In case anyone wants to check.Â  The USPS site isn't updating for me but Newgistics is.Â  http://tracking.smartlabel.com/Default.aspx Looks like my ETA is Aug 30-31, they received electronic info on the 16th but did not get the package until the 21st.Â  lawl


 Thanks for the tip! Didn't even think to check the Newgistics page.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 22, 2012)

i bet you that _a lot_ of people will be "_missing_" their nail polish... hahah


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im a facebook fan of GB and today they advertised the R29 box and said that you need to 'subscribe' through r29 to get the "curated' box. I've gone through 2 boxes and liked one and felt alright about the other.. I feel like from a business perspective that it isnt time for them to be toting other bags. They have barely been able to get things out on time or for their CS to respond as they should. Not only has R29 secured a "box" with them *but it's supposedly going to contain one full sized item that subscribers from nearly the beginning will not get*. I'm not alright with this box existing, I'm also not alright with GB not only touting it as a seperate box, but advertising it on their FB. This August GB may be GREAT but the way they are handling this makes me think they need a lot more support in customer service.


 I'm annoyed by this, too. Also, after looking at the items in the "curated" box, I don't have a desire to jump on that deal. I'd rather be surprised with GB's picks than receive that box. Yet, I'm still tortured by the allure of a mystery full-size item. At $21/box (or $16/box, whatever the R29 deal works out to), I'm certainly not going to add a second sub just to get that full-size mystery item. I guess I should be thankful that R29 posted what that last box will be; if the contents are any indication of what the other boxes will contain, at least I know I am likely to be more excited about the regular boxes.


----------



## reepy (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't receive a tracking email like I usually do, but if you go under MY ORDERS and hit view details, the tracking number is there.  I used the Newlogics website and see mine is in transit and has a date of 8/28 delivery.  I could walk to get the package in less time than that as it's only one state over, but...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 22, 2012)

And not only that, they are offering a special, curated box to NEW subscribers, not those of us who dealt with all their garbage. Bad PR move.



> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im a facebook fan of GB and today they advertised the R29 box and said that you need to 'subscribe' through r29 to get the "curated' box. I've gone through 2 boxes and liked one and felt alright about the other.. I feel like from a business perspective that it isnt time for them to be toting other bags. They have barely been able to get things out on time or for their CS to respond as they should. Not only has R29 secured a "box" with them but it's supposedly going to contain one full sized item that subscribers from nearly the beginning will not get. I'm not alright with this box existing, I'm also not alright with GB not only touting it as a seperate box, but advertising it on their FB. This August GB may be GREAT but the way they are handling this makes me think they need a lot more support in customer service.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And not only that, they are offering a special, curated box to NEW subscribers, not those of us who dealt with all their garbage. Bad PR move.


 Exactly! I'm not only annoyed that they are only offering it to new subscribers, but the fact that they are posting it to their facebook wall asking people to subscribe to the R29 one. What about us? If we are all paying the same price, why should someone get a different box? If they were going to do this curated box, at least make it the same for everyone who signs up. R29 already is providing a discount on the boxes, so isnt that enough? :| grr


----------



## lovepink (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!  I tried the same on my account and there is no tracking number on there!



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't receive a tracking email like I usually do, but if you go under MY ORDERS and hit view details, the tracking number is there.  I used the Newlogics website and see mine is in transit and has a date of 8/28 delivery.  I could walk to get the package in less time than that as it's only one state over, but...


----------



## xiehan (Aug 22, 2012)

So after I changed my credit card number to my Serve account, they FINALLY successfully charged me today... Don't get what the hold-up was, I changed the CC number correctly in their system and there was enough money in the account, but as usual, CS was super unhelpful and couldn't tell me why the charge didn't go through last week.

I'm guessing now I'm going to get my box like a week after everyone else.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 22, 2012)

This shipping is INSANE.  How is it possibly this slow?  

To go from Kearny, NJ to where I am in Brooklyn is 13.1 miles according to google maps driving directions.  Exactly half a marathon.  Most people running in a marathon do it in, what, 5 hours? So a marathon runner could get me my box in under 3 hours.  5 if they stop for a beer.  

On foot, I could walk from my house to Kearny, NJ and back, assuming 3 miles per hour and a few pit stops, in about... 10 hours.  

Via Newgistics, my package is expected to be delivered on the 28.  It was picked up on the 16th.  My box is taking TWELVE days to go 13 miles.  I am left with only one conclusion:

Newgistics does, in fact, ship via snail.  I cannot think of anything else that travels that slowly.  Even a sloth goes 2 mph and would get me my box within a day - a week if he only moved for a hour each day.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 22, 2012)

I need to see a box!!! lol


----------



## xiehan (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This shipping is INSANE.  How is it possibly this slow?
> 
> ...


 My June box had a similar delivery estimate of 7-10 days (from NJ to Manhattan), but then wound up getting there in 4 days, so hopefully it'll show up faster than projected.

Not that it really should take them any longer than a day, but I'll still take 4 days over 7-10 days.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gifNewgistics does, in fact, ship via snail.  I cannot think of anything else that travels that slowly.  Even a sloth goes 2 mph and would get me my box within a day - a week if he only moved for a hour each day.


 Let's face it, snail mail would be minimally 5 times faster than Newgistics.


----------



## crystalclear65 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would just like an email letting me know it is on it's way!  my credit card was charged but no shipping email.  Will give it a few more days in case they are shipping in "waves" but I have seen other ladies on here who live in the same area I do that received a tracking email!


 We're in the same boat.  My card was charged, but no tracking email.  I went to my account as someone suggested no tracking number either.

I didnt get last months box and now this....


----------



## JessP (Aug 22, 2012)

Regarding the R29 deal, I was able to cancel my regular subscription and add the R29 deal to my existing account, so you don't have to be a new subscriber to get it per se. I was on a monthly subscription, canceled that, then put in my code for the R29 deal while still logged in and "purchased" it for $0.

Also, I like the R29 deal because I was able to purchase it for $50 (found a coupon code), which makes it roughly $16.60 per box for 3 months. This way I'm saving $19.15 total (I live in CA and am charged the sales tax). In my mind, it's a win-win!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crystalclear65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're in the same boat.  My card was charged, but no tracking email.  I went to my account as someone suggested no tracking number either.
> 
> I didnt get last months box and now this....


  Did they credit you back for the lost box or offer to replace? I'd be peeved.


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got my box, thought I would stop by and share!

Biolage ExquisiteOil Replenishing Treatment .............Made in Spain

Ellis Faas Ellis Lips (Full Size) In Creamy Lips............Made in Italy
Illamasqua Nail Varnish (Full Size) in Alarm...........Made in Australia
Ole Henriksen Truth Serum................Made in the USA
Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Skin Base .........Made in Korea
 
Two full sizes! Lips and Nails!
Had to edit to show how international this box is!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, thought I would stop by and share!
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pics!!!!!!!


 Working on that now!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box, thought I would stop by and share!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Working on that now!






  got a little over excited, lol. Take your time!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pics!!!!!!!


 


> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Working on that now!


Don't mind us... we are just a pack of rabid bag/box ladies


----------



## JessP (Aug 22, 2012)

To look at the spoiler or not to look.. lol. I can't decide if I want to keep it a surprise or not!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, I'm foaming at the mouth here...but waiting patiently LOL.


----------



## Delicia (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow I hope I get that box. I already use Alarm, it's an awesome color polish and the Ole Hendrickson Truth Serum... already use that too and LOVE it.... hoping so hard this is my box


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry guys, no pics! When I transfer pics to my computer, the file is not opening up. I'm going to play around with it a bit more to see if I can make it work but imo this is a pretty worth while box. I was planning to cancel but this is a fantastic surprise to a hard day.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 22, 2012)

> Sorry guys, no pics! When I transfer pics to my computer, the file is not opening up. I'm going to play around with it a bit more to see if I can make it work but imo this is a pretty worth while box. I was planning to cancel but this is a fantastic surprise to a hard day.


 Thanks for trying! I'm glad to hear it was a nice boost to a bad day instead of adding to your aggravation - that's how the boxes *should* be!


----------



## crystalclear65 (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they credit you back for the lost box or offer to replace? I'd be peeved.


 They said it was an "error" on my part regarding me updating my CC info.  I updated my info when they sent me an email... not to mention they sure had the correct CC # to charge me for the current box. I hadnt been back to the site since they claimed my "error".

I feel like its a game w/GB.....


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for trying! I'm glad to hear it was a nice boost to a bad day instead of adding to your aggravation - that's how the boxes *should* be!


 Absolutely! The boxes before this one was okay but with the amount of money paid (I also pay taxes on my box),  it did not seem worth it. I think a good use of my money would be at least two full size make up items, no toothpaste, or tiny useless vbeaute samples...........real makeup for very real money.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely! The boxes before this one was okay but with the amount of money paid (I also pay taxes on my box),  it did not seem worth it. I think a good use of my money would be at least two full size make up items, no toothpaste, or tiny useless vbeaute samples...........real makeup for very real money.


Do you by any chance have instagram or Twitter you can upload it to from your phone?


----------



## JessP (Aug 22, 2012)

Just have to share this with you guys since I'm a nut bar when people start getting their boxes in - I like to refresh the page every so often to see what people are saying about the latest box, but I end up scanning the page/peeking through my fingers so that I can try and avoid any spoilers lol. It's also usually the case that I cave in and look anyway, but in the meantime I'm taking all precautions!


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance have instagram or Twitter you can upload it to from your phone?


 Unfortunately no, though I'm hoping to get my roommate to take the pics when she gets home with their phone and send them to me to post....


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 22, 2012)

Y'all. I caved. I have no self-control. I am already a GB subscriber (monthly), but I couldn't resist the Refinery29 deal with the $10 off... it's almost like buy two, get one free + a mystery full-size item. So I hope the boxes are different. I guess at worst, I will have two same/similar boxes in September, and then I can cancel my regular sub until the R29 one runs out. I like GB too much to cancel, though, so I'll probably just end up with a lot of duplicates unless the boxes are totally different hee hee!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the New Box... Can't wait for its arrival!!  I think this is the best Glossybox recieved yet ;-)


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 22, 2012)

hmmm, I wonder what the Variations are going to be....


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to admit that despite the perpetual GB drama, I'm pretty excited about this box.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 22, 2012)

So...

I had canceled Glossybox a month ago (so wasn't expecting to receive an August box).  But, I signed up for the Refinery-29 deal yesterday and used my coupon claim code at Glossybox yesterday.  

I received an email today that they shipped my August box.  Huh!?!

Refinery-29 is supposed to be Sept/Oct/Nov (and the Nov is the special curated box that I want to make sure I get)... I don't want an Aug/Sept/Oct and no Nov subscription!  I'll pay for August if I have to - it looks like a good box.

Now what!?!  Ugh - another email to their support.  This sub is a pain in the butt.

-L


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


Are you sure they didn't charge you for your old sub and it's just sending now? I would make sure since so many other girls continued to get charged after they cancelled. Actually either way I would call them.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding the R29 deal, I was able to cancel my regular subscription and add the R29 deal to my existing account, so you don't have to be a new subscriber to get it per se. I was on a monthly subscription, canceled that, then put in my code for the R29 deal while still logged in and "purchased" it for $0.
> 
> Also, I like the R29 deal because I was able to purchase it for $50 (found a coupon code), which makes it roughly $16.60 per box for 3 months. This way I'm saving $19.15 total (I live in CA and am charged the sales tax). In my mind, it's a win-win!


 Great idea, and good to know you can do it all online.  It's a slight hassle, but it seems worth it to save the money if you can use the code.

What's funny, though, is I'm not all that excited about the promo box.  The Missha is the excting item, and I do love the rose bud salve, but I already have that type as well as some other ones.  It's more about saving a little bit.

I still think it's an annoyance to their existing members...especially ones that aren't signed up for monthly memberships that can easily swap over.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


 I actually emailed them about that too. They said the third box we get will be the refinery29 box.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually emailed them about that too. They said the third box we get will be the refinery29 box.


 Ah!  Okay.  That's cool then.   Especially since the August box actually looks decent (maybe - we haven't seen all the variations yet...).  Phew.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 22, 2012)

I wonder what the odds are that the November Refinery29 box will be the same or very similar to the regular Glossybox November box.  Does it say anywhere that it's guaranteed to be different?  Is it possible they just collaborated for the contents and are releasing them to promote sales?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what the odds are that the November Refinery29 box will be the same or very similar to the regular Glossybox November box.  Does it say anywhere that it's guaranteed to be different?  Is it possible they just collaborated for the contents and are releasing them to promote sales?


 My guess is that it's probably similar and will share some of the same items.  The deal is getting a full-size item and the slight discount.  What they're really doing is getting us to buy a 3 mth sub.  I'm looking forward to it either way.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 22, 2012)

How exciting that Glossyboxes are beginning to arrive!

I won a July Glossybox in today's twitter Glossy Chat.

I'll probably be giving it away on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty exciting! I never win anything!

I'm excited for August's box.

As soon as I get paid Friday, I'll be signing up for the Refinery29 deal too.

Can someone PM me the coupon code for $10 off? Thanks!


----------



## brio444 (Aug 22, 2012)

I really really hope there aren't a lot of variations, because I LOVE this box and I know if there are variations, I will get the crap one when my two-twoed sloth finally arrives with my box.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really really hope there aren't a lot of variations, because I LOVE this box and I know if there are variations, I will get the crap one when my two-twoed sloth finally arrives with my box.


Stop talking about my future box! lol... I always get the ones with odd items.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Aug 23, 2012)

We have our first photo of the glossybox for august.....found it on the glossybox facebook page


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2012)

Gosh dang it that looks good but considering the problems I had I'm not willing to give them another chance right now. They DID say they'll refund me for June but I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We have our first photo of the glossybox for august.....found it on the glossybox facebook page
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ellis Faas
 is an insanely expensive brand! It looks awesome! I hope I get this box!!!!!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ooooo...Looks like an interesting box. I had actually cancelled after last month's box, but then gave in and signed back up because I felt like I might miss out on something...:/ Hopefully, I made the right choice! I stuck it out with MyGlam from the very beginning even through the two less than perfect months and I was glad I did. It's just so pricey, but the Illamasqua nail polish should hopefully makeup for that.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooo...Looks like an interesting box. I had actually cancelled after last month's box, but then gave in and signed back up because I felt like I might miss out on something...:/ Hopefully, I made the right choice! I stuck it out with MyGlam from the very beginning even through the two less than perfect months and I was glad I did. It's just so pricey, but the Illamasqua nail polish should hopefully makeup for that.


 The

Ellis Faas
at Sephora is $35! Between that and the

Illamasqua
it pays for 2 months of GBs!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

At this point, I'm really glad I signed back up with the $10 off coupon. At less than $17 per box, I'm VERY happy if I get that box.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Aug 23, 2012)

I did the same thing.  I cancelled after Julys box and then signed up again for August.  Then I started doubting it again...is it really worth it for the $21 per month.  So I cancelled again and now with the Refinery 29 deal I just got the 3 months for $50 with the coupon code.  I am sooooooo excited to get this box.  If they can all be like this I will gladly stay subscribed!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing.  I cancelled after Julys box and then signed up again for August.  Then I started doubting it again...is it really worth it for the $21 per month.  So I cancelled again and now with the Refinery 29 deal I just got the 3 months for $50 with the coupon code.  I am sooooooo excited to get this box.  If they can all be like this I will gladly stay subscribed!


 Is this box included with the refinery29 deal? I signed up with a coupon through glossybox. I think the refinery 29 deal might be Sept. Oct. Nov.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Aug 23, 2012)

It is Sept., Oct., and Nov. for the Refinery 29 thing......I resubed after I cancelled in July, then I cancelled again to get the Refinery 29 sub for the 3 months.....don't need 2 boxes a month


----------



## lovepink (Aug 23, 2012)

I just hope I get my box!  Have been charged but no shipping email.  Contacted Glossybox via email and it takes up to 2 business days to reply per their automated response.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 23, 2012)

What color is the lipstick?


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is Sept., Oct., and Nov. for the Refinery 29 thing......I resubed after I cancelled in July, then I cancelled again to get the Refinery 29 sub for the 3 months.....don't need 2 boxes a month


 Ahh, gotcha. I was confused because I thought you were confused but now I see neither of us were confused hehe.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, gotcha. I was confused because I thought you were confused but now I see neither of us were confused hehe.


LOL....I can be very confusing


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 23, 2012)

I got two of the

Ellis Faas

in my beauty box 5. I just hope i don't get the same color if i do get one for my glossybox.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 23, 2012)

I apologize if someone has already mentioned this... I inquired and received a response about the R29 subscriptions. The Sept./Oct. boxes are the regular Glossybox boxes, and in November, those use signed up through R29 will receive the R29 box in place of the regular GB. So, if you were already subscribed but signed up through R29, you will be getting two similar/same boxes in Sept./Oct., unless, of course, you cancel one.

I signed up for the R29 anyway, and I'll probably just keep the second box, because I feel attachment to my first sub. Maybe that's dumb, but I don't care!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

So Alarm isn't one of the colors shown in that photo of the Illamasqua nail polish. I wonder if everyone will get the same color or if there will be variation.

Update: Just checked my tracking number through USPS and it turns out my box was delivered today! Yay, I can't wait to get out of work!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well someone else just posted on the Glossybox Facebook page and said they got Alarm for their nail color too.....there is also another picture there...same stuff!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well someone else just posted on the Glossybox Facebook page and said they got Alarm for their nail color too.....there is also another picture there...same stuff!


 I just read that someone also got the nail polish in "Load" lol.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

Alarm is STUNNING! I wonder if there's a second box variation and what's in it?


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What color is the lipstick?


 I got the creamy lips shade is chocolate caramel. I am dark skinned so I'm not sure how well it will work with my skin tone, but I do enjoy blending my products to get the colors/textures are prefer. It looks like it comes in three different textures, which come in different colors. I found the packaging/tube kinda funny/strange/and if you want to stretch the imagination....a bit pervy. I think I may buy more colors...


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 23, 2012)

To my surprise my Glossybox arrived today.  I never received a tracking number so I had to do a double check to make sure it was my name on the box!  I love this box it's almost spoiled to be excited about so many products this month.  makes up for the Senna lipgloss from last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To my surprise my Glossybox arrived today.  I never received a tracking number so I had to do a double check to make sure it was my name on the box!  I love this box it's almost spoiled to be excited about so many products this month.  makes up for the Senna lipgloss from last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What did you get??


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok here are some pics!  





This months theme is Pure Luxury and it's no lie!

- *Ellis Faas Creamy Lip in L107 - Chocolate Caramel* which is like a nude brown, not a color I own so I'm looking forward to using this under a lighter peachy gloss.  I remember seeing these at Sephora and just ooohing at the packaging. 

- *Illamasqua Nail Varnish in Purity* a sweet pastel peach love love love

- *Ole Henriksen Truth Serum* I already own this exact bottle and it's a generous amount.  I love this serum and use it every day.  So glad to have spare!

- *Biolage EsquisiteOil Replenishing Treatment* for hair - another hair oil to try.  Also very travel friendly.

- *Touch in Sol Feel like Hony Moon Skin Base* - this is the one thing I'm a little perplexed about.  You apply this before you apply your makeup but it has little flecks of gold leaf in it so it looks more like something you would eat on toast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





the magazine is looking better, feels heavier this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here are some pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## annieha10 (Aug 23, 2012)

wow..... I received a Ellis Faas milky lipstain in my Beauty Box 5.. just 2 days ago..

the color was Nude brown... but seems darker... and I hate it T.T 

Oh Glossybox God ... have mercy and send me a color I can use....


----------



## tameloy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is an AWESOME box! I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow..... I received a Ellis Faas milky lipstain in my Beauty Box 5.. just 2 days ago..
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I really, really, REALLY hope I don't get a brown color. I just received a full size brownish lipstick in my Birchbox this month and it's just not my color! I prefer pinks and reds. It will be such a shame to get such a nice product in a color that looks awful on me!


----------



## brio444 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I really, really, REALLY hope I don't get a brown color. I just received a full size brownish lipstick in my Birchbox this month and it's just not my color! I prefer pinks and reds. It will be such a shame to get such a nice product in a color that looks awful on me!


 Me three on this sentiment.  But I have apparently angered the BoxGods in the past, so will likely get dark brown or a dark purple despite being pale.  

Though I'm REALLY hoping that since I complained last month about getting the dark brown lipgloss despite my profile saying pale redhead (to be fair, of course, CS was awesome and sent me a better color!), they will at least sort of half-glance at what color they send!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 23, 2012)

Saw a green version of the polish on instagram. Looks like there are 4 colors so far

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 23, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what to press or click after I have browsed for a photo. ..There is no button that lets me add it to this post.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

The little colorful box that looks like a painting is how to insert a photo, the black word bubble is how to insert a spoiler.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The little colorful box that looks like a painting is how to insert a photo, the black word bubble is how to insert a spoiler.


Yes, after that window opens I browse for the photos I want to post...then what?  I don't see a button to enter or submit just cancel.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, after that window opens I browse for the photos I want to post...then what?  I don't see a button to enter or submit just cancel.


 This is what it looks like when I upload a photo, then I just click submit.


----------



## JessP (Aug 23, 2012)

I caved and looked at the pictures lol... OMG this box looks A-mazing!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and looked at the pictures lol... OMG this box looks A-mazing!


 haha, didn't take you too many days!!


----------



## JessP (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, didn't take you too many days!!


 Bahaha I know, I'm totally laughing at myself right now after reading this! I'm weak.. Beauty boxes are my demise lol!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow..... I received a Ellis Faas milky lipstain in my Beauty Box 5.. just 2 days ago..
> 
> ...


 So you got the

milky lips
looks like this box has the

creamy lips

The creamy seems to get better reviews on MUT. These are so nice it's worth trading to get a good color.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 23, 2012)

my box still only shows as "in transit" on the newgistics site, and as picked up by shipper on usps -.- it'll be a miracle if i get it by the end of this week!

also, i'm praying to the beauty gods right now that i'm getting the red lipstick AND red polish - i tried using other colors in the past but i just don't like it. i'm a red-hoarder (or addict rather, since i use all my red lippies and polishes alike). LOL


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 23, 2012)

So funny I just got my shipping notice email.  It says it was picked up by shipping partner in Kearny, NJ on the 17th and didn't arrive at the shipping partner facility till the 21st.  it hasn't even updated to being out for delivery or delivered so it's very strange.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So funny I just got my shipping notice email.  It says it was picked up by shipping partner in Kearny, NJ on the 17th and didn't arrive at the shipping partner facility till the 21st.  it hasn't even updated to being out for delivery or delivered so it's very strange.


 Try looking it up on the USPS or  Newgistics tracking system.


----------



## LalaF (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone,I am new here and wanted to share what I got my August Glossybox.(but I couldn't figure out upload my pic as spoiler!)

Anyway,I  recieved the same products as everyone else exept different colors

Illamasqua-Taint(brown)-I have other pink,lavender,silver,green etc so I was happy to recieved brown colors cause I don't have one.
Ellis Faas-L204 coral colors 
I know we recieved 2 different version of products last 2months,I wonder if everyone will be the same products this month?and different colors......

I calculate all prodcuts and I think a little over $90 this month.The first time WOW to me.lol....   /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LalaF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone,I am new here and wanted to share what I got my August Glossybox.(but I couldn't figure out upload my pic as spoiler!)
> 
> ...


 Wow...Illamasqua has quite interesting color names - Taint (brown) and Load (white)...hahahaha

Good thing there's hope I might not receive a brown Ellis Faas! That's also a different type, it's milky not creamy.


----------



## MKCurio (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try looking it up on the USPS or  Newgistics tracking system.


 The USPS info hasn't updated since the 21st but I just received my box this afternoon, that's why I thought it was funny.  

My box came first them about an hour later the email was in my mail box.  I almost would rather not get a tracking number so I don't have to agonize over watching it crawl from NJ to Brooklyn over the course of a week,  sometimes ignorance is bliss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow...Illamasqua has quite interesting color names - Taint (brown) and Load (white)...hahahaha
> ...


 lmao I know the illamasqua names are killing me.


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea so I am not able to Submit photos at this time. :Sucks Teeth:

I received.

The Nail Color in Peach...I am not too happy with this color.

If anyone is willing to trade the Purple/Silver one for this one I wouldn't mind.

The Lip Gloss iN LOVE LOVE LOVE with.  It looks like a Silver Stake for a Vampire...or a long Bullet. lol

Its the L107 and a nice Brown and you need hardly any for your lips and I have big lips..lol

and I cant wait to try the primer/moisturizer that's super awesome! Glad no perfume samples were in this box.

Good JOB for AUGUST! Keep it up!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The USPS info hasn't updated since the 21st but I just received my box this afternoon, that's why I thought it was funny.
> ...


 Lol, I agree! I had that same experience last month. It's such a pleasant surprise until you realize not everyone feel the same way. I think last month's GB came a couple days after the shipping email.


----------



## LalaF (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow...Illamasqua has quite interesting color names - Taint (brown) and Load (white)...hahahaha
> ...


 Yes it is.Since I don't have any Taint color nailpolish (hehehe),So I am happy.

I don't know about this lip color,I have never wear the color I recieved,but hey $35.00 for this?I might try to wear it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 23, 2012)

Getting impatient lol. My shipping hasn't updated on USPS or Newgistics since it was picked up; it just says it's in transit. I'm hoping it will just magically be at my apartment when I get home later!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting impatient lol. My shipping hasn't updated on USPS or Newgistics since it was picked up; it just says it's in transit. I'm hoping it will just magically be at my apartment when I get home later!


 Mine too...but it didn't come today. Boooooo.


----------



## katzenstern (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.glossybox.com/box_august_2012
Glossybox website has revealed the August box! Check it out!

LOVE every single thing in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CiciAnne (Aug 23, 2012)

FOUND A VIDEO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 23, 2012)

And of course...







I got the 107 Ellis Faas! Ugh. It's thick chocolate brown. I am pale with strawberry-blonde hair...this does not work for me!! I tried it on and it looks like I just ate a candy bar and didn't wipe my mouth. It's just awful. I feel like Ellis Faas are getting rid of the products that don't sell. It sucks because this was probably the most valuable thing in my box and I can't even use it. I wish they had followed my profile, because I saw someone above got the coral shaded lipstick and that would have made a lot more sense. Seeing as the lipstick is really the only thing in the box that they should have based on skin color, I'm pretty disappointed that they didn't. The Illamasqua is in Radium and that is pretty cool.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And of course...
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 23, 2012)

Blaaah, nothing's updating for tracking for me. Let's hope when I get home at 9 that it'll be waiting for me looking all beautiful!


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Aug 23, 2012)

someone has a youtube up.......omg hate I un subbed lol

http://youtu.be/OYHNDMV8

Shelly


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to update the "how to insert an image" post right now so in about 15 minutes the new info will be up.


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

Shelly I tried that link and it didn't work for me!


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG My box just shipped!!! SO SO SO EXCITED CAN YOU TELL??? 

so anyway.... i got a tracking number, but no shipping method? Is it UPS USPS or FEDEX? I'm in LA


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Virginia Reyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG My box just shipped!!! SO SO SO EXCITED CAN YOU TELL???
> 
> so anyway.... i got a tracking number, but no shipping method? Is it UPS USPS or FEDEX? I'm in LA


Welcome to the box madness... you will fit right in with the rest of the rabid box ladies around here. It ships Newgistics and is delivered via USPS.


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you! Dalylah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The tracking number isn't working though, I'm assuming it hasn't actually shipped out yet and will probably be avail tomorrow!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 23, 2012)

It has made it to my city!  Now to wait for my mail carrier and hope he brings it tomorrow!


----------



## arendish (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm really happy I picked the sub back up, at least for this month. I will be super happy if I get the lip stuff in coral and will be happy with pretty much any color of nail polish, although that peach is super pretty. It left New Jersey last night so I hope it makes it to Fishers sometime today and then it should be in my mailbox by Saturday if it follows the trends of my last boxes.


----------



## reepy (Aug 23, 2012)

My color variations were

Purity for the polish and Creamy L107 (Chocolate Brown) for the lips. 
I would love to trade

the lipstick for a pink or red.
But other than that L-O-V-E.

By the way - I never got an official shipping email.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 23, 2012)

Totally random, but i have it stuck in my head that the nail polish brand is llama squama and that's what I keep calling it in my head and out loud.  I was completely unaware of polish brands beyond Essie, OPI, and Chanel.  The beauty subs have opened up a whole world for me (LOL). 

And for those of you who have a Zoya account, they're doing a BOGO right now.  You have to sign in to your acct and a personal code is there for you to use.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally random, but i have it stuck in my head that the nail polish brand is llama squama and that's what I keep calling it in my head and out loud.  I was completely unaware of polish brands beyond Essie, OPI, and Chanel.  The beauty subs have opened up a whole world for me (LOL).
> 
> And for those of you who have a Zoya account, they're doing a BOGO right now.  You have to sign in to your acct and a personal code is there for you to use.


 OMG, now that's all I'm going to see when I read the name, thanks a lot! LOL


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally random, but i have it stuck in my head that the nail polish brand is llama squama and that's what I keep calling it in my head and out loud.  I was completely unaware of polish brands beyond Essie, OPI, and Chanel.  The beauty subs have opened up a whole world for me (LOL).
> 
> And for those of you who have a Zoya account, they're doing a BOGO right now.  You have to sign in to your acct and a personal code is there for you to use.


 How do you pronounce that brand, anyway?  Can someone type it phonetically for me?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 23, 2012)

I pronounce it Illa-maska...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally random, but i have it stuck in my head that the nail polish brand is llama squama and that's what I keep calling it in my head and out loud.  I was completely unaware of polish brands beyond Essie, OPI, and Chanel.  The beauty subs have opened up a whole world for me (LOL).
> 
> And for those of you who have a Zoya account, they're doing a BOGO right now.  You have to sign in to your acct and a personal code is there for you to use.


 Cannot unsee!!! That is forever going to be llama squama now in my head lol



> Originally Posted by *Virginia Reyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Dalylah  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The tracking number isn't working though, I'm assuming it hasn't actually shipped out yet and will probably be avail tomorrow!


 Give it a day or two and it will show up. It is slow sometimes.


----------



## Virginia Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

Have any videos been put up yet? I wanna see!!


----------



## Max88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Got my box today! 





I received Illamasqua in Load, I was hoping for Peach so I'm kinda bummed about that. I would have even taken the green or brown color over Load. I also got the Creamy Lips Ellis Faas in L109. I'd love to trade this for someone's Ole Henriksen Truth Serum. Happy I resubbed for this box!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG, now that's all I'm going to see when I read the name, thanks a lot! LOL





> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cannot unsee!!! That is forever going to be llama squama now in my head lol


 Sorry ladies, thought I'd spread the wealth.


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 23, 2012)

Sigh - my box is still in New Jersey. I want to know my colors!!!!


----------



## akicowi (Aug 23, 2012)

I got taint and L209.

L209 look http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/product/liberty/skincare/milky%20lips%20in%20toffee%20beige%20l209,%20ellis%20faas/37860


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 23, 2012)

So it seems that people are getting the creamy lips or milky lips.  L209 is milky lips and someone else received L205.  Not just variations of the one.  I want my box!


----------



## Yolita1981 (Aug 23, 2012)

YAY!!!  I should be getting my box tomorrow.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally got my tracking number!  Yay!  it is not updating on USPS or Newgisitics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Guess it will not be here until I get back from vacation but I am hoping to be surprised!


----------



## mermuse (Aug 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got taint and L209.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 24, 2012)

Ughhh, mine finally updated and delivery date isn't until the 30-31


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have no updated info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Once everyone gets their boxes the lip stuff would be worth trading. I'm sure not everyone will get the perfect color and will want to swap.


 I doubt I can trade it, it's like a sponge applicator that you crank the lip gloss up into and I already cranked it up to see the color and tried it out. Maybe I can give it to one of my friends or something. Just a major bummer.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm willing to trade the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum or the Touch in Sol Honey stuff to anyone who receives a pinkish/reddish/coralish Ellis Faas. I've never done a trade so I'm not sure exactly how this works, but I guess just send me a message if you're interested!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 24, 2012)

Checked mine on USPS, nothing.  Checked in Newgisitics and it was accepted in Kearney NY yesterday!  No estimated arrival date.  I am 99.9999% sure it will not make it here before I leave for vacation 








> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhh, mine finally updated and delivery date isn't until the 30-31


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for that BOGO update. Just got two metallic nail polishes!! One was free! YAY!


----------



## redfox (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checked mine on USPS, nothing.  Checked in Newgisitics and it was accepted in Kearney NY yesterday!  No estimated arrival date.  I am 99.9999% sure it will not make it here before I leave for vacation


Same situation.  I checked my tracking when I received the shipping email and it said it was picked up by shipping partner on the 20th.  Finally updated today and it's still in NJ! It sat around for 4 days! I'm so aggravated.  It says my expected delivery is between 8/31 and 9/04.  This is ridiculous; I shouldn't have to wait 2 weeks after I've received my shipping email/tracking number to receive my box.  They really need to work on getting their shipping together.


----------



## Dots (Aug 24, 2012)

Seriously though...what is with the polish names? Ew.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally random, but i have it stuck in my head that the nail polish brand is llama squama and that's what I keep calling it in my head and out loud.  I was completely unaware of polish brands beyond Essie, OPI, and Chanel.  The beauty subs have opened up a whole world for me (LOL).
> 
> .


 Hahahahaha I actually laughed out loud for a good minute!


----------



## mimosette (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Seriously though...what is with the polish names? Ew.


I want a job naming makeup colors. Some of these companies need some real help.

  Is it Butter Nail Polish that has the very pretty shade with the awful name of "Muck"? 



  Like, mucking out a stable ?

GROSS.


----------



## missionista (Aug 24, 2012)

> Is it Butter Nail Polish that has the very pretty shade with the awful name of "Muck"?
> 
> 
> 
> Like, mucking out a stable ? GROSS.


 As far as I understand it, Butter London is a British company, and all their nail polish names are British slang.  Lady Muck is someone who puts on airs/is conceited. You can also say Lord Muck, whichever is gender appropriate.  I think the idea is to put the fancy title lord/lady with the muck--yes, the same muck as in mucking out stables.

On another note, I LOVE llama-squama.  Hysterical!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 24, 2012)

yay my box is finally moving. Won't have it til next week, but I can handle that.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 24, 2012)

Just received my box.  USPS didn't update until today when the box was already out for delivery.  

Load nail color--swatched it on one nail, not sure it works with my coloring so if anyone wants to swap colors, let me know.

 
Ellie Faas L109--acc to Sephora.com, it's a pale coffee.  Looks like it might be a nice neutral. Haven't tried it yet.
 
Very excited about the Ole Henriksen serum.  I'm a skincare junkie!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box.  USPS didn't update until today when the box was already out for delivery.
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This shipping is INSANE.  How is it possibly this slow?
> 
> ...


 I just wanted to requote this because I keep thinking about your post and sloths bumbling around laden with glossyboxes while I wait.  Mine has been transferring itself to USPS in my city since 5 am yesterday.  I'm envisioning historical political discussions and treaties over this box for it to take this long. In the meantime, the overly cheery stock photographs on their webpage are ticking me off.

I realize it's all free shipping and whatnot on a gift for myself that I don't really *need*, but it just continuously blows my mind that shipping methods in this day and age can be so slow.

In other news, I do think this box is pretty darned exciting for the most part.  I mean, 2 really exciting makeup products that are full sized?  As much as I miss the birchbox program, I realize I got so many 100% junk boxes with miniscule samples towards the end that I'm really reassured that this box service's contents for me have been that much better to warrant the price difference.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 24, 2012)

They are definitely as slow as molasses in January but I like what I get. Somewhere along the line I decided to give Glossybox two weeks before I even start checking and double checking tracking. I am less aggravated and happily surprised when it does show up before then.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I painted my thumbnail with the color I got (Radium), and it was just too bright green for me. I'll trade if you're interested.


 I think I'd have the same problem with radium.  My color is a white with minty yellow tones.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## tauwillow (Aug 24, 2012)

I got my box today with Radium and L107.  My plea is for help figuring out how to use the Ellis Faas!  I've tried and tried and I can't seem to manage to get any lip color to the top of the applicator.  HELP!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a really fun box and I'm excited to try several of the things in it. 

I got the Ellis Faas in L102 which I'm sure would look fabulous on someone but is a bit too much for me.  I would trade for L106 if anyone wants to, or I'll just try it in a few days and layer it with something lighter if no one is interested. 

My Illamasqua is the dark brown Taint.  I don't have any dark brown polish and was hoping for something in another shade of the rainbow, but again can try and make the dark brown work for me if no one wants to jump on it. 
I have yet to figure out how to make a trade list, but probably should as now that I'm getting a few subs, I've got several things I'd love to swap for colors more appropriate to me.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a really fun box and I'm excited to try several of the things in it.
> 
> ...


 Oooh, the L102 looks gorgeous at least in the promo image. I'd be super-happy with that.

I'm guessing that since my box shipped late due to them not being able to charge my CC, though, I'm probably going to get both the poop brown nail polish and poop brown lip color. That'll be just my luck.


----------



## JessP (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh, the L102 looks gorgeous at least in the promo image. I'd be super-happy with that.
> ...


 Oh dear.. lol I'm cracking up over here from your post! I am hoping you don't get both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh, the L102 looks gorgeous at least in the promo image. I'd be super-happy with that.
> ...


 I hope I get the poop brown polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The lip color though, not so much.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a really fun box and I'm excited to try several of the things in it.
> 
> ...


 Sent you a PM if you'd like to do a double swap.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooh, the L102 looks gorgeous at least in the promo image. I'd be super-happy with that.
> ...


 Right?! Hahah I'm so scared that that will happen. Won't know until the 31st!


----------



## akicowi (Aug 24, 2012)

I tried the nail polish today.

I actually enjoy taint ( brown color). I think it will go with fall colors very  well. It's very neutral, has a taupeish hue, no reddish at all.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 24, 2012)

Surprise, surprise.  I got the dark brown lipcolor, L107.  

Annoyed because I wrote to them about that last month - I am now 100% convinced they take no account of profiles when sending products out, because there's no way that someone listed as a pale redhead would get that shade.  Really pissed because that would be the best part of the box!  

I got alarm for the llama-mask and would be up for trading that too!


----------



## thatwinsomegirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I received my Glossybox today and I got the Illamasqua...

polish in Radium (a vibrant green).  I'd be interested in trading (especially for the peach, yellow, or brown shade).


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 24, 2012)

So, my roommate got the same color Ellis Faas Ellis Lips In Creamy Lips L107 (Chocolate Caramel) in her box as I did, and 

tried it on right away. From the looks of it I will not like that color, so I have put it in the trade thread. Looking to trade for a different Ellis Faas Ellis Lips, but also looking to trade for some Indie/Homemade nail polishes.

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt][/SIZE]


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 24, 2012)

Just keep twisting, it makes a clicking noise. I think I twisted mine like 50 times before color dispensed. It comes out slowly and you can see it making its way up so no worries just click away. I got the red glaze and I'm in love. Its the perfect color for me, I couldn't be happier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Surprise, surprise.  I got the dark brown lipcolor, L107.
> 
> ...


Maybe the color looks different in the product page than in person, but I would imagine a pale redhead would look very attractive with that lipcolor. The nail color would be dramatic but gorgeous with pale skin, in my opinion. It may not be your style, but in my imagination it seems really pretty at least.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the nail polish today.
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosette (Aug 25, 2012)

So they named a dark brown color TAINT ?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So they named a dark brown color TAINT ?


 Lol, yep... I think that's funny and an interesting play on their part...might turn off some customers, but I like companies that can have fun and get creative with product names.


----------



## Jeka19 (Aug 25, 2012)

I finally got my box! LOVEEEEE IT &lt;3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same as everyone but my lip color was L309 which is a clear gloss! Can't go wrong w it! And got the nail polish in the green which looks quite nice actually

Sorry don't know how to upload pics from my iPad. I am truly happy with this box! Keep up the good work Glossy Box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 25, 2012)

My GB is wandering around somewhere between Indiana and California. I am guessing mine will be a few more days.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 25, 2012)

got my GB!

i don't want to say i'm disappointed but... bleh. i got the nail polish in radium and EF creamy lips in L109 (toffee beige, i believe - right?). eexcited about the rest though! 

if anyone wants to trade for a peach or red for either of these... let me know.


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My GB is wandering around somewhere between Indiana and California. I am guessing mine will be a few more days.


 Same here....but between Indiana and Oregon. Probably get it on Monday or Tuesday. I guess I'm not too worried about what colors I am going to get for the Ellis Faas and llama squama....try everything once is my motto, because you never know what will look good on you or not, and I have been pleasantly surprised before! And if all else fails, there is always the trade thread!


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just opened my GB and I have the Ellis Faas in L301-sheer blood red. It is nice that it is a full sized product but I wanted a clear lip product.


----------



## Lisa424 (Aug 25, 2012)

I received L105 which is pretty dark but I'm gonna try and wear it.

I got the polish in purity (peach) if anyone wants to swap for taint or alarm.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sasha3000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just opened my GB and I have the Ellis Faas in L301-sheer blood red. It is nice that it is a full sized product but I wanted a clear lip product.


 I got the 301 as well, and it might be really pretty orange-based red from what I see online.  I'll try it out later.  I'll try to post a picture.  I'd love to see swatches or lip pics of the colors people got.

Got taint too which works for me since I don't actually have a brown polish anything like it somehow in my collection.  That was the benefit of the Illamasqua polishes is that they're fairly unique.

What's interesting about taint and the other theatre of the nameless collection is the rubbery finish without a top coat.


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 25, 2012)

From what I have read on here so far, the shades of Ellis Faas are:

L102, L105, L107, L109

L204, L205, L209

L301, and L309

So it looks like they are sending out the majority of the colors from their creamy lips, milky lips, and glazed lips collections. I couldn't look at MK Curio's picture from her post, so I may have missed one.


----------



## sasha3000 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the 301 as well, and it might be really pretty orange-based red from what I see online.  I'll try it out later.  I'll try to post a picture.  I'd love to see swatches or lip pics of the colors people got.
> ...


Yes, post a picture. I might give the lip gloss to my sis.  You are lucky that you got the Illamasqua Taint. I got Purity.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got my box today, and couldn't be happier!  All of the products are really nice, and HUGE, and I can't wait to try them out.  I got

The Illamasqua in Taint, which I think will be a nice change for me.  I'll definitely use it.

Ellis Faas in L301.  It's a little sheerer than I hoped for based on the pics, but I am having a serious love affair with red lips lately, so I am absolutely thrilled!  It's gorgeous!!
I am so excited!  I really love GlossyBox, and have been incredibly impressed with my boxes so far!


----------



## tauwillow (Aug 25, 2012)

I got the L107, which is a dark brown lip color.  I thought I was going to hate it, but after trying it on - it looks pretty fantastic!  Who knew?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it will be a part of my regular rotation, which is great.  I'm thrilled that I like it and get to use such a nice brand regularly.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 25, 2012)

I was expecting my box next week sometime, but it just arrived! I received:

*The Ellis Faas Creamy Lips in L105* (Rusty Brown) - this is a deeper brown than it appears on my screen. I might wear it if I keep it a little sheer and put a clear gloss over it. I'd probably never buy this, though, just because of the annoying application. It feels good on and has no offensive lipstick smell, but I must have clicked a hundred times before product came out!

and

*The illamasqua in Purity* (peach). I didn't like the appearance of this online, but it is quite lovely in person. I hope it looks as good on as it does in the bottle!


----------



## tameloy (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes! I got Taint! Woohoo! I'm officially ready for fall now.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 25, 2012)

Just got my box with taint and Ellis faas in L204, which might be too orange but I love the bullet packaging. I didn't think the theme "neon" matched the box though I am still pleased with it. A lot of people trash glossybox, but I've been happy with every box so far. The billing/shipping started out a little weird, but I don't care when they charge me as long as I get a box at some point in the same month.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the polish in Taint up for trade!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey yall. I got Radium which and it is just not my color! Let me know if anyone is interested in swapping! I would pretty much trade it for any other of the colors!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 25, 2012)

Got my box as well. Taint and EL104. Tried out the lipgloss but its really brown and not a good color with my auburn hair / skin coloring. Will probably chuck it. Nail polish is interesting color but not sure that I'll use it. I guess it will be nice for fall? I was hoping for pastel or neon color. Now I just need to figure out how to use these other products in my routine... :x


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 25, 2012)

Swatches ladies! I cancelled my sub, but I'm still a fan of swatches lol..I'm curious and want to see how the colors look/pay out..indulge me please


----------



## Stemarber (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the nail polish in Glory for trade and the Ellis Faas lip gloss in L302 if anyone is interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 25, 2012)

Thrilled!  I got Taint, which is the most grown-up nail polish color I have ever owned, and am looking forward to wearing.  I also got Ellis Faas in Glazed L301.  I basically only wear red lips, so if I got any shade of brown I would have likely thrown a mini- tantrum.  Here are some swatches:



With Flash

One coat:




Without flash:


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received L105 which is pretty dark but I'm gonna try and wear it.
> 
> I got the polish in purity (peach) if anyone wants to swap for taint or alarm.


Hi, I got Taint if you want to trade for Purity. Let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like to trade Taint (brown) polish for Purity(peach). Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Just checked my tracking. Got my shipment notification Monday the 20th and in that 5 DAYS it has only moved from Kearny, NJ to Elizabethport NJ.

Grrr...I wanna play with pretty Glossybox things!


----------



## Fluttershy (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay, so I was highly anticipating Glossybox this month (Talk about best box ever, right?) . .. WRONG!  I just knew I would receive shades that wouldn't work for me.  What is the point of having a profile, if they aren't going to at least match you up with a shade that would do you some justice?  I received the Ellis Faas Milky Lips in 209 - Toffee Beige . . .Ughh . .. I'm a super pale, red head (dyed red - btw).  I was looking at the sticker color and for some odd reason it seemed more peach/neutral to me, so I tried it on (kind of a stupid move bc I could have traded), and it literally looks like a combination of rust / orange oompa loompa lips!  Extremely unflattering!  I'm so disappointed because I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the formula of this -- it's super moisturizing and not heavy at all.  So I was basically in rage mode, and sent glossybox a nasty e-mail . .. I mean, it wasn't that nasty, it was kind of like a give me new color of lip gloss now or FEEL MY WRATH. lol.  I highly doubt they'll send me out another one, but just thought I'd send them my feedback of being a pale redhead who is getting a BROWN based color, doesn't really fit in with their "customized box" type thing.  I asked them in what world that would flatter a super pale redhead.  And onto the Illamsqua nail polish which I guess isn't that unflattering, it's a peach color (Purity)...but I don't really wear colors like this.  I have more of a goth / in-your-face type style so I usually opt for dark / unconventional nail polish colors.  I would love to trade for a red nail polish (please please please!!) . lol.

Too bad Ellis Faas is in Amsterdam because I was going to email them about samples, er *cough, cough* a whole new milky lips.. this time in a flattering shade.. ehhhhh. 

For $21, it was a nice attempt by glossybox, but they failed in the dept of color choosing for me this month.  I totally cancelled too. lol.  Thinking about the refinery 21 deal, but the curated box doesn't really tempt me too much...They'd probably send me a deep brown BB cream color. 

I'm also reading about other pale people getting brown lip colors -- I mean wtf glossybox??  Total fail.  You're really lucky if you got a shade you can deal with.

Okay, so update... the toffee beige color doesn't really look that bad on my lips after I blot.. I could probably make this work in the fall/winter.. But I just don't think it's the most appealing shade..  I might need opinions. lol.


**** Oh, and I just read this on the Sephora website for the Ellis Faas Milky Lips (product info)
*What it is:*
A highly-pigmented liquid lipstick with a built-in brush-tip applicator.

*What it does:*
The light texture of this highly pigmented, covering lipstick gives great definition to your lips, both as a fully covering shade, but also as a mere stain. Especially loved by women who do not like the feel of lipstick on their lips, all shades are "human colors," meaning that they're inspired by the colors that by nature already exist in the human body and are therefore suitable for all skintones.

*What it is formulated WITHOUT:*
- Parabens

*What else you need to know:*
This product is unscented and unflavored.


So all colors are suitable for all skintones?  my arse!! lol.  I imagine that GB is going to email me back with that dribble about my color.  Did anyone see that nude pink or coral pink on the Sephora site?  Omg to-die-for!!  Did they send those shades to anyone?


----------



## Kittables (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, ladies!! I'm pleased to say that I got my Glossybox early this month. I just didn't care too much for what was in the box. Okay, do I adored the lipstick. The color looks so flattering on me! I'd post pix, but I'm doing all this from my phone. It's kind of annoying because it keeps stalling as I type. Anyway, I tend to love getting nail polishes. This one doesn't look like it would suit me. I have it in brown. Does anyone wanna go tradesies with me? It's never been swatched. I actually cancelled a few days ago. They now allow you to do that right from the site. Although I love the pink, little boxes, I'm just not a fan of their prices. Anyway, if anyone wants to trade their polish, please pm me! I'd like the green color.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2012)

Oof, I just remembered something about pale skin and brown/toffee lips: This is *totally* early '90s.  Brenda Walsh, anyone?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 25, 2012)

The fact that I am a super pale natural (currently growing back out) strawberry blonde tells me that I am guaranteed to get one of the browns. Hoorah!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oof, I just remembered something about pale skin and brown/toffee lips: This is *totally* early '90s.  Brenda Walsh, anyone?


Bwahaha I had a couple of toffee colors long ago. I am quite certain I have purged them but I do have some nice light shimmery browns... more light tan that I still wear. Sort of summery browns.


----------



## Kittables (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fact that I am a super pale natural (currently growing back out) strawberry blonde tells me that I am guaranteed to get one of the browns. Hoorah!


           I know what you mean! Judging from your profile pic, you seem to be as light as I am. lol. My hair is deep, dark brown-- almost black. Even so, I actually look great with orange shades. So... why do I keep receiving browns? They look hideous on me!

          There's still a chance you might receive a lipstick suitable for your complexion. I got L301. Do they even have proper shade names? lol. That's an orangish shade and I think it looks very flattering on me. It's actually the best lipstick color I've received in all my subs. I just don't like the applicator. I didn't really like anything else in the box. Ah, well. 

           So, this'll be my last glossybox. I'm keeping everything in this box unopened for the purpose of trading, just in case I see something I might like in future boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still would love that green nail polish. *whimpers*


----------



## Kittables (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oof, I just remembered something about pale skin and brown/toffee lips: This is *totally* early '90s.  Brenda Walsh, anyone?


            This post made me LOL!!! Yes, of course! I used to watch that show all the time when I was younger! I could never have pulled off that look. lol. Not at that age, at least. Beauty fads come and go. I'm actually happy that one didn't last.  Or DID it? Idk. I've always been off in my own world when it came to makeup and fashion. I pretty much wear what I want.


----------



## arendish (Aug 25, 2012)

They delivered my box to the wrong house. Awesome. I'll officially never get it now.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 25, 2012)

> They delivered my box to the wrong house. Awesome. I'll officially never get it now.


 The delivery person delivered my Eco-emi and cravebox to the wrong apartment today. I feel your pain.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 25, 2012)

Where is the box coming from again? I received my tracking info 3 days ago, no update yet.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is the box coming from again? I received my tracking info 3 days ago, no update yet.


 Their fulfillment center is in Kearny, New Jersey. At least, that's where all of my boxes have started out.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their fulfillment center is in Kearny, New Jersey. At least, that's where all of my boxes have started out.


Thank you! I should stop thinking about it but looking at how amazing this box is this month makes me anxious!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! I should stop thinking about it but looking at how amazing this box is this month makes me anxious!


 That's okay, it seems like Socal will receive it by 30-31st. (I'm in San Diego) and usually get it on time or a couple days early. Excited too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I was highly anticipating Glossybox this month (Talk about best box ever, right?) . .. WRONG!  I just knew I would receive shades that wouldn't work for me.  What is the point of having a profile, if they aren't going to at least match you up with a shade that would do you some justice?  I received the Ellis Faas Milky Lips in 209 - Toffee Beige . . .Ughh . .. I'm a super pale, red head (dyed red - btw).  I was looking at the sticker color and for some odd reason it seemed more peach/neutral to me, so I tried it on (kind of a stupid move bc I could have traded), and it literally looks like a combination of rust / orange oompa loompa lips!  Extremely unflattering!  I'm so disappointed because I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the formula of this -- it's super moisturizing and not heavy at all.  So I was basically in rage mode, and sent glossybox a nasty e-mail . .. I mean, it wasn't that nasty, it was kind of like a give me new color of lip gloss now or FEEL MY WRATH. lol.  I highly doubt they'll send me out another one, but just thought I'd send them my feedback of being a pale redhead who is getting a BROWN based color, doesn't really fit in with their "customized box" type thing.  I asked them in what world that would flatter a super pale redhead.  And onto the Illamsqua nail polish which I guess isn't that unflattering, it's a peach color (Purity)...but I don't really wear colors like this.  I have more of a goth / in-your-face type style so I usually opt for dark / unconventional nail polish colors.  I would love to trade for a red nail polish (please please please!!) . lol.
> 
> ...


 This is the second month in a row they done this to me.  I'm super-pale, naturally light copper brown but dyed dark henna red.  Last month they sent the chocolate cherry (brown, basically) Senna lipgloss, and this month I got L107, chocolate caramel.  I sent an email.  Last month my email was basically what you said "do you even attempt to match things up with profiles??" and this month confirmed that the answer is probably just no.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gifAnd onto the Illamsqua nail polish which I guess isn't that unflattering, it's a peach color (Purity)...but I don't really wear colors like this.  I have more of a goth / in-your-face type style so I usually opt for dark / unconventional nail polish colors.  I would love to trade for a red nail polish (please please please!!) . lol.


 I'm DYING for the peach. I hope I get that one &gt;___&lt;!!



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Annoyed because I wrote to them about that last month - I am now 100% convinced they take no account of profiles when sending products out, because there's no way that someone listed as a pale redhead would get that shade.  Really pissed because that would be the best part of the box!


 I agree. It does not appear that they take the beauty profiles into consideration at all... But then again, they also give shitty responses when people post on their Facebook page. It's always the same message...do they even read the posts?! Same with e-mails! Ugh! It's like they have an automatic response machine...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm new to Glossyboxes and this forum, (but I've been reading up for a while!). I got my Glossyboxes today.... and they were totally drenched from the rain... D:

The products were okay though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a voucher for the refinery29 thing, so I used it on a different email, because I figured, "Hey, why not get two boxes? I can trade away stuff I don't want" lol.

BUT they sent me an August box in error, (since I was subscribed to get get the Sept/Oct/Nov boxes..... so basically I got two boxes today! Yay me!
 

I got Purity and Taint from llama squama (lollll) and L102 (plum wine color) and L305 (rusty orange color) from Ellis Faas.

 
Totally exciteedddddd


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know this has been said a thousand times, but IMO not one beauty company uses our profiles to fill our boxes. They are strictly for demographic purposes to pick what goes into the boxes. Like 58% of users have colored hair so we'll offer products for colored hair, 100% of people want makeup, etc... I think anyone getting anything remotely perfect for them is just a lucky coincidence. I believe it's been said that GB USA has less than 10 people on staff. I can't remember the exact number. There's no way they or even a computer program are digging through lipstick colors matching it to profiles. It's just not happening. Try not to get upset an find someone to trade with. I've seen on here a lot of people not want the green polish, some want the green polish. Make a trade and get exactly what you want.
 

With that said, I'm pissed because my GB is sitting at the post office in my town and tomorrow is Sunday. I'm in the hurricane path so it will likely not get delivered Monday either. I want it now!!!!!!


----------



## arendish (Aug 26, 2012)

So, question for you ladies. What do I do when the post office has delivered my box to who knows where? It says it was delivered on my tracking but was not in my mailbox. Should I call the post office? Should I call Glossybox? I am super bummed out. I double checked and all of the shipping information was correct.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, question for you ladies. What do I do when the post office has delivered my box to who knows where? It says it was delivered on my tracking but was not in my mailbox. Should I call the post office? Should I call Glossybox? I am super bummed out. I double checked and all of the shipping information was correct.


Call the Post Office first to file a complaint about the error and see if it is still retrievable. Call Glossybox next and inform them of the mixup and the fact that you tried to retrieve it already.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone READ the Glossymag yet???? It's full of so many typos... you'd think someone would read it over one last time to make sure you spelled "Haare" right.... (pg 22)... or "Red does indeed to with red," (pg 19) and I think the interview had some typos too lol.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone READ the Glossymag yet???? It's full of so many typos... you'd think someone would read it over one last time to make sure you spelled "Haare" right.... (pg 22)... or "Red does indeed to with red," (pg 19) and I think the interview had some typos too lol.


 "Make-up und Haare" is German and literally means "Make-up and Hair" - their translater screwed up, as it seems. Hey Glossybox, want to hire me? I'm fluent in English and German, and am very detail-oriented. LOL!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Call the Post Office first to file a complaint about the error and see if it is still retrievable. Call Glossybox next and inform them of the mixup and the fact that you tried to retrieve it already.


 It won't be. I've had this problem in the past and USPS is no help in cases like this. Contact Glossybox directly and say USPS messed up. If they need you to, file a complaint but I swear, it won't do a thing. 

USPS is a nightmare with these things. The only thing you can hope for is that they didn't deliver it and it will arrive on Monday. Had THAT happen before too.

I also had a case of "we didn't deliver it, said we did, we KNOW we didn't though, but we won't tell you and are sending the package back to where it came from instead". NIGHTMARE, I TELL YOU.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Make-up und Haare" is German and literally means "Make-up and Hair" - their translater screwed up, as it seems. Hey Glossybox, want to hire me? I'm fluent in English and German, and am very detail-oriented. LOL!


I want a job too!! I feel like this mag was just quickly thrown together. I love all the stuff I got, but the mag and the contents as a whole kind of confuses me...

Is it too early to be thinking about September? lollll


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Ladies-

If you signed up for the Refinery 29 boxes and got an August box make sure to call to tell them that you were supposed to get Sept-Oct-Nov.  They won't make you send August back, but they should extend the subscription through the November box.  They told me I had to sign up through the link in my Refinery 29 confirmation email and that was the only way to ensure I got the Sept-Oct-Nov boxes.  You don't want to risk not getting the November box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got my box! My polish is in glory which is a silver and I think it is very pretty, so excited about that. My lipgloss is L302, "sheer dark brown" and that is not something I will use. If anyone wants to trade for pretty much any other color let me know, otherwise I'll give it a coworker probably. 

I just realized how much I missed glossybox while it was canceled! Opening it up feels so much more luxurious than birchbox. I'm very happy with it, and glad I resubscribed.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 26, 2012)

I just tried the Ellis Faas L109.  It's very creamy and feels moisturizing (although i did put it on over a lip balm).  It totally beiged out my lips, but then I tried some cool-toned bright red lipstick I had (and could never carry off) over it.  It really warmed up the red into something very wearable for me.  I think I'll be able to use this to warm up a lot of my lippies for the fall. So what I thought might be a pass should work out well!  Yay!

And I clicked about 100 times before anything came out too.


----------



## FireNRice (Aug 26, 2012)

I got my glossybox yesterday! Definetly like this one a lot more compared to July's box. I got the Illamasqua in purity which I like, and the Ellis Faas in L301. I think that's the glazed lips in sheer blood red. I'm not a huge lip product person so this one scares me a little, but the packing is so cool I may have to try using it anyways! Any tips on how to tone down bright lip colors and make them more wearable for someone who isn't used to lip products? Also, a quick note about one of the products in the refinery29 curated box: the Missha BB cream is a Korean product meaning its targeted toward Asian skintones. I'm Asian and purchased it in their shade no. 23 (their 2nd darkest shade at the time I purchased. I don't know if they've expanded their colors any more) in the beginning of spring. I had to stop using it when I got even the slightest tan bacauze it was too light for me. It actually has a slight gray tint that supposedly oxidizes as you wear it. If anyone is interested, I can try to do some swatches later.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my glossybox yesterday! Definetly like this one a lot more compared to July's box.
> 
> I got the Illamasqua in purity which I like, and the Ellis Faas in L301. I think that's the glazed lips in sheer blood red. I'm not a huge lip product person so this one scares me a little, but the packing is so cool I may have to try using it anyways! Any tips on how to tone down bright lip colors and make them more wearable for someone who isn't used to lip products?
> ...


 From what I've read, a lot of the original Asian BB creams are greyish or pearl-ish at first. Personally, any product that promises all those benefits in one makes me a little wary, but if I got it a sample box, I guess I would at least try it!


----------



## JessP (Aug 26, 2012)

> From what I've read, a lot of the original Asian BB creams are greyish or pearl-ish at first. Personally, any product that promises all those benefits in one makes me a little wary, but if I got it a sample box, I guess I would at least try it!


 The Boscia BB cream I received in last month's Birchbox is my new favorite face product. It also starts out with a slight grayish tint and then matches my medium/olive skin flawlessly. I'll definitely be purchasing the full-size (if only it would come back in stock on Birchbox.com so I can use my points). I'm interested to see how the Missha BB cream compares and am excited to give it a try!


----------



## Foureaves (Aug 26, 2012)

Shipped on 8/16 - Est. Delivery Date 8/30.  This is the last straw for me. Peace Out GlossyBox.   




  All this waiting and drama just brings the worth down, it in no way builds anticipation or excitement for me. Maybe I'm sub box'd out also. I still have Birchbox, MyGlam, and BeautyArmy. BB and MG have been worth while, and BA let's you skip if you're not feelin the samples.  So I'll keep those.  Sorry, Just venting here, GB is not for me at this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm liking the things in this box, but, I agree about the shipping...seriously, 15 days to go from NJ to IN?? We pay $21 a month for this sub, you'd think they could do better.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 26, 2012)

The timing for the July box was perfect. It felt like most of us got boxes by mid-month. Hopefully GB takes this into consideration, and maybe ship sooner. I'm not expecting my box until nxt Thurs/Fri, but it seems like most of us girls aren't pleased that they come on the last day of the month. Then it's September.

I'm still excited though.

I wonder how much the quality of products would be compromised if they decided to go with FedEx. I felt that the Cravebox's Summer Beauty box ($12) came very quickly compared to the current GB (maybe it's because it's CO too). It could also be because nail polish was in this box, so ground is much slower than usual. I'm not sure what secondary company they used, but in the end it's still USPS.


----------



## JessP (Aug 26, 2012)

> The timing for the July box was perfect. It felt like most of us got boxes by mid-month. Hopefully GB takes this into consideration, and maybe ship sooner. I'm not expecting my box until nxt Thurs/Fri, but it seems like most of us girls aren't pleased that they come on the last day of the month. Then it's September. I'm still excited though. I wonder how much the quality of products would be compromised if they decided to go with FedEx. I felt that the Cravebox's Summer Beauty box ($12) came very quickly compared to the current GB (maybe it's because it's CO too). It could also be because nail polish was in this box, so ground is much slower than usual. I'm not sure what secondary company they used, but in the end it's still USPS.


 I agree - July shipping was great. In fact, my box was delivered the same day I received my shipping notification email! I do know that shipping nail polish requires ground-only transportation so maybe that's why this month is slower. We're both in SD so hopefully our boxes arrive soon (my shipping info hasn't updated in Newgistics or USPS so I guess it will be a surprise lol).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> From what I've read, a lot of the original Asian BB creams are greyish or pearl-ish at first. Personally, any product that promises all those benefits in one makes me a little wary, but if I got it a sample box, I guess I would at least try it!





> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Boscia BB cream I received in last month's Birchbox is my new favorite face product. It also starts out with a slight grayish tint and then matches my medium/olive skin flawlessly. I'll definitely be purchasing the full-size (if only it would come back in stock on Birchbox.com so I can use my points).
> 
> I'm interested to see how the Missha BB cream compares and am excited to give it a try!


 They usually are greyish and oxidize after application..Most shades run fairly light, but you can google swatches and some of their sites offer a few shade varieties. I second the Boscia BB cream! I was able to wear that on days I didn't want to do bronzer and the color matched pretty well to my skin, which is a light/medium..more medium from summer weather. As soon as I got some sun, the Dr. Jart's sample I got wasn't cutting it.


----------



## FireNRice (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Ellis Faas in L207?


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 26, 2012)

Random question : those of you who bought the refinery29 deal - did you get a double order confirmation?  I know a couple of you did, and a few of you got an August box in error. I'm just wondering if one is related to the other (trust me, I'm not holding my breath.) I got the double confirmation and _distinctly_ remember it saying that it would be shipping out August 24-28th both on the original Refinery29 copy (it says nothing about shipping there now,) and the checkout page.

I've got nothing in the account showing any shipping info, but who's to say I won't get a random glossybox (again, I'm not holding my breath.) I'm really just curious.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree - July shipping was great. In fact, my box was delivered the same day I received my shipping notification email! I do know that shipping nail polish requires ground-only transportation so maybe that's why this month is slower. We're both in SD so hopefully our boxes arrive soon (my shipping info hasn't updated in Newgistics or USPS so I guess it will be a surprise lol).


 Oh yeah, the July one basically came the day of!

Mine has updated to say that it's in Sparks, NV. So I think it'll be here a couple days early.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Think it just needs to go through one more transit stop.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question : those of you who bought the refinery29 deal - did you get a double order confirmation?  I know a couple of you did, and a few of you got an August box in error. I'm just wondering if one is related to the other (trust me, I'm not holding my breath.) I got the double confirmation and _distinctly_ remember it saying that it would be shipping out August 24-28th both on the original Refinery29 copy (it says nothing about shipping there now,) and the checkout page.
> 
> I've got nothing in the account showing any shipping info, but who's to say I won't get a random glossybox (again, I'm not holding my breath.) I'm really just curious.


 lol, somehow I wish I ordered so there's a chance that error be in my favor. I might justify paying a R29 sub, and if I can't get the current sub extended.. then I'll consider a giveaway when I finally have my blog up. That BB cream is really tempting, if it's targeted for light skin Asians.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 27, 2012)

Regarding Shipping:

I know everyone is frustrated that their box isn't moving, but at the place where I work we send things out and get quite a bit of remote orders so I think I know why it's taking so long to ship out.

Usually when a customer orders something online, it gets sent to the store or warehouse that has it, then the stockroom associate has to print out the info, gather the items or checks the inventory log, hit reserve, and an automated email gets sent to the customer. Once we finish packaging up the item we go on the computer, create a label, then enter the tracking number and it gets sent to the customer.

I think our orders sit in Kearny for a while because they created the order, but haven't processed it. Once they create the boxes than they slap a tracking number/label on it. Then every few days the shipping company sends them to USPS.

This is just my theory based on my job lollll

I think once GB gets more settled and hire more people they'll slowly straighten it out and start devising a system of different boxes to send out too.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine always sits in Indiana or somewhere in California for days. I am just used to it now. I stopped expecting fast from them lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 27, 2012)

Shipping takes so long because of how newgistics ships. They wait for a full truck to head in the same direction before they ship it off. A truck could fill in a day, or it could be 3 days. This was my guess a few months ago and someone spoke with them and confirmed it.


----------



## arendish (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine was found! The nail polish I got was Glory (would have rather had Purity or Taint. Maybe I'll try to trade) and I got the Ellis Faas in L102 (Deep Plum Wine, gorgeous!).

Edit: Just tried Glory, it's actually got a really nice gunmetal silver tint to it. Love it.


----------



## Vsavanh (Aug 27, 2012)

I am really sad that this deal is only for the US Glossy Box! Does anyone know if I can use the code on the Canadian Glossy Box&gt;


----------



## xiehan (Aug 27, 2012)

Dangit! So my Glossybox came on Saturday while I was out and because of how NYC apartment buildings work and our tiny mailboxes, the mailman couldn't leave it and I have to go to the post office to pick it up. It's not normally a big problem, I'm used to it and I work from home so it's no problem to make the 10-minute walk around lunchtime or so. It was hard to have to wait until Monday but I have to say, it's one of the things that compelled me to even get out of bed this morning. (Bad case of the Mondays + didn't sleep well + that time of the month, you know how it goes.)

...Except now it's pouring rain. I wouldn't mind a little sprinkle, I have an umbrella and I'm not a princess about stuff like that, but it's pouring BUCKETS.

GRRR. I wanna know which colors Ellis Faas and Illamasqua I got!


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 27, 2012)

> Mine was found! The nail polish I got was Glory (would have rather had Purity or Taint. Maybe I'll try to trade) and I got the Ellis Faas in L102 (Deep Plum Wine, gorgeous!). Edit: Just tried Glory, it's actually got a really nice gunmetal silver tint to it. Love it.


 How did you get? Was it just never delivered?


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question : those of you who bought the refinery29 deal - did you get a double order confirmation?  I know a couple of you did, and a few of you got an August box in error. I'm just wondering if one is related to the other (trust me, I'm not holding my breath.) I got the double confirmation and _distinctly_ remember it saying that it would be shipping out August 24-28th both on the original Refinery29 copy (it says nothing about shipping there now,) and the checkout page.
> 
> I've got nothing in the account showing any shipping info, but who's to say I won't get a random glossybox (again, I'm not holding my breath.) I'm really just curious.


 I didn't order the refinery29 deal, but I used a $10 off 3 month subscription coupon code earlier this month and received 2 confirmations for my order. One of them said $50 and the other said $0. I only received one Glossybox, so I'm just assuming it's something that happens when you use coupons or special deals.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping takes so long because of how newgistics ships. They wait for a full truck to head in the same direction before they ship it off. A truck could fill in a day, or it could be 3 days. This was my guess a few months ago and someone spoke with them and confirmed it.


 I just think that, for what we pay for GB, they could use a more efficient shipping method. I'm not saying we should expect overnight delivery or anything...but 2 weeks to travel about 9 hours is insane.


----------



## arendish (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you get? Was it just never delivered?


 It apparently was there all along. We have 16 small mailboxes with keys for our mail and two large boxes with keys for packages. When they deliver a package to the big mailboxes, they're supposed to take the key and lock the big box and put the key it in our smaller box. The mailman never locked the big box and put the key in my mailbox, so it was just sitting locked in there all weekend. Awesome.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 27, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm not too impressed with the Illamasqua nail polish. I guess I got my hopes up that it would be something spectacular because of the price, but it went on thin and streaky and dried to this kind of sticky/rubbery finish. Did anyone else have any problems? I got the green color and it's super vibrant in the bottle, but pretty dull and cheap looking once applied. It also flaked really easily.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 27, 2012)

So it finally stopped raining and I got to walk to the post office.

I got the Illamasqua nail polish in Purity (peach) and the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L309 - Clear Gloss. Not bad but not great. At least neither are poop brown like I feared, but still, neither of these are colors I would ever wear.

Unfortunately the make-up items were also the only items in the box I was interested in, so I'm putting everything in the box up for trade. *I would really like to trade the Ellis Faas for pretty much any other non-brown/nude color*, and I don't mind if it's been swatched. As for the Illamasqua, I wasn't in love with any of the colors they seem to have included in the boxes, so I'm open to trading it for something else. I might be okay with another Illamasqua as long as it's not Taint or Load. Trade list is in my signature.

Also, I've decided to cancel Glossybox. I gave it 3 months and I was still on the fence about it, until last night when I was talking to a friend and she asked me if it was worth it. I told her that if you're not interested in skincare, it really isn't, because their cosmetic colors seem to be the brands' least popular colors, and it's very unlikely that you'll wind up with a color you'll wear. If it were $10/month like Birchbox, it might still be a risk worth taking, but for $22.68/month (and no Birchbox-style rewards system) I feel like I might as well just save my money and buy make-up in colors I'll wear.


----------



## plutorayz (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't order the refinery29 deal, but I used a $10 off 3 month subscription coupon code earlier this month and received 2 confirmations for my order. One of them said $50 and the other said $0. I only received one Glossybox, so I'm just assuming it's something that happens when you use coupons or special deals.


 My thing is I got two notifications, with two different order numbers. The thing that makes me most confused I guess is that one of those orders says August, while the other doesn't, so it's like wtf is going on here? I totally understand that it's really just the *same* order, and their system is odd and should really be doing that internally and only sending out one notice, but like I said the fact that August is even mentioned in there, is just weird and it's throwing me off.  (  I included the order details below so everyone can see what I mean.) 

This coupled with the fact that the Refinery29 deal had its own issues, the fact that its supposed to be September, October, November, as well as the original ship date as Aug 24-28th, and some people who bought that deal have received a box for August - it all just has me super confused.

Order 1: 

ITEMS ORDERED Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $60.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (######) -$60.00
Tax $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$0.00*
SPECIAL EDITION: REFINERY 29 SUBSCRIPTION Beauty_R29_FX3D_M_PP $60.00
Ordered: *1*
$60.00
BACK TO MY ORDERS
Order 2:  

ITEMS ORDERED Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $60.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Tax $0.00
*Grand Total*
*$0.00*
SPECIAL EDITION: REFINERY 29 SUBSCRIPTION Months August beauty_r29_2012_M9 $60.00
Ordered: *1*
$60.00


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got my box!!! I'm in love! This is the best sub box I've EVER gotten. I got the Illamasqua in Taint, which is going to be a fabulous color for the fall and the Ellis Faas in 301 which is a glossy red. I could not be more pleased. Everything in this box will be used. Love it, love it, love it!!!!


----------



## JessP (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!!! I'm in love! This is the best sub box I've EVER gotten. I got the Illamasqua in Taint, which is going to be a fabulous color for the fall and the Ellis Faas in 301 which is a glossy red. I could not be more pleased. Everything in this box will be used. Love it, love it, love it!!!!


 Post a pic! I'd love to see the colors of both if you get a second!


----------



## Stemarber (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't like my lip or nail polish color so yesterday I went to Sephora and got $53 (with NYC tax) worth of store credit. Ended up getting things I actually wanted/needed. Any girls out there who are unhappy with their colors, I suggest should do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Aug 27, 2012)

I think it's worth noting that aside from the two big full sized products, the other things in the box are great.  I tore into my box, plucked the two big items out and assessed my colors leaving everything behind until later.  After further examination, I was pleased to discover the neglected items are pretty awesome.  The serum is lovely (I love that brand anyway), the primer/hydrater is interesting, and the oil is probably the least interesting (simply due to a lot of that type of sample going around), but still worth using/traveling with/having on hand.  Every single sample was what I would describe as deluxe size and contained quite a lot of uses.  When I stop and compare what I was getting in BirchBox, this GB was way better than my best two BBs combined.  Granted, I got some great deals on purchases with BB, but I found an old, barely touched BB and was reminded at the miniscule sizes of the samples they were sending out. I also felt like I was always getting the lowest valued boxes.

The thing is, I'm not sure how they can keep up the roll they're starting on, but I'm willing to stick around and enjoy it a little bit longer.

I can also say that I've gotten fairly lucky with the colors sent out to me too which seems to be the primary complaint, but I wonder how they are expected to be able to personalize that from such vague questions.  The time involved to get the profiles right as well as taking the time to sort the boxes to cater to each person would not be cost effective at their scale.  Perhaps in the future these things can happen, but it would still be difficult to match everyone based on the samples they are given.   Even if they managed to match somewhat based on skin coloring, there will still be people who won't be pleased and would want something else.  Even taking style choices into account, it's not all that easy to predict personal taste.  Even though they are pricier than other subscription boxes, I can't fault them for the seemingly random color distribution.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the Illamasqua nail polish in Purity (peach) and the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L309 - Clear Gloss. Not bad but not great. At least neither are poop brown like I feared, but still, neither of these are colors I would ever wear.


 GASP! I would DIE for that combination for the Illamasqua and Ellis Faas. I'm praying for clear or pink-red tones and Purity for the Illamasqua. Unfortunately, I live in California so I won't be receiving my box until another forever. All this hoping makes me feel like I'm just setting myself up for HUGE disappointment when my box comes...

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I didn't like my lip or nail polish color so yesterday I went to Sephora and got $53 (with NYC tax) worth of store credit. Ended up getting things I actually wanted/needed. Any girls out there who are unhappy with their colors, I suggest should do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I didn't know you could do this...I will definitely keep this in mind


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like my lip or nail polish color so yesterday I went to Sephora and got $53 (with NYC tax) worth of store credit. Ended up getting things I actually wanted/needed. Any girls out there who are unhappy with their colors, I suggest should do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Did you "return" the items Glossybox sent?


----------



## Stemarber (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you "return" the items Glossybox sent?


Yep. I told them that my bf had gotten me products I would not use and the lady exchanged it for me. Ellis Faas is only available in 2 (or 3?) Sephora locations in NYC and the one I went to was not one of them, but since Sephora carries the brand I was able to exchange it for $.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. I told them that my bf had gotten me products I would not use and the lady exchanged it for me. Ellis Faas is only available in 2 (or 3?) Sephora locations in NYC and the one I went to was not one of them, but since Sephora carries the brand I was able to exchange it for $.


 I would never ever do that from my own moral/ethical standpoint, but it is possible if you don't like your colors.


----------



## xiehan (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. I told them that my bf had gotten me products I would not use and the lady exchanged it for me. Ellis Faas is only available in 2 (or 3?) Sephora locations in NYC and the one I went to was not one of them, but since Sephora carries the brand I was able to exchange it for $.


 Oh, that's genius. I might actually do that instead of trading. Hmmm. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, I got two different order numbers too. I secretly wished I would be getting two boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My thing is I got two notifications, with two different order numbers. The thing that makes me most confused I guess is that one of those orders says August, while the other doesn't, so it's like wtf is going on here? I totally understand that it's really just the *same* order, and their system is odd and should really be doing that internally and only sending out one notice, but like I said the fact that August is even mentioned in there, is just weird and it's throwing me off.  (  I included the order details below so everyone can see what I mean.)


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Post a pic! I'd love to see the colors of both if you get a second!


I'll try to use the spoiler. Here's the polish.

Sorry the lighting is horrible in my bathroom!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can also say that I've gotten fairly lucky with the colors sent out to me too which seems to be the primary complaint, but I wonder how they are expected to be able to personalize that from such vague questions.  The time involved to get the profiles right as well as taking the time to sort the boxes to cater to each person would not be cost effective at their scale.  Perhaps in the future these things can happen, but it would still be difficult to match everyone based on the samples they are given.   Even if they managed to match somewhat based on skin coloring, there will still be people who won't be pleased and would want something else.  Even taking style choices into account, it's not all that easy to predict personal taste.  Even though they are pricier than other subscription boxes, I can't fault them for the seemingly random color distribution.


 
You're right, but that's something they could consider when selecting products to send out...sending out fairly universal colors like pinks, nudes, and red tones when ti comes to lip products rather than crazy browns and toffees and oranges.

And while complete customization would just be impossible, they COULD theoretically use a program and sort products and profiles into a couple of categories (i.e.: dark skinned girls and lip shades that are suitable, pale skinned girls and shades that are suitable, etc). Of course, it is faster and easier to just randomize it, and I get that.

I don't have my box yet, so I have no idea what I'm getting...hoping something that will work with my pale skin..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am willing to try whatever I get even if it seems like it'll look ridiculous, though.


----------



## JessP (Aug 27, 2012)

> I'll try to use the spoiler. Here's the polish. Sorry the lighting is horrible in my bathroom!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 



So pretty! Both shades are great! Goodness my box needs to get here already lol.


----------



## mishtastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I was bummed that I got lip color 209, until I tried it. Looks like a great glossy nude color (but not too glossy like a clear gloss). I'm super happy since I don't have this shade.

I also go the polish in Glory, which is amazing chip proof... and I only needed one coat. Ladies who got the other colors: Do you only need one coat for application as well? I'm thinking of buying more of this polish in that case!


----------



## Jeka19 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I have the nail polish in radium &amp; milky lips in color L204 up for trade


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like my lip or nail polish color so yesterday I went to Sephora and got $53 (with NYC tax) worth of store credit. Ended up getting things I actually wanted/needed. Any girls out there who are unhappy with their colors, I suggest should do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would never do this as well, such a bad suggestion on ethical grounds. I use to work at Sephora during my college days, and things like this in the long run screw with profits, jobs, and inventory. I remember times fearing for my job/paying for school when we weren't hitting the profit margin that was needed to stay open/please corporate.

I actually contacted glossybox today, about getting a different color (ellis faas) because its the same color as my skin tone, and CS said they would send me a different color.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like my lip or nail polish color so yesterday I went to Sephora and got $53 (with NYC tax) worth of store credit. Ended up getting things I actually wanted/needed. Any girls out there who are unhappy with their colors, I suggest should do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. I told them that my bf had gotten me products I would not use and the lady exchanged it for me. Ellis Faas is only available in 2 (or 3?) Sephora locations in NYC and the one I went to was not one of them, but since Sephora carries the brand I was able to exchange it for $.


 I feel this is unethical. When you purchase a box membership it is always a gamble. We all get stuff we like and dislike. If I don't like something I pass it to a friend or family member who does. Not to mention you can trade with all of the people on here for other items you may enjoy. Taking it somewhere else under false pretenses sticks it to that other company because they are the one taking the loss. Just my two cents...


----------



## Stemarber (Aug 27, 2012)

I see your point. Prior to this I asked a friend who works at Sephora if she's noticed that trend (people returning samples for store credit or exchanging colors) and whether or not it was acceptable. She said her branch and most other ones in Manhattan (where I exchanged it) accept such items given the volume of sales and demand for the products in question. I understand, though, that that is not the case for all stores. I was neither trying to scam them nor did I have malicious intentions, but I appreciate your opinions and points of view. I was just making a suggestion to those stuck with products they did not like.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 27, 2012)

My box is FINALLY in Indiana. That means maybe 3 more days and it will get to me in Ohio. I don't understand sending it from New Jersey THROUGH Ohio to Indiana. rawr.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like my lip or nail polish color so yesterday I went to Sephora and got $53 (with NYC tax) worth of store credit. Ended up getting things I actually wanted/needed. Any girls out there who are unhappy with their colors, I suggest should do the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I find this super shady. I understand that you possibly weren't trying to be that way. However, this is dishonest and morally wrong. If you had to lie about it in order to exchange it, then you know its wrong. I'm not trying to scold you or embarass you but I definitely DO NOT suggest others do this.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find this super shady. I understand that you possibly weren't trying to be that way. However, this is dishonest and morally wrong. If you had to lie about it in order to exchange it, then you know its wrong. I'm not trying to scold you or embarass you but I definitely DO NOT suggest others do this.


 Not only that, it gives companies less of an incentive to send full-size products for sampling. There's a reason why they try to discourage you from reselling products.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I work in loss prevention for a cosmetics/beauty product company larger than Sephora. We flag returns like this.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work in loss prevention for a cosmetics/beauty product company larger than Sephora. We flag returns like this.


 
Although I get the idea of what you're saying, I'm just curious to understand more of what you mean by flagging.  Flag the information of the person on the return in case they do it multiple times?


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Although I get the idea of what you're saying, I'm just curious to understand more of what you mean by flagging.  Flag the information of the person on the return in case they do it multiple times?


 Yeah I think that's what she means here. In some retail stores, they ask for your ID if you return without a receipt. It's to take down what you return, how often you return, and whether to "flag"/ prevent you from returning. Basically suspicious activity, particularly when one returns high valued items.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 27, 2012)

I love reading what everyone else received. I'm not usually one to post but have recently discovered this website and I'm loving this month's Glossybox. I actually like the colors I received in both the nail &amp; lip colors although I really did want to try the Illamasqua Load nail polish color.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone been able to do their surveys for August yet?  It just says "Currently there are no surveys available."


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2012)

So jealous of all of you with your boxes!  Mine is having a good old time in Kearney, NJ.  I am leaving for vacation and won't be back until 9/7 so I have quite a while to wait!  I'm excited to see my colors though!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous of all of you with your boxes!  Mine is having a good old time in Kearney, NJ.  I am leaving for vacation and won't be back until 9/7 so I have quite a while to wait!  I'm excited to see my colors though!


 And I'm jealous that you're going on vacation til 9/7--NICE!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think it's legal..definitely not ethical IMO. I recall 2 Macy's employees in WA doing something similar, but on a large scale. They were charged, fined and jailed for returning merchandise that was never purchased at Macy's. I believe they ended up stealing thousands of dollars in money and merchandise from purchases made through "exchanges/returns." I think people need to consider gifting, swapping or donating unwanted products.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah we decided 10 years of marriage was a reason to celebrate....



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And I'm jealous that you're going on vacation til 9/7--NICE!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think people need to consider gifting, swapping or donating unwanted products.


 The Makeup Talk trade section is loaded with goodies and is a wonderful option to try out new stuff.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah we decided 10 years of marriage was a reason to celebrate....


 It is! Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks!

I agree about the trade thread.  I was sooo opposed to it "I already pay for the boxes why should I pay to mail it to someone else?"  Then I realized I get rid of stuff I don't want to someone who wants it and is excited for it and I get something I really want in return!  Plus getting the packages between subscriptions is nice too!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Makeup Talk trade section is loaded with goodies and is a wonderful option to try out new stuff.
> ...


  
Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I think people need to consider gifting, swapping or donating unwanted products.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah we decided 10 years of marriage was a reason to celebrate....


----------



## Hootiehoo (Aug 27, 2012)

There is hope!  My package left KY last night around midnight and is in the usps system now.  Once this happens, it  goes to the local office in Dayton, and I will get it 1-2 days after it left KY.  I should get mine tmrw morning.  Where in Ohio are you?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess I should count my blessings. I live near Columbus, Ohio and got my box Friday! I'm glad to be an early Ohio recover instead of a late one this round.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Aug 27, 2012)

Ive never gotten a box in the same month that I ordered/ paid for it.  I'm SO happy to be getting it any time this week.  And what a great box to be waiting for!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Aug 27, 2012)

2nd month in a row that i haven't gotten a shipping notice but my box arrived over the weekend (i was out of town until this afternoon) on Saturday.  i received Radium and L107. i'm not sure what i want to do with those colors yet - keep, trade, or give away.  they were not my first choices, but i feel like i could/should at least try them once.  maybe.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 28, 2012)

Ethics often seem to be in short supply when it comes to beauty products...It's almost as if we are making ourselves ugly on the inside by over-focusing on the outside (I've stated previously some of the unethical behaviors that I see touted here a lot, so I won't belabor the point).


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 28, 2012)

it arrived at my post office


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would never do this as well, such a bad suggestion on ethical grounds. I use to work at Sephora during my college days, and things like this in the long run screw with profits, jobs, and inventory. I remember times fearing for my job/paying for school when we weren't hitting the profit margin that was needed to stay open/please corporate.
> 
> I actually contacted glossybox today, about getting a different color (ellis faas) because its the same color as my skin tone, and CS said they would send me a different color.


 Glossybox got back to you within a day? I find that hard to believe lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ethics often seem to be in short supply when it comes to beauty products...It's almost as if we are making ourselves ugly on the inside by over-focusing on the outside (I've stated previously some of the unethical behaviors that I see touted here a lot, so I won't belabor the point).


 Yup sometimes it seems people will do anything for a freebie. : It makes me sad.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glossybox CS told me nope, can't change the colors.  Also told me that they use the profiles to determine which products to send (LOL).  

Gotta love consistent customer service.


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox got back to you within a day? I find that hard to believe lol.


 I called them around lunch time, and I got a CS rep right away. They said I would receive my gloss in 5-8 days - I doubt I misheard her. I may have been *a bit *feisty on the phone - and the end result was being told a new one will be sent out to me.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ethics often seem to be in short supply when it comes to beauty products...It's almost as if we are making ourselves ugly on the inside by over-focusing on the outside (I've stated previously some of the unethical behaviors that I see touted here a lot, so I won't belabor the point).


 Wow, that'll preach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them around lunch time, and I got a CS rep right away. They said I would receive my gloss in 5-8 days - I doubt I misheard her. I may have been *a bit *feisty on the phone - and the end result was being told a new one will be sent out to me.


 Haha well whaddya know, I called the CS and they answered right away and helped me out. I guess calling is definitely a better route than emailing! Their CS rep was super, super nice too.


----------



## LadyEarth (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha well whaddya know, I called the CS and they answered right away and helped me out. I guess calling is definitely a better route than emailing! Their CS rep was super, super nice too.


 Agreed. I hate emailing CS. I prefer a live person who can go to higher ups if needed for larger issues. I also found calling before or right after lunch time works best than calling first thing in the morning. The reps seem more nicer and alert during these times as well.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 28, 2012)

So I had signed up for the r29 deal really fast without bothering to look up a promo code and didn't get the 10 bucks off... but then I emailed them and asked if they could apply it to an order that was already finished/fulfilled, and they just emailed back saying it was being credited back!

Yay! So I got 10$ off and an August box sent to me in error. Woot.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got my box and I have to say I like everything in it! I got the polish in Glory (a very pretty silver) and the Ellis Faas in L109 (medium brown lippie). I use silver polish all the time so I'm pretty pleased. While I don't wear brown lipstick all the time, fall is coming and I think I can make it work just fine with some nice neutrals. I am pretty excited to try the other 3 things as well. All in all a really great box for me this month.


----------



## Souly (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup sometimes it seems people will do anything for a freebie. : It makes me sad.


 Its just bad karma. I don't need any of that!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember when people would be flagged at Nordstrom they would come up as flagged and be unable to return at one store and then loss prevention would call the other 3 San Diego stores immediately to make sure they could not return there either. They would show up, we would take all their info and we would hold their ID while we called the store manager from the stock room. Then the store manager would inform them that they could not make the return and speak to them.


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 28, 2012)

How does one get flagged? What triggers a flag? I worked in customer service at a department store and we never flagged anyone for anything. Either you could or couldn't return it. If you had a receipt you were refunded the amount you paid, how you paid. With no receipt you got store credit for the current selling price. How does the store KNOW you didn't purchase it or get it as a gift? I'm not condoning returning items you didn't purchase just wondering?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How does one get flagged? What triggers a flag? I worked in customer service at a department store and we never flagged anyone for anything. Either you could or couldn't return it. If you had a receipt you were refunded the amount you paid, how you paid. With no receipt you got store credit for the current selling price. How does the store KNOW you didn't purchase it or get it as a gift? I'm not condoning returning items you didn't purchase just wondering?


 I think that it may happen more at higher end dept stores, but I suppose any store that requires you to show photo ID of some sort when doing returns/exchanges probably has some computerized system in place that tracks it. Even some place like Wal-Mart; they only let you do so many returns in a 30 day period. Lol, if they're keeping track, I'd imagine larger dept stores would be, as well.


----------



## theredwonder (Aug 28, 2012)

I got Radium and know I'll never wear it. I'd Love to trade for the Load color or the Brown (don't remember the name) if anyone is interested! PM ME!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2012)

AHHH I am getting so impatient to get my box! It's been in Indiana (where I live) just a couple of hours away for 5 days now...


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that it may happen more at higher end dept stores, but I suppose any store that requires you to show photo ID of some sort when doing returns/exchanges probably has some computerized system in place that tracks it. Even some place like Wal-Mart; they only let you do so many returns in a 30 day period. Lol, if they're keeping track, I'd imagine larger dept stores would be, as well.


I know Walmart has only so many returns in a time period. Found that out after I got tons of baby shower gift repeats an no gift receipts. Good times!

I guess you have to be a repeat offender for them to catch on. I wouldn't return a product from the boxes because I'm way too much of a scaredy cat. I'm sure I would get caught. Plus, some stores get different packaging and they might be able to tell. I know Target has some products in Target specific packaging.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know Walmart has only so many returns in a time period. Found that out after I got tons of baby shower gift repeats an no gift receipts. Good times!
> ...


 Lol, oh yes...that definitely happens. It's always good to get gift receipts, because you don't always know. It makes returns soo much easier, if you end up with multiples! I did forget about that..yes, some stores do specific packaging.


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2012)

My tracking info still hasn't updated in either USPS or Newgistics... starting to get (even more) impatient! I'm really looking forward to this GB and it seems to be taking more than it's sweet time getting out here.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 28, 2012)

> My tracking info still hasn't updated in either USPS or Newgistics... starting to get (even more) impatient! I'm really looking forward to this GB and it seems to be taking more than it's sweet time getting out here.


 Mine still hasn't updated either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still hasn't updated either


I keep telling myself that it's going to just show up and surprise me lol. Probably wishful thinking..


----------



## annieha10 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm at Anaheim, CA 

I wasnt getting any updates on usps nor newgistics so...

emailed CS about my box whereabouts.. and they sent me a new tracking number that shows 9/4 as delivery date..

Not so happy about the delay... but....... hey.. atleast I know its coming now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm at Anaheim, CA
> 
> ...


I might have to do the same. Are they sending you a new box entirely or just a new tracking number?


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info still hasn't updated in either USPS or Newgistics... starting to get (even more) impatient! I'm really looking forward to this GB and it seems to be taking more than it's sweet time getting out here.


 The Newgistics site showed that my box made it to California today, expected delivery of 9/4-9/5.  The USPS shows no movement for awhile.  Try the Newgistics site instead.

Another Impatient Glossybox Subscriber


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2012)

I really wish more sub companies would time their shipping in such a way that everyone got their boxes within a couple of days of each other....I love the element of surprise, and I can usually resist peeking for a day or two after people start getting theirs, but don't have enough willpower to hold out this long, lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2012)

For you California girls, I got mine today but it still hasn't updated on the site, even after I received it. The shipping is just derpy and unreliable.


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For you California girls, I got mine today but it still hasn't updated on the site, even after I received it. The shipping is just derpy and unreliable.


 I just checked USPS.com and it says my box has been delivered. Cool beans, will get to check it out tonight!

Thanks Dalylah for the heads up.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish more sub companies would time their shipping in such a way that everyone got their boxes within a couple of days of each other....I love the element of surprise, and I can usually resist peeking for a day or two after people start getting theirs, but don't have enough willpower to hold out this long, lol.


I second this. I don't think I would mind stalking the tracking page for two weeks after the shipment confirmation email if I knew we'd all be getting them on or around the same day.


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 28, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues with the tracking? I got an email that my box was shipped 6 days ago, but every link I click on to track it doesn't give me any information. It just says in transit - no shipping date, no estimated delivery date, no city, nothing!


----------



## surelyslim (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the tracking? I got an email that my box was shipped 6 days ago, but every link I click on to track it doesn't give me any information. It just says in transit - no shipping date, no estimated delivery date, no city, nothing!


 Try using Newgistics.com (input your tracking num on the bottom right corner) if the USPS.com one isn't working. Sometimes it takes a while for it to load. Just because it's not showing up though, doesn't mean it's isn't moving. I think my June box didn't update info until a week after the initial tracking email from GB.


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try using Newgistics.com (input your tracking num on the bottom right corner) if the USPS.com one isn't working. Sometimes it takes a while for it to load. Just because it's not showing up though, doesn't mean it's isn't moving. I think my June box didn't update info until a week after the initial tracking email from GB.


 Thanks! It looks different from the tracking they've had in the past. I still don't have a ship date or estimated delivery date. Strange!


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2012)

> The Newgistics site showed that my box made it to California today, expected delivery of 9/4-9/5. Â The USPS shows no movement for awhile. Â Try the Newgistics site instead. Another Impatient Glossybox Subscriber


 The tracking number shows up in both, but they both have not updated since 8.18. Patience is not one of my strong suits lol!


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2012)

> I really wish more sub companies would time their shipping in such a way that everyone got their boxes within a couple of days of each other....I love the element of surprise, and I can usually resist peeking for a day or two after people start getting theirs, but don't have enough willpower to hold out this long, lol.Â


 And I will "third" this whole post! Also, it seems like sub companies would want everyone's boxes to arrive close together - it creates more of a buzz and excitement when subscribers are comparing and talking about their boxes around the same time. Kind of like amps up overall happiness with the company. The longer this time is spread out, boxes are old news by the time the middle/tail end of subscribers actually receive them, which can often lead to a less favorable overall impression e.g. I like what I receive from GB, but am totally annoyed with shipping. Anyway, I digress. Here's to hoping (again) that my box miraculously shows up tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2012)

> For you California girls, I got mine today but it still hasn't updated on the site, even after I received it. The shipping is just derpy and unreliable.


 Sweet, thanks for letting us know! There is hope yet lol.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MakeupGalore (Aug 28, 2012)

I got my box today! I got the illamasqua in Radium, which I'll wear as I like bright colors. But the Ellis Faas creamy lip color in L105 (rusty brown). It's definitely on the fug side but I'll mix it with another color and make it wearable. All in all, I'm happy with this box but I agree with the majority that the Ellis Faas colors are kinda yucky. Oh well, it's a gamble but I enjoy them!


----------



## Dots (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got my box and swatched Purity and it's actually quite a pretty color because it isn't sheer like I thought it would be, don't know about the formula yet. It's kind of like a softer version of a color I got in my Julep box a few months ago. Also, got the L105 in the lippy and haven't looked at the color yet but it looks pretty from the outside and how super interesting is the packaging. I'm happy with the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow my box finally updated on the Newgisitcs site.  In 5 days it went from S Kearney, NJ to Elizabeth, NJ.  It's expected arrival date is 9/7-9/10.  So it will be here after I get back from vacation.  And it will almost be time for them to charge for September.
> 
> ...


 Wow... Maybe she wrote the Glossymag lol.


----------



## missionista (Aug 29, 2012)

I got the box today!  Woohoo!  

Got the Illamasqua in Taint (brown) and love it.  It is already on my toes, and is unlike anything I have.  It was one of the two shades I was most hoping for (the Radium also looked great), so I'm pleased.  For those of you who are unsure about wearing this color, it would probably be great with any shade of hot pink or mid-blue or silver as an accent, or used with those as a water marble thing.  This is an extremely wearable shade.  Great for Fall.

I got the Ellis Faas in L209.  It was not my first choice, but it's not bad.  I am fairly pale (MAC NW20), and when younger I had red hair which has now darkened to auburn.  I can rock a brown lip like no one's business, so it wasn't horrifying to receive this.  It's a little on the light side--I'd do better with a darker brown, but this can be used to beige out a red that doesn't work/is too bright (thanks for the tip, previous poster), and is wearable on its own.  The formula is lovely, very moisturizing.

I am very excited for the Ole Henrickson serum, and neutral on the primer.  That's a LOT of primer, and I don't use it that often.  That sample will last me over a year, I think.  The only thing I am not so excited about is the hair oil.


----------



## annieha10 (Aug 29, 2012)

@jessP

I'm not sure if im getting a new box... they didnt say...

but the ship out date is different than the first tracking number i received.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anyone used the primer or the hair oil yet?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey all, Just thought I'd ask--anybody want to trade their Ole Henriksen serum?  My trade thread is below, but I have other stuff I'd be willing to trade for it.  

Just PM me.  Thanks.


----------



## brio444 (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the primer or the hair oil yet?


 I really like the hair oil.  I think it's silicone free (though I haven't been able to confirm it with an actual list of ingredients?) and it seems to leave me hair not oily at all but kind of moist-feeling, if that makes ANY sense at all.

The primer is a little sticky, but kind of interesting.  I'm not usually a primer person, and I've been using a BB cream so it seems kind of unnecessary (?) but I do think the one day I used it so far I was less oily by the end of the day.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 29, 2012)

I finally got my box today!

I got the Illamasqua in Purity (peach) and it's pretty. I own nothing like it, and I'm just happy it's not brown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's a single quick (sloppy) coat on my bare nail:





And I got the Ellis Faas in Glazed Lips in L305 - Sheer Rusty Orange.

Again, I am relieved to have gotten something that is not a straight BROWN. While orange isn't a shade I've ever reached for on my own, I actually think I can make this one work. Glad I got Glazed Lips, as of the 3 formulas, it is the one that suits me best - I prefer sheer lip colors. Here's a swatch on my hand and on my lips. It's not quite as bright in real life as it looks in the first pic!









So, I am actually pretty happy with my box this month! Excited to try the other three items, as well.


----------



## jac a (Aug 29, 2012)

love this box! i would love to swap if someone received the alarm, taint or radium polish, swap list below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a beautiful color!


----------



## Souly (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box today!
> 
> ...


 I recognized your lips right away...have seen them many times on your blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That color looks so good on you! Crossing fingers for decent colors. My shipping hasn't updated since the 24th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (Aug 29, 2012)

I contacted CS last night and already got a response about my tracking. It's finally updating, but it's not due to arrive until 9/7 - 9/10. Sigh. It took 5 days for it to even get to the shipping facility.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 29, 2012)

I live in San Francisco and my box is currently in Richmond. All my packages usually sit there for a couple days..ugh. Luckily, my China Glossybox from the Olmypics came in last night


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in San Francisco and my box is currently in Richmond. All my packages usually sit there for a couple days..ugh. Luckily, my China Glossybox from the Olmypics came in last night


 Ooo, post a pic of the China box if you can.


----------



## jesmari (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow my box finally updated on the Newgisitcs site.  In 5 days it went from S Kearney, NJ to Elizabeth, NJ.  It's expected arrival date is 9/7-9/10.  So it will be here after I get back from vacation.  And it will almost be time for them to charge for September.
> 
> ...


 I think our boxes must be on the same delivery truck! I too am in CA and had to email them about never receiving a shipment notification, only to have them respond to me 2 hours later with a tracking number. It was also from this Nicole. My notification also updated today to the Elizabeth, NJ location and is expected 9/7-9/10 as well. Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels they forgot to ship their box!

This is my first Glossybox I will be getting, as I jumped on the $10 off a 3 month sub. I couldn't resist. Little did I know this sub would be such a pain  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way this is my first post so I hope I'm doing it right lol. I've been lurking this site for months and finally decided to create an account and join in on the fun. What else is there to do while sitting around in suspense waiting for these sub boxes?! I'm always last in receiving my Birchbox last and now this one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the primer or the hair oil yet?


The hair oil is okay...it does make your hair shine. But that's about it.  The primer is good BUT! It makes me super shiny underneath my makeup! Yikes..lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box today!
> 
> ...


Thank you for pics! The orange looks really great on you, especially with your green shirt.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Aug 29, 2012)

So excited to have gotten my box today. I received the Ellis Faas in L309 (clear) which I prefer over the light brown matte color that so many have received. It's not sticky at all and feels quite nice on. If it weren't so expensive, I would snatch up other colors in a second. My Illamasqua is in Purity (peach). I'm not usually a fan of anything peachy/coral/orange but it's actually sort of lovely. This truly is fantastic box and I'm a devoted fan of Glossybox for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the primer or the hair oil yet?


I tried the primer! It's very runny, but felt nice. It absorbed quickly and didn't feel oily. About the staying power... it's so-so in my opinion. I've tried worse primers, but for me this one's not "top notch". I have combination skin and large pores on my cheeks, usually my go-to primer is the Mineral Veil by Hourglass. The one from Glossybox feels very moisturizing though, so I actually thought about doubling it up and use it under primer for a layer of moisture.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 29, 2012)

The primer is interesting as it's supposed to both prime and moisturize.  I tried it and liked the feel of it on my skin, but from the one try I can't say for sure if it did its jobs well.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 29, 2012)

This is what came inside my China Glossybox. I just got it yesterday. It is from the month of May It was jam packed!





I just received my August box today. I received Illamasqua in Purity and Ellis Faas in L105. I'm a tad bit bummed about the shade I received for my Ellis Faas but I'm in total love with Purity&lt;3


----------



## missionista (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been playing with the shades some more, and my new favorite way to wear L209 is with a rose lip liner, smudged inward so there is not a sharp line on the lips.  Then a thin coat of the Ellis Faas over that.  It turns into a really pretty nude lip.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 30, 2012)

I've tried the primer (the past few hours today) and it is nice, goes on smooth and did not make me shiny at all.

And I've since applied the Ellis Faas more sheerly than I did above (which I did so that you could see the color and to get the full effect) and it's nice and just the right amount of tint. So I like it both ways! Happy!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried the primer (the past few hours today) and it is nice, goes on smooth and did not make me shiny at all.
> 
> And I've since applied the Ellis Faas more sheerly than I did above (which I did so that you could see the color and to get the full effect) and it's nice and just the right amount of tint. So I like it both ways! Happy!


I'm super happy with my Ellis Faas too. I've been wearing it a few days and I just LOVE it! Mine is red and like you said I can put it on lightly or build it up to be more bold. I adore everything about it but the price!


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 30, 2012)

How are you guys using the primer and the truth serum? One on top of the other or at different times of the day? I'm not quite sure what order to use these in along with my oil-free moisturizer.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 30, 2012)

How are you guys using the primer and the truth serum? One on top of the other or at different times of the day? I'm not quite sure what order to use these in along with my oil-free moisturizer.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys using the primer and the truth serum? One on top of the other or at different times of the day? I'm not quite sure what order to use these in along with my oil-free moisturizer.


 I use the truth serum before I put on my moisturizer.  Then I use my regular primer only before I put on foundation.  

I think the primer that came in the GB is supposed to replace your moisturizer and primer so I'd apply it after the truth serum and skip moisturizer entirely.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone have the promo code for the 3 months deal through refinery 29?  I swear there was a $10 off coupon somewhere and I can't seem to locate it.

Thanks Gals!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have the promo code for the 3 months deal through refinery 29?  I swear there was a $10 off coupon somewhere and I can't seem to locate it.
> 
> Thanks Gals!!


 Its a referral code so it can't be posted here, but if you google refinery 29 10 dollars off you'll find different ones floating all over the place.


----------



## missionista (Aug 30, 2012)

> How are you guys using the primer and the truth serum? One on top of the other or at different times of the day? I'm not quite sure what order to use these in along with my oil-free moisturizer.


 I use the truth serum at night.  Wash face, put on truth serum, moisturize.  BTW, does this smell like Hawaiian Punch to anyone else?  I like the serum OK, but the smell will definitely prevent me from purchasing.

I haven't used the primer yet, but this weekend when I have some time, my daytime plan is: primer, then foundation, then other makeup.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use the truth serum at night.  Wash face, put on truth serum, moisturize.  BTW, does this smell like Hawaiian Punch to anyone else?  I like the serum OK, but the smell will definitely prevent me from purchasing.
> ...


 I thought the serum smelled like Pez candy.  I love the smell.  I go for fruitier fragrances so that makes sense.


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

I got my box!! I received the Illamasqua in Glory (silver) which I love, love, looove! And the Ellis Faas Milky Lips is L209 (Toffee Beige) - kind of excited to try it out because I don't own a lip shade like it. Super happy with my GB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmakey9 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just joined MT to say this: I got an email from Refinery29 saying you could purchase a 3-month Glossybox sub through their website for $60. Big whoop, right? WELL, I found an online coupon code (referral code deleted) that takes $10 off your purchase. So I got 3 months for $50! You ladies may know about this already, but just thought I'd share in case anyone else wanted to take advantage.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 30, 2012)

I finally got mine! Guess I'll be keeping Glossybox after all :]





â™¥ Touch In Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Baseâ™¥ Ole Henriksen Truth Serumâ™¥ Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L305â™¥ Illamasqua Nail Varnish in Loadâ™¥ Biolage ExquisiteOil Replenishing Treatment


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got mine! Guess I'll be keeping Glossybox after all :]
> 
> ...


 Yayyy! Glad it arrived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got my box! I received the illamasqua in purity (peach) and the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L305(sheer rusty orange). I am hoping to trade the purity for a different color polish (maybe the brown or silver, not sure what other colors there are) and the glazed lips for a milky lips (open to most colors). Send me a pm if interested!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried the primer (the past few hours today) and it is nice, goes on smooth and did not make me shiny at all.
> 
> And I've since applied the Ellis Faas more sheerly than I did above (which I did so that you could see the color and to get the full effect) and it's nice and just the right amount of tint. So I like it both ways! Happy!





> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box!
> 
> I received the illamasqua in purity (peach) and the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L305(sheer rusty orange). I am hoping to trade the purity for a different color polish (maybe the brown or silver, not sure what other colors there are) and the glazed lips for a milky lips (open to most colors).
> ...


 We are box triplets ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yousoldtheworld, I'm with you on how awesome the gloss is. Perfect touch of color without being like HEY I ATE AN ORANGE POPSICLE OK COOL.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 30, 2012)

Since there were a lot of questions about my last post about "flagging," I'll try to explain it to you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A lot of you were right! A lot of companies have gone to recording ID/Driver License information during a return. Frequent returners often go into databases, and the company (if they see a negative pattern) can divorce the customer and ask them not to shop in the store anymore.

However, returning something you didn't buy at the store is a whole different ballgame. That's a fraudulent return (according to the reporting system I have to use) and is always flagged. In a lot of these cases, it's a product without a receipt and the merchandise is suspected stolen.

Now now, I KNOW you didn't steal your items and take them back to Sephora to exchange them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is just where we get into ethics and morals versus legality.

What she did is *technically* legal, but is it moral and ethical? That's up for each individual to decide.

All I'm saying is returns/purchases like that send up red flags in my system, and can often lead to a company divorcing a customer.

I'm not trying to cause a stir, I'm just trying to better explain what I was saying the other day.

Just be careful, I would hate for you to get flagged as a fraudulent returner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*the more you know* *rainbow sparkles*


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent explanation, Murf! I, too, was curious about the flagging process - thanks for posting!


----------



## Souly (Aug 30, 2012)

Mine came today! Even though the tracking hasn't moved since the 24th. I got purity &amp; toffee beige milky lips L209. So much better than last months! I didn't like that senna gloss at all, this months gloss...awesome!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 30, 2012)

I am so happy with this month's box. I got the Ellis Faas in L301 and it is gorgeous. I can never, ever, _ever_ get reds to work on my lips, but this one does. I love the formula too, and actually purchased the L303 so I could have another color option. I do wish there were more cool tones available but as nice as the Ellis red is I am tempted to try one of the other colors I would normally write off and see how it looks. On the down side I got Taint in the LlamaSquama* and it is a color I don't think I will wear even though the finish looks intriguing. The Zoya BOGO has me rolling in new polish though so I don't really feel deprived by putting the Taint up for trade. * I used to really enjoy saying the name Illamasqua. It rolls off the tongue and then does a little somersault at the end - it is just a pleasant word to vocalize (yes, I am weird like that). This thread _ruined_ the word for me and now not only can I not _say_ Illamasqua, whenever I see the word, I visualize haughty llamas with rainbow colored lashes and weird gold headpieces.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 30, 2012)

Oof.  I ended up with Ellis Faas in L105 (Rusty Brown) and Illamasqua in Purity.  Anyone interested in swapping?  I would love to swap Purity for Load, Radium, or Glory and L105 for pretty much anything cool (L104, L102, L106, L201, L203, L303), but I'm not absolutely tied to those swaps.  I'm basically interested in swapping these for things I would actually use, and these are not colors I would ever use.  The lipstick is too warm, and the nail polish is too traditional/conservative.

(And I always think it's "illmalaska."  I can't seem to convince my brain to consider any other possibility!)


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oof.  I ended up with Ellis Faas in L105 (Rusty Brown) and Illamasqua in Purity.  Anyone interested in swapping?  I would love to swap Purity for Load, Radium, or Glory and L105 for pretty much anything cool (L104, L102, L106, L201, L203, L303), but I'm not absolutely tied to those swaps.  I'm basically interested in swapping these for things I would actually use, and these are not colors I would ever use.  The lipstick is too warm, and the nail polish is too traditional/conservative.
> 
> (And I always think it's "illmalaska."  I can't seem to convince my brain to consider any other possibility!)


 OMG ME ME ME ME I want Purity! 

I have a BNIB Radium! MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## singerchick (Aug 30, 2012)

I finally got mine! It showed up before the tracking updated, so if your tracking has stalled, there is still hope! I actually got mine a couple of days ago, so I've gotten to play with everything, and I LOVE this box!!! Ellis Faas in L209 toffee beige and Llama Squama in Purity: I'm a redhead, so these work perfectly with my Casper-like coloring. Not crazy about the polish's texture, but the color is really pretty. Adore the vitamin c serum. It smells soooo good, and my skin already looks brighter. The primer feels amazing, and works well, so far. Hair oil is...well, it's hair oil.  All in all, I couldn't be happier with this box. Plus, my husband says he feels safer now that I have an Ellis Faas silver bullet/stake. I can take out both werewolves and vampires with my lipgloss, which may make me the perfect woman.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got mine! It showed up before the tracking updated, so if your tracking has stalled, there is still hope! I actually got mine a couple of days ago, so I've gotten to play with everything, and I LOVE this box!!!
> 
> Ellis Faas in L209 toffee beige and Llama Squama in Purity: I'm a redhead, so these work perfectly with my Casper-like coloring. Not crazy about the polish's texture, but the color is really pretty.
> ...


 LOL I love the last part of your post! I may have to tell my fiance the same thing - he may end up feeling better about my beauty subscription box addiction hehe


----------



## singerchick (Aug 30, 2012)

> LOL I love the last part of your post! I may have to tell my fiance the same thing - he may end up feeling better about my beauty subscription box addiction heheÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I hadn't noticed it, but once he pointed it out, I couldn't unsee it!


----------



## missionista (Aug 30, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 30, 2012)

I cancelled My glossy box Sub earlier this week despite having flawless service from them since June. Today I received this month's box and lo and behold, no Elis Faas lippie for me. 

My Box Contained:

Illamasqua-Radium

Matrix Exquisite Oil

Ole Henriksen-Truth Serum

A

Touch in Honey Moon Skin Base

Am I missing a product here? Or did I get an alternate item instead? Help!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled My glossy box Sub earlier this week despite having flawless service from them since June. Today I received this month's box and lo and behold, no Elis Faas lippie for me.
> 
> ...


 You're missing it.  Everyone received the same items.  The variations were the colors of the lippies and polish.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled My glossy box Sub earlier this week despite having flawless service from them since June. Today I received this month's box and lo and behold, no Elis Faas lippie for me.
> 
> ...


Definitely missing it. Just call or email them and let them know.


----------



## JessP (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled My glossy box Sub earlier this week despite having flawless service from them since June. Today I received this month's box and lo and behold, no Elis Faas lippie for me.
> 
> ...


 I agree with Ange and Dalylah - I was missing a product in last month's GB, so I sent an email to CS. They responded in a day or two and said they'd send out the missing product. I received it a little less than two weeks later, so definitely contact them!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Ladies!  I wanted to make sure I knew what I was talking about before I sent them an email.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Aug 31, 2012)

Even though I'm scratching my head over the colors I got in my box (Radium and L107), this box was really nice due to the full sizes and awesome sample sizes.  The Truth Serum I already have from TestTube but love me an extra!  It's really nice and does brighten my face and the orangey scent is nice as I usually don't like skincare for my face to be scented.  I haven't tried anything else though, not sure if I want to trade the lippie and/or polish or just try them out and see if they'd surprise me and work out, but they definitely aren't colors I would have picked out for myself.


----------



## katie danielle (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All in all, I couldn't be happier with this box. Plus, my husband says he feels safer now that I have an Ellis Faas silver bullet/stake. I can take out both werewolves and vampires with my lipgloss, which may make me the perfect woman.


 My boyfriend's mind went somewhere completely different when he saw the Ellis Faas...I'll keep it classy by just saying that I had to tell him there were no batteries inside of it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My boyfriend's mind went somewhere completely different when he saw the Ellis Faas...I'll keep it classy by just saying that I had to tell him there were no batteries inside of it.


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  I'm sure they have those kinds of subs too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  I'm sure they have those kinds of subs too.


 


> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My boyfriend's mind went somewhere completely different when he saw the Ellis Faas...I'll keep it classy by just saying that I had to tell him there were no batteries inside of it.


 Those would be Passion Parties!! lmao! That's funny...


----------



## missionista (Aug 31, 2012)

Tried the primer today.  So far, I love it!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 31, 2012)

Love the hair oil, its made my hair less frizzy without making it look greasy. It also made it much shinier. I used it after styling. 

The serum is really nice. I was using a moisturizer before, but found my skin was oily, so I've been using this in place of it and my skin looks brighter and a lot more even now, no grease. Its light and I think it works great for summer.

Primer is nice, but its very goopy and doesnt spread as nicely as just primer (mac primer is like silk). I'm on the fence about it, but it was a nice sized sample. I was very happy with my box this month, more so for the skin care/hair care items than for the lip/nailpolish, as the two colors I received aren't really my favorites. I'm excited to see next month and feel like I got my money worth and also found a product I really like.


----------



## JessP (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My boyfriend's mind went somewhere completely different when he saw the Ellis Faas...I'll keep it classy by just saying that I had to tell him there were no batteries inside of it.


 Bahahaa that is hilarious! Boys, I tell ya lol.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  I'm sure they have those kinds of subs too.


 You mean like Boink Box?


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean like Boink Box?


Thought you were joking. Googled it. Cracked up laughing. I want that!


----------



## JessP (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean like Boink Box?


 Shut the front door. That's hilarious.


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shut the front door. That's hilarious.


 Notice how they have two different price points? LOL


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thought you were joking. Googled it. Cracked up laughing. I want that!


 I couldn't make these things up!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean like Boink Box?


 OMG--that is for real!!! Could you imagine getting a box every month?  I can't keep up with my beauty subs.  If I got a Boink Box sub, I'd have toys spilling out of every drawer...And can you just imagine the trade thread for swaps???


----------



## calexxia (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG--that is for real!!! Could you imagine getting a box every month?  I can't keep up with my beauty subs.  If I got a Boink Box sub, I'd have toys spilling out of every drawer...And can you just imagine the trade thread for swaps???


 "used once - sanitized. Just not for me"


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "used once - sanitized. Just not for me"


 Well played






Laughing so hard, I'm crying.


----------



## JessP (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "used once - sanitized. Just not for me"


 LOL this sub box just boggles my mind! The name even more so (who in the heck thought of BoinkBox?! Sooo awkward.. "yeah, I'm a BoinkBox subscriber. You should totally check it out." Um, nothanks...).


----------



## crystalclear65 (Aug 31, 2012)

After much headache i finally recieved my GB.  I cancelled my subscription after having to fight w/them the last two months.  A beauty subscription should be something i enjoy, not something that causes me stress.

I recieved the Ellis Faas in L305... Would anyone be interested in trading me for L108, L208, L209, or L308 ?...


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "used once - sanitized. Just not for me"


Ewwww @ sanitized hahahaha. So wrong but so funny


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crystalclear65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After much headache i finally recieved my GB.  I cancelled my subscription after having to fight w/them the last two months.  A beauty subscription should be something i enjoy, not something that causes me stress.
> 
> I recieved the Ellis Faas in L305... Would anyone be interested in trading me for L108, L208, L209, or L308 ?...


 If you don't find someone to trade, give L305 a shot...you can apply it thin, so that it's super sheer! I was surprised at how much I liked it.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "used once - sanitized. Just not for me"


 You guys are KILLING ME. Also my fiancee wants me to quit Birchbox and join Boink Box. ahahahaha!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 31, 2012)

Like Unicorn Llamas



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so happy with this month's box. I got the Ellis Faas in L301 and it is gorgeous. I can never, ever, _ever_ get reds to work on my lips, but this one does. I love the formula too, and actually purchased the L303 so I could have another color option. I do wish there were more cool tones available but as nice as the Ellis red is I am tempted to try one of the other colors I would normally write off and see how it looks.
> On the down side I got Taint in the LlamaSquama* and it is a color I don't think I will wear even though the finish looks intriguing. The Zoya BOGO has me rolling in new polish though so I don't really feel deprived by putting the Taint up for trade.
> * I used to really enjoy saying the name Illamasqua. It rolls off the tongue and then does a little somersault at the end - it is just a pleasant word to vocalize (yes, I am weird like that). This thread _ruined_ the word for me and now not only can I not _say_ Illamasqua, whenever I see the word, I visualize haughty llamas with rainbow colored lashes and weird gold headpieces.


----------



## Max88 (Aug 31, 2012)

I applied Illamasqua's Load earlier on in the week so it's not at it's best but thought I'd share a picture.


----------



## crystalclear65 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't find someone to trade, give L305 a shot...you can apply it thin, so that it's super sheer! I was surprised at how much I liked it.


 Frankly the color scares me.. lol  I usually wear nude/pink lip colors.  This color looks like goose poop.


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I have L305 and it applies as sheerly as you want it...it's actually beautiful!


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 31, 2012)

If anyone is interested, I found this blog post to have very accurate Ellis Faas swatches, at least for the two colors I have.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined MT to say this: I got an email from Refinery29 saying you could purchase a 3-month Glossybox sub through their website for $60. Big whoop, right? WELL, I found an online coupon code (referral code deleted) that takes $10 off your purchase. So I got 3 months for $50! You ladies may know about this already, but just thought I'd share in case anyone else wanted to take advantage.


Thank you, emmakey9!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow!  How cool!  And, ten items!  Have you tried any?  Do you like them?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You guys are KILLING ME. Also my fiancee wants me to quit Birchbox and join Boink Box. ahahahaha!


 I'm still surprised no one has commented on how Illamasqua's "Taint" is a brown shade and "Load" is a creamy white.....


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still surprised no one has commented on how Illamasqua's "Taint" is a brown shade and "Load" is a creamy white.....


I noticed but I was trying to keep my filthy mind to myself.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed but I was trying to keep my filthy mind to myself.


 Well, the whole line is supposed to be based off the leather boots German prosties wore.....so.....


----------



## pobox607 (Sep 1, 2012)

Did anyone else get an empty Ellis faas? I took it to a sephora to see if I just couldn't figure out how to use it and they definately told me it was empty. I emailed glossybox and now I have to send them a picture. Of course the item I was most looking forward to trying and the most valuable is broken. Points lost GB.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get an empty Ellis faas? I took it to a sephora to see if I just couldn't figure out how to use it and they definately told me it was empty. I emailed glossybox and now I have to send them a picture. Of course the item I was most looking forward to trying and the most valuable is broken. Points lost GB.


Mine took about a gazillion twists to produce any product. I mean seriously.. like 3 minutes of twisting.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 1, 2012)

To the ladies that are taking advantage of the Refinery29 deal and canceled their current glossybox subscriptions, did you sign up again with your old account or did you create a new one?

Still waiting for my August box. I'm looking forward to trying the Illamasqua polish, but I hope I don't get Load or Purity as I don't think they'll look good with my skin coloring.


----------



## JessP (Sep 1, 2012)

> To the ladies that are taking advantage of the Refinery29 deal and canceled their current glossybox subscriptions, did you sign up again with your old account or did you create a new one? Still waiting for my August box. I'm looking forward to trying the Illamasqua polish, but I hope I don't get Load or Purity as I don't think they'll look good with my skin coloring.


 While logged into my GB account online, I canceled my monthly subscription, then "purchased" the R29 deal by entering my coupon code and checking out. The GB purchase form changes to say "no payment info required" and then you just click submit. It was super-easy. Now when I log in, it shows that my monthly account is canceled but that I have an active 3-month sub. Hope this helps!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally got my box today. Pleased. I got the purity and clear gloss. This is my first experience with the polish. I feel it's a bit streaky though.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While logged into my GB account online, I canceled my monthly subscription, then "purchased" the R29 deal by entering my coupon code and checking out. The GB purchase form changes to say "no payment info required" and then you just click submit. It was super-easy. Now when I log in, it shows that my monthly account is canceled but that I have an active 3-month sub. Hope this helps!


 Thanks! I'll give that a try!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else get an empty Ellis faas? I took it to a sephora to see if I just couldn't figure out how to use it and they definately told me it was empty. I emailed glossybox and now I have to send them a picture. Of course the item I was most looking forward to trying and the most valuable is broken. Points lost GB.
> ...


----------



## LadyEarth (Sep 1, 2012)

So my replacement gloss I requested due to other one sent with my box matches my skin tone came in today- I was sent the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips L302 which is dark brown and will not work at all, so I'm putting up this one for trade in a few minutes for some indie polishes or anything I can get to get rid of this. I hate being wasteful. If not I'm going to donate them. I'm so unsure on why they sent such unflattering shades out despite our profiles, and assuring me they would send something that should work.

So up for trade Ellis Faas Glazed Lips L302 and Creamy Lips L107


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my replacement gloss I requested due to other one sent with my box matches my skin tone came in today- I was sent the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips L302 which is dark brown and will not work at all, so I'm putting up this one for trade in a few minutes for some indie polishes or anything I can get to get rid of this. I hate being wasteful. If not I'm going to donate them. I'm so unsure on why they sent such unflattering shades out despite our profiles, and assuring me they would send something that should work.
> 
> So up for trade Ellis Faas Glazed Lips L302 and Creamy Lips L107


 The Glazed Lips formula is such that it can be applied SUPER sheer, so that there's barely a tint! It's not opaque. You can apply it so that the color is vibrant but it's really easy to apply it super sheer and the formula feels nice. Give it a shot!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Sep 1, 2012)

> Since there were a lot of questions about my last post about "flagging," I'll try to explain it to you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A lot of you were right! A lot of companies have gone to recording ID/Driver License information during a return. Frequent returners often go into databases, and the company (if they see a negative pattern) can divorce the customer and ask them not to shop in the store anymore. However, returning something you didn't buy at the store is a whole different ballgame. That's a fraudulent return (according to the reporting system I have to use) and is always flagged. In a lot of these cases, it's a product without a receipt and the merchandise is suspected stolen. Now now, I KNOW you didn't steal your items and takeÂ them back to Sephora to exchange them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is just where we get into ethics and morals versus legality. What she did is *technically* legal, but is it moral and ethical? That's up for each individual to decide. All I'm saying is returns/purchases like that send up red flags in my system, and can often lead to a company divorcing a customer. I'm not trying to cause a stir, I'm just trying to better explain what I was saying the other day. Just be careful, I would hate for you to get flagged as a fraudulent returner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *the more you know* *rainbow sparkles*


 What about this, my mom bought me a Bare Escentuals product that I cant use because I'm allergic to it. I was planning to return it to Sephora which is where she purchased it but I don't have a receipt. Is that ok to do? I have made other returns to Sephora but only once without a receipt because I lost it, but I did purchase that product there.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about this, my mom bought me a Bare Escentuals product that I cant use because I'm allergic to it. I was planning to return it to Sephora which is where she purchased it but I don't have a receipt. Is that ok to do? I have made other returns to Sephora but only once without a receipt because I lost it, but I did purchase that product there.


 Of course, there's nothing wrong with returning something that didn't work for you. I believe murflegirl's post was more in reference to people "returning" items to stores that the products didn't originate from. Also, stores don't flag you for one return every once in a blue moon, but many many returns, especially high value. That's more suspicious, I'd imagine.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine took about a gazillion twists to produce any product. I mean seriously.. like 3 minutes of twisting.


 Ditto.  I finally turned it pointy side down and kept twisting and then color came out.  Not sure if it was the turning it upside down or twisting it that did the trick.  I am storing it upside down though since that's how the Ellis Faas holders store it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To the ladies that are taking advantage of the Refinery29 deal and canceled their current glossybox subscriptions, did you sign up again with your old account or did you create a new one?
> 
> Still waiting for my August box. I'm looking forward to trying the Illamasqua polish, but I hope I don't get Load or Purity as I don't think they'll look good with my skin coloring.


I used my regular account. I don't think GB cares if you have multiple boxes per email address like other sub boxes.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 2, 2012)

am i the only one who isn't impressed with the nail polish?  i got radium, the suuuuuper bright green, which would not have been my choice of color. i found the formula to be streaky (though it could be due to the butter base coat because that doesn't play nice with all of my Zoyas either) and the application cumbersome due to the size of the lid.  *shrug* guess i don't get they hype.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> am i the only one who isn't impressed with the nail polish?  i got radium, the suuuuuper bright green, which would not have been my choice of color. i found the formula to be streaky (though it could be due to the butter base coat because that doesn't play nice with all of my Zoyas either) and the application cumbersome due to the size of the lid.  *shrug* guess i don't get they hype.


 I have to say I'm not especially into it either after having my box for a bit. I got Purity, the peach color, and while it's pretty, I don't see myself reaching for it much, if at all. And the formulation is just okay.

I might look for a shimmery or sparkly topcoat for it, might make it more my style. At any rate, I'm still glad to get it, as at least I'm no longer curious about Illamasqua and I won't spend any money on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Sep 2, 2012)

After CS made it sound like they would not replace my dark brown lippie, I ordered 301 from beauty.com with a coupon I had.  I **love** it.  Then, I got surprised by a replacement lippie from GB yesterday in my mail.  L301.  Haha.  

So, if anyone is interested in L301 or my original L107 (each brand new unopened and unused), I would love to trade for L205, 207, 208, 108 or maybe 103.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm not especially into it either after having my box for a bit. I got Purity, the peach color, and while it's pretty, I don't see myself reaching for it much, if at all. And the formulation is just okay.
> ...


 i bought China Glaze ray-diant on clearance at Ulta last week and am thinking i'll try that over radium.  might be blinding!  

like you, i'm glad i know now and will stick with my usual polish brands.


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After CS made it sound like they would not replace my dark brown lippie, I ordered 301 from beauty.com with a coupon I had.  I **love** it.  Then, I got surprised by a replacement lippie from GB yesterday in my mail.  L301.  Haha.
> 
> So, if anyone is interested in L301 or my original L107 (each brand new unopened and unused), I would love to trade for L205, 207, 208, 108 or maybe 103.


I am interested! I PM'd you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy crap. So in love with EVERY SINGLE THING in this box. 

Here's my review. The box is worth $92.92. HOLY SHET.

http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/09/glossybox-august-2012.html


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 2, 2012)

After using them a few days, I really love the primer and serum! The serum smells orangey and yummy, and the primer is nice and moisturizing. Still loving the Ellis Faas...I think it's the glossiness I like the best. It doesn't look like a typical lip gloss shine, ti almost just looks like your lips are wet, like you just licked them or something. Pretty!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> am i the only one who isn't impressed with the nail polish?  i got radium, the suuuuuper bright green, which would not have been my choice of color. i found the formula to be streaky (though it could be due to the butter base coat because that doesn't play nice with all of my Zoyas either) and the application cumbersome due to the size of the lid.  *shrug* guess i don't get they hype.


No and honestly I feel terrible saying it. I was expecting to be over the moon with the polish. I adore the color I received however the formula was only so so, the polish is super streaky and it is already chipping like crazy (day 2). I just sort of figured it might be the type of polish I received since I got Glory and it is silver. At this point I would rather buy two Zoyas or three CGs for the same price. I will probably give it another try to see if I change my mind. If not, I'll give it to my girls.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody in the Bay Area got theirs yet? I'm so disappointed it shipped late and no movement for days now.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody in the Bay Area got theirs yet? I'm so disappointed it shipped late and no movement for days now.


 i received mine the 28th/29th... i forgot which date but one of those :/ hopefully you can get your box soon! :]


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 3, 2012)

So... I tried the Ellis Faas (Creamy Lips L105 - Rusty Brown) and hated it because it was too dark. It actually would be a great shade for me if I were into deeper shades and didn't feel like dark shades emphasized my not-so-attractive braces. Today, however, I gave it another shot. I only put a little dab on my lower lip, then used my finger to apply it to the rest of my upper and lower lip areas. Um, y'all. It made SUCH a pretty stain-like color! I have very fair skin with golden undertones and dark blue eyes (they look brown in pictures because they are so dark, but definitely grey-blue, not brown) with dark honey-blonde hair. The slight orange hue of the color brightened my eyes and worked perfectly with my complexion. I used a sheer red Pixi gel blush, foundation/concealer and the Beauty Addicts Show Off mascara, for a flushed, feminine, youthful look. I really liked it. I was totally blown away that I went from expecting to hate it to genuinely thinking I might actually wear this out where people can see me! I'd probably still never buy this, though, because the packaging is just so odd, haha. I actually kind of like unique packaging, but I feel like the $35 cost of this has gone more toward the packaging than the product. I do very much like that it doesn't smell/taste like anything. I hate the nasty lipstick-y, waxy smell many lipsticks emit.



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap. So in love with EVERY SINGLE THING in this box.
> 
> ...


 I also (reluctantly) tried the Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base (what a name!), and was thrilled with that. I might actually buy this if it continues to work so well. I actually only tried this today because I saw murflegirl's previous post about it. I have combination skin and often find my t-zone oily a few hours after applying foundation. This stuff felt great, gave my skin a nice, natural matte finish, reduced the appearance of my pores instantly, and only felt sticky/tacky for about 5-10 seconds until it was absorbed. My foundation looked great on top of it all day, too. What a great day for discovery. I am thrilled. Thank you, murflegirl for encouraging me to try this! Your enthusiasm made me open the box for the first time since receiving it over a week ago!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also (reluctantly) tried the Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base (what a name!), and was thrilled with that. I might actually buy this if it continues to work so well. I actually only tried this today because I saw murflegirl's previous post about it. I have combination skin and often find my t-zone oily a few hours after applying foundation. This stuff felt great, gave my skin a nice, natural matte finish, reduced the appearance of my pores instantly, and only felt sticky/tacky for about 5-10 seconds until it was absorbed. My foundation looked great on top of it all day, too. What a great day for discovery. I am thrilled. Thank you, murflegirl for encouraging me to try this! Your enthusiasm made me open the box for the first time since receiving it over a week ago!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Awww, thanks so much darling!

With my combination skin, I don't often throw caution to the wind like that and just TRY something. But you're right, it's awesome. I hope my skin continues to react well to it - if so, I will definitely be trying to find the full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you stepped out of your comfort zone!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody in the Bay Area got theirs yet? I'm so disappointed it shipped late and no movement for days now.


 I live in San Francisco and I received mine on the 30th. It should pass by Richmond, CA if you're in the Bay Area...


----------



## dotybird (Sep 4, 2012)

I finally opened my box today (after being away for a week) and I got the Ellis Faas in L107 and the Illmasqua in Purity.   I would love to trade both for other colors or other items. Send me a message if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got mine! It showed up before the tracking updated, so if your tracking has stalled, there is still hope! I actually got mine a couple of days ago, so I've gotten to play with everything, and I LOVE this box!!!
> 
> Ellis Faas in L209 toffee beige and Llama Squama in Purity: I'm a redhead, so these work perfectly with my Casper-like coloring. Not crazy about the polish's texture, but the color is really pretty.
> ...


HAHA! That's what my boyfriend said. A silver stake for Vampires! HAHA!


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm loving the honey base as well. It's sticky when you pat it on but once it dries it's fine. Plus, I think if it's sticky it's holding my BB cream on better.


----------



## LadyEarth (Sep 4, 2012)

Just a quick post that both Ellis Faas Glazed Lips L302 and Creamy Lips L107 is still up for trade for a few more day before they get donated. PM if interested.


----------



## shammycat (Sep 4, 2012)

I managed to get one of the brown Glazed Lips (L302). Would anyone with a red/pink based shade be up for a swap?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm beyond unhappy with my box. I cancelled because the $21/month just wasn't worth it. I got the bright green polish, which just isn't for me and the formula sucked. So streaky. The gloss was too dark and sticky for me and took way too long to get product to twist up. The primer base was the only thing I enjoyed. So while there was great value this time around, I just don't use enough of my samples (usually only 1 each box) to justify keeping the sub. I wanted to and was hoping to stay on for the R29 box, but I'd rather spend my $21 on one high end product I'm pining for.


----------



## arendish (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving the honey base as well. It's sticky when you pat it on but once it dries it's fine. Plus, I think if it's sticky it's holding my BB cream on better.


I love it. I put it under a layer of powder on my way to Texas from Indiana and drove in a car with no air conditioning for 17 hours and still didn't look like a sweat machine when I got to my destination. I'm sold.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in San Francisco and I received mine on the 30th. It should pass by Richmond, CA if you're in the Bay Area...


 Mine just got to Richmond today. Hopefully it doesn't sit there too long. It feels like everyone has had their boxes forever!

I decided to cancel and resubscribe through the refinery29 deal. Then I forgot to put my voucher code in when I resubscribed so it charged my card! So far no response to my email seeing if I can cancel that one and resubmit with the code I already paid for!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 4, 2012)

Just came across this deal: Enter coupon code NYFW when you purchase a 3 month GlossyBox subscription and you'll receive a 4th month for free!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone been able to fill out their surveys for glossydots?


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess I'm not getting a GlossyBox this month. I wouldn't have canceled my monthly sub for the 3 month if I knew it started in October. I'm a little pizzed because the check out page definitely said that I would be receiving a box between August 26th-31st.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been able to fill out their surveys for glossydots?


No, and that really annoys me. Glossybox is my favorite sub so far, and I've been really pleased with my boxes and everything, but their communication is crappy slow confusing and the surveys take way too long to be available. Maybe they want us to have a honeymoon period with everything before letting us rate? I wish they would send an email or something when the stuff was ready to review. You know, how Sephora sends that email (they are marketing geniuses over at Sephora) asking you to review a recent purchase... why doesn't GB have something automated like that? It would make so much sense! I'm guessing that is a service that they would have to pay for, and I'm happy to not pay more than I'm already paying... but gee, it would be nice.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in San Francisco and I received mine on the 30th. It should pass by Richmond, CA if you're in the Bay Area...


 I guess it's coming nextweek? No movement still. I live in Emeryville.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, and that really annoys me. Glossybox is my favorite sub so far, and I've been really pleased with my boxes and everything, but their communication is crappy slow confusing and the surveys take way too long to be available. Maybe they want us to have a honeymoon period with everything before letting us rate? I wish they would send an email or something when the stuff was ready to review. You know, how Sephora sends that email (they are marketing geniuses over at Sephora) asking you to review a recent purchase... why doesn't GB have something automated like that? It would make so much sense! I'm guessing that is a service that they would have to pay for, and I'm happy to not pay more than I'm already paying... but gee, it would be nice.


 I called them this morning and they said the surveys would be loaded by the end of the week. Guess they want to make sure we try the items before filling them out?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 5, 2012)

They always tell me the end of the week when I ask. Even if the first time I asked already passed. Plus my last surveys were for items I didn't even receive.


----------



## jesmari (Sep 5, 2012)

After what felt like an eternity, I can now say...I  GOT MY BOX!!




So happy with the nail polish! I got it in Purity which is what I was hoping for. However, I got the Ellis Faas Milky Lips in L204.. so not cute on me. I even tried just putting a little bit and spreading it but its so orange! When I put it on it looks I rubbed rust on my lips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's too bad too because I loved the smooth texture of the gloss on my lips. I am excited to try the Touch in Sol, it looks intriguing.  Overall, I am pretty happy with this box and it was worth the wait. Hopefully though, it won't take as long next time. I would like to be surprised by the items of my box for once at least. This box came along with my ASOS order which also shipped through Newgistics. It's funny because my Glossybox shipped August 23 and my ASOS order shipped August 27 and yet they managed to meet up on the same truck. I guess the shipment truck does just sit there until its full and ready to go.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called them this morning and they said the surveys would be loaded by the end of the week. Guess they want to make sure we try the items before filling them out?


Hey, thanks for checking into it and sharing your results. At least I know I'm not the only one who doesn't have them available!  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaptainSassy (Sep 5, 2012)

My surveys are up but for only 3 of the items ......hmmmm.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 5, 2012)

I received my box today. Got this Ellis Faas Glazed Lip Color L302 - sheer dark brown.

I am TAAAAAAAN and why in the world did they give me this!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My surveys are up but for only 3 of the items ......hmmmm.


Me too... It appears, based on the wording of the survey, that they really do want you to try first and get a good sincere opinion developed about the product before filling out the survey. Also, oy! with the grammatical errors and typos.

Hey, regarding the ExquisiteOil (which I enjoyed very much), you might be interested to know the ways Matrix Biolage recommends using it. I found a couple I hadn't thought of that I want to try now!

I copied from here:

http://www.matrix.com/products/biolage/ExquisiteOil/replenishing_treatment.aspx

Discover the 7 uses of NEW! ExquisiteOil

The ExquisiteOil Replenishing Treatment alone can be used to:


*MASSAGE* before shampooing for a smoothing treatment.
*RESTORE* dry mid-lengths and ends for immediate luster.
*REPLENISH *extra-dry ends by using as an overnight treatment.*
*DETANGLE *after shampooing for additional manageability.
*PROTECT *during blow-drying or prior to flat ironing for softness and shine.
* _When using as an overnight treatment, wrap hair to avoid transfer._

ExquisiteOil Replenishing Treatment can also be added to Conditioners and Masques to:


*CUSTOMIZE* with any Biolage treatment for added brilliance, softness and manageability.
*ENHANCE *3-step service by adding to either Micro-Oil Shampoo or Oil CrÃ¨me Conditioner.


----------



## jac a (Sep 5, 2012)

wow, i am in love with my ellis faas! i thought that it was a icky color at first. i have been using it for the past week and it is awesome! love the application, texture and staying power. i got the l105. love it! did i mention i love it, haha


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just came across this deal: Enter coupon code NYFW when you purchase a 3 month GlossyBox subscription and you'll receive a 4th month for free!


 WOOOOOOW. Thisplease omg. I'm sold. I have to resubscribe though...seems like a lot of trouble to deal with their customer service.

I really hope you girls in the Bay Area get your boxes soon...! It's already September!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, i am in love with my ellis faas! i thought that it was a icky color at first. i have been using it for the past week and it is awesome! love the application, texture and staying power. i got the l105. love it! did i mention i love it, haha


 I got L105 too. I like to use a Q-tip and dip a very tiny bit of my Ellis Faas then smear it on my lips. It's still a pretty bold color this way but it looks more natural and suitable. It's pretty cute too! I've worn it a few times like this since I've received it.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally got my box today! I got Load from Illamasqua and L302 from Ellis Faas. Thanks for the tips on the ExquisiteOil. I'm never quite sure what to do with hair oils since I have fine hair that gets oily quickly.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today! I got Load from Illamasqua and L302 from Ellis Faas. Thanks for the tips on the ExquisiteOil. I'm never quite sure what to do with hair oils since I have fine hair that gets oily quickly.


I have fine hair that gets oily with many products. I have to wash it every day or it looks gross. I have used this on wet hair and air-dried, which gives a little more polish to an air-dry, and I've also used it in combination with my usual volumizing/thickening styling product before a blowout, both with great results. My hair looks way better blow-dried instead of air-dried. Sometimes when I blow dry, I mix the styling product with three drops of the oil before applying to my hair, root to ends, and sometimes I apply it separately, mid-length to end. My hair feels like it did in high school, smooth and silky and shiny without being flat and limp.


----------



## redfox (Sep 6, 2012)

Ughhhh!!! I'm so aggravated right now.  I've been checking my tracking religiously for the past couple weeks now and my box hasn't moved since August 28th.  My expected delivery was scheduled for 8/31-9/4 and still nothing.  It says it's been in my city and "transferring to USPS" since the 28th.  Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## LAtPoly (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughhhh!!! I'm so aggravated right now.  I've been checking my tracking religiously for the past couple weeks now and my box hasn't moved since August 28th.  My expected delivery was scheduled for 8/31-9/4 and still nothing.  It says it's been in my city and "transferring to USPS" since the 28th.  Anyone else having this problem??


 Me - but I'm in California.  And my problem is the Bell Gardens hub where Newgistics and Mail Innovations drops off to USPS.  

I don't know WHAT is happening down there, but my Birchbox sat in Bell for 3 weeks and just finally got to me.  Now my Glossybox has been there since the 30th with no movement.  I never used to have this problem with USPS, but this sucks.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 6, 2012)

i swapped both my illamasqua and ellis faas for different shades! i received pale coffee from EF and radium for the polish originally, and swapped it for the deep wine color (EF) and purity polish.. LOVE both of them! the lippie is an amazing color, it's almost an exact dupe IMO for my favorite LE mac lipstick ("digna"). the polish is a bit runny but the color is really cute, great neutral. so yeah, i'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box today. Got this Ellis Faas Glazed Lip Color L302 - sheer dark brown.
> 
> I am TAAAAAAAN and why in the world did they give me this!


 
Can anybody help me how to use this color? I am TAN so I doubt I couldn't pull it off. I want to trade but I cant go to PO because I work in the morning and always travel in the weekends.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the Glazed Lips, so it can go on very, very sheer! Try putting on just a tiny amount with the brush...you might be surprised how wearable it is. I got the sheer rusty orange and it can be put on super sheer!


Found this in google images


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Found this in google images
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like fondue
> ...


Yeah looks like  smeared chocolate fondue!


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 7, 2012)

I love all the brands in the box but seems like the colors are reaaaally not for me!

I tried Illamasqua in Load:





It's kinda runny and streaky, i guess! Anybody tried to figure out the best way to apply this color?


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love all the brands in the box but seems like the colors are reaaaally not for me!
> 
> ...


When I have runny polishes I usually put on multiple coats that are very thin. That way they don't get all dripping looking or pool up. My polish wasn't runny but it was streaky even after 3 coats. The good news is that my daughters like it.


----------



## redfox (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me - but I'm in California.  And my problem is the Bell Gardens hub where Newgistics and Mail Innovations drops off to USPS.
> 
> I don't know WHAT is happening down there, but my Birchbox sat in Bell for 3 weeks and just finally got to me.  Now my Glossybox has been there since the 30th with no movement.  I never used to have this problem with USPS, but this sucks.


Well I called Newgistics today because I wanted to see if there was any way to pick up my box from wherever it is in my city and was told that due to Hurricane Isaac that several facilities shut down and that I should definitely have it by next week.  Well, I would understand that IF my city had been affected by the hurricane, but it was not.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I called Newgistics today because I wanted to see if there was any way to pick up my box from wherever it is in my city and was told that due to Hurricane Isaac that several facilities shut down and that I should definitely have it by next week.  Well, I would understand that IF my city had been affected by the hurricane, but it was not.


 But cities in between may well have been, plus with the various closures, there is less staffing for the "back end" of things.


----------



## singerchick (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I called Newgistics today because I wanted to see if there was any way to pick up my box from wherever it is in my city and was told that due to Hurricane Isaac that several facilities shut down and that I should definitely have it by next week.  Well, I would understand that IF my city had been affected by the hurricane, but it was not.


 That's weird. My city was right in the middle of it, and I got my box DURING the storm. I was shocked the mail even ran that day.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I have runny polishes I usually put on multiple coats that are very thin. That way they don't get all dripping looking or pool up. My polish wasn't runny but it was streaky even after 3 coats. The good news is that my daughters like it.


 I did the same. I used thin multiple coats. It turned out fine after two coats and a top coat.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine was not fun to apply -- it was goopy. I didn't attempt to thin it out, but went ahead and did a full (lazy) manicure (two coats, no base or top coat). I have short nails and I'm really hard on them, so my nails usually end up looking terrible after a couple of days max. I have now been wearing Purity for five days and it's only now beginning to chip. I'm not crazy about the color on me (my husband agreed; he said it was "a weird color" on me haha), but I like how long it lasted. There are a couple of flaws in the polish that I probably could have fixed if I weren't being lazy, but which wouldn't have been a problem if the polish weren't streaky/goopy to begin with. Overall, I don't think I'd buy the polish unless there were some amazing color I couldn't find somewhere else, but it was nice to get it.


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 7, 2012)

> Found this in google images  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes, if the glossy lips are applied heavily they will look like that but when I put it on I apply a very small amount and use the brush to spread it thin (like a stain) and then use my finger to pat it and spread the color around even more. At this point it is a gorgeous sheer wash of color. You might be surprised at how wearable it can be.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me how to use this color? I am TAN so I doubt I couldn't pull it off. I want to trade but I cant go to PO because I work in the morning and always travel in the weekends.


 I got the same color. I've tried putting it on very lightly and it gives me just a bit of color and shine - nothing like the fondue lips! I have to admit, although I like browns, this one's not my fave. It might be nice worn over other colors. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## JessP (Sep 7, 2012)

The rest of the surveys are up on my account (began with 3, now 2 more are up - Ole Henriksen and Touch in Sol). Wanted to let you ladies know so you can go check as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Sep 8, 2012)

Also, in regards to the Illamasqua polish, I know there were complaints about the square cap interfering and making it harder to apply. After some fiddling around, I think the bottles are similar to Chanel nail polish bottles in that you can remove the square top and grip the smaller one underneath. At least that was my experience but who knows, I may have a faulty bottle lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the same color. I've tried putting it on very lightly and it gives me just a bit of color and shine - nothing like the fondue lips! I have to admit, although I like browns, this one's not my fave. It might be nice worn over other colors. I haven't tried that yet.


 
It really doesn't work on me. The lip color slips off my lips and looks like I am a messy chocolate eater. Wearing it alone looks like I am celebrating Halloween soooo early. On the other hand, I tried to mix it with some different reds that I have, it somewhat worked. I mixed it with OCC Liptar NSFW and it looked okay. I will retry tomorrow with better lighting.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 8, 2012)

I just signed up for a 3-month plan with NYFW code which gives you a fourth box. The code works but am I supposed to receive any kind of confirmation that I will be receiving a fourth box free? I don't want to deal with their customer service 4 months down the road with nothing to prove for. 



 And does this also pause my current general subscription? 

My order ended up being $65.85 including tax which means each box is about $16.46 whereas my general subscription is $23.05 per month. Great save...as long as they give me the confirmation for that fourth box somewhere! Did anyone else try this code?


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for a 3-month plan with NYFW code which gives you a fourth box. The code works but am I supposed to receive any kind of confirmation that I will be receiving a fourth box free? I don't want to deal with their customer service 4 months down the road with nothing to prove for.
> 
> ...


 I 'm not sure about the 4th box, but it doesn't pause your monthly. Cancel the monthly for now.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I 'm not sure about the 4th box, but it doesn't pause your monthly. Cancel the monthly for now.


 Do I have to call them to cancel? I can't find where on the website to cancel my general subscription.


----------



## surelyslim (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do I have to call them to cancel? I can't find where on the website to cancel my general subscription.


 I emailed them, but calling seems to get you immediate results. Email took a couple days, just told them I bought a 3month subscription. I think their number is on facebook. Note that they operate M-F business hours.

Edit: 1 (855) 738-1140


----------



## JessP (Sep 8, 2012)

You can also cancel through your online GB account - click on 'recurring profiles' then the subscription you want to cancel. There is a button on the lower right that says 'cancel subscription.' I used this method to keep my R29 deal on my main account so that it would be easier to re-start my monthly sub once the R29 3 month sub runs out.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them, but calling seems to get you immediate results. Email took a couple days, just told them I bought a 3month subscription. I think their number is on facebook. Note that they operate M-F business hours.
> 
> Edit: 1 (855) 738-1140


 I hate e-mailing Glossybox. Whoever is working at their customer service via e-mail gives really bland responses that don't really get you where you want to be. I e-mailed them and called earlier but they only receive calls from Monday-Friday 9am-6pm. The exact time frame that I won't be available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can also cancel through your online GB account - click on 'recurring profiles' then the subscription you want to cancel. There is a button on the lower right that says 'cancel subscription.' I used this method to keep my R29 deal on my main account so that it would be easier to re-start my monthly sub once the R29 3 month sub runs out.


 Oh nice! For some reason, that didn't work for me before...

I found the farewell confirmation hilarious...

[SIZE=12pt]Wait, you really want to cancel your Glossybox, not be informed first of the hottest beauty trends and leave the many nice beauty miniatures to other people?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Â·         [/SIZE]{C}[SIZE=12pt]You give up your monthly surprise box full of luxury for self-indulging[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Â·         [/SIZE]{C}[SIZE=12pt]You have to form an opinion under time and buying pressure for cosmetics again[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Â·         [/SIZE]{C}[SIZE=12pt]You can't discover the latest trends by yourself. You'll miss exciting luxury brands of the next GlossyBox[/SIZE]
Wow, my old subscription was 2735. They've had over 10,000 orders since mine. xD


----------



## JessP (Sep 8, 2012)

> Oh nice! For some reason, that didn't work for me before... I found the farewell confirmation hilarious...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow, my old subscription was 2735. They've had over 10,000 orders since mine. xD Oh my goodness, that confirmation is hysterical! I must have glazed over mine or something because I don't recall seeing it (and I have a feeling I'd remember that lol!). Too funny!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 8, 2012)

My polish is messed up. I emailed them and haven't heard back. The cap is obviously crooked and seems stripped as it won't even tighten, just keeps spinning. So the polish is goopy and I don't even deem it usable.


----------



## JessP (Sep 8, 2012)

Try taking the square cap off - you'll be able to screw on the inner cap and your polish should seal. I wrote this post below on the page before. Hopefully doing so will help straighten out your polish cap!



> Also, in regards to the Illamasqua polish, I know there were complaints about the square cap interfering and making it harder to apply. After some fiddling around, I think the bottles are similar to Chanel nail polish bottles in that you can remove the square top and grip the smaller one underneath. At least that was my experience but who knows, I may have a faulty bottle lol.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 8, 2012)

The lid seal is stripped though, so it never finally tightens. It just keeps spinning and never stops.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lid seal is stripped though, so it never finally tightens. It just keeps spinning and never stops.


Can you pull the square part off vertically?


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My polish is messed up. I emailed them and haven't heard back. The cap is obviously crooked and seems stripped as it won't even tighten, just keeps spinning. So the polish is goopy and I don't even deem it usable.


 My Purity was goopy too! If I only applied one layer, it doesn't come out evenly at all. If I applied two layers, the color is way too deep...! Is it just me or what..?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my goodness, that confirmation is hysterical! I must have glazed over mine or something because I don't recall seeing it (and I have a feeling I'd remember that lol!). Too funny!
Hahah right? I literally rolled my eyes.


----------



## brio444 (Sep 9, 2012)

Let's see if I can get the picture thing to work...  

I actually really like my illamasqua.  I got alarm.  I was kind of meh about the color at first because I NEVER wear red nails.  Sometimes on my toes but like, twice a year.  Red's not really a great color on me usually - it somehow interferes with my coloring.  This one though has a touch of orange to it, which makes it awesome on me.  I put it on my toes and then liked it so much I did my fingers too!  Application-wise, I didn't find it gloopy at all.  I didn't bother with a base or top coat and did only one coat.  It's so shiny all by itself.  I'll be curious to see how long it lasts!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you pull the square part off vertically?


Nope.

I've emailed CS about it, but based on what I've heard about their CS, I'm not expecting them do much about it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice, that color looks great!



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see if I can get the picture thing to work...
> 
> I actually really like my illamasqua.  I got alarm.  I was kind of meh about the color at first because I NEVER wear red nails.  Sometimes on my toes but like, twice a year.  Red's not really a great color on me usually - it somehow interferes with my coloring.  This one though has a touch of orange to it, which makes it awesome on me.  I put it on my toes and then liked it so much I did my fingers too!  Application-wise, I didn't find it gloopy at all.  I didn't bother with a base or top coat and did only one coat.  It's so shiny all by itself.  I'll be curious to see how long it lasts!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 9, 2012)

About the Illamasqua -- I'm not really a nail polish junkie, as I have my pedis done at the salon usually and rarely paint my fingernails at all. I usually remove my nail polish with a non-acetone remover, but I keep a regular strengthening remover as well. The Illamasqua (two coats of Purity, no top or base coat) would not BUDGE with the non-acetone remover. I have had resistance removing polish with non-acetone in the past, but never complete refusal to cooperate haha! It came off easily with the regular remover, though. I just thought that was interesting. It really did wear well, as I have mentioned before, despite the less-than-stellar application.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 9, 2012)

Speaking of Illamasqua, I just found this out today, but did anyone else not know it's owned by Kryolan (cosmetics)?


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 9, 2012)

I read about it in article a year ago while I was researching Illamasqua foundations. I stumbled upon a couple websites about it, but never thought much of it. It was something about illamasqua being a fancier version of kryolan. And then something about illamasqua is a repackaged from kryolan cosmetics. I really can't remember the details. I have two of Illamasqua's foundation but I never tried Kryolan. I can't really compare the two if they're actually similar.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see if I can get the picture thing to work...
> 
> I actually really like my illamasqua.  I got alarm.  I was kind of meh about the color at first because I NEVER wear red nails.  Sometimes on my toes but like, twice a year.  Red's not really a great color on me usually - it somehow interferes with my coloring.  This one though has a touch of orange to it, which makes it awesome on me.  I put it on my toes and then liked it so much I did my fingers too!  Application-wise, I didn't find it gloopy at all.  I didn't bother with a base or top coat and did only one coat.  It's so shiny all by itself.  I'll be curious to see how long it lasts!


It looks really nice. My silver is super streaky and I really wish it wasn't. One word though, you might want to wear a base coat under the red even if you forego the topcoat. Most red polishes stain the nail.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Illamasqua, I just found this out today, but did anyone else not know it's owned by Kryolan (cosmetics)?


 Didn't know that either. Hmm.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see if I can get the picture thing to work...
> 
> I actually really like my illamasqua.  I got alarm.  I was kind of meh about the color at first because I NEVER wear red nails.  Sometimes on my toes but like, twice a year.  Red's not really a great color on me usually - it somehow interferes with my coloring.  This one though has a touch of orange to it, which makes it awesome on me.  I put it on my toes and then liked it so much I did my fingers too!  Application-wise, I didn't find it gloopy at all.  I didn't bother with a base or top coat and did only one coat.  It's so shiny all by itself.  I'll be curious to see how long it lasts!


 That is gorgeous. I wish I had Alarm now.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks really nice. My silver is super streaky and I really wish it wasn't. One word though, you might want to wear a base coat under the red even if you forego the topcoat. Most red polishes stain the nail.


 I've found I get more staining from dark colors than from reds (Zoya's Edyta was so bad I had to buff the hell out of my nails to get those stains gone, even my usual tooth-whitening gel trick didn't budge it. I looked like a corpse)


----------



## brio444 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've found I get more staining from dark colors than from reds (Zoya's Edyta was so bad I had to buff the hell out of my nails to get those stains gone, even my usual tooth-whitening gel trick didn't budge it. I looked like a corpse)


 Yeah, with greens I always do a base coat.  I figure with red it'll be a little pink, but at least won't look like I have an alien fungus.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Sep 10, 2012)

> Yeah, with greens I always do a base coat. Â I figure with red it'll be a little pink, but at least won't look like I have an alien fungus. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL! I actually started branching out into bold nail colors this morning - I have always been a pinks/neutrals kind of gal but the duochrome lured me into trying Zoya Ki in the recent BOGO and I just put it on. Here's hoping I did a good job with my base coat!!


----------



## redfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Ooohhh! Le sigh. FINALLY received my August box today and I feel like the beauty gods are rewarding me for having to wait sooooooo long to get it. I received the polish in purity and the Ellis Faas L305. Overall pretty happy with this one.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Sep 10, 2012)

I emailed Glossybox with my image and they send they're sending out a replacement product.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone else who got the color in Purity think it looks like you painted your nail with concealer?  Maybe it is too close to my skin color but the look is not appealing on me!


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 19, 2012)

I own several Illamasqua polishes before receiving Taint in my box. I've learned that a good base coat is pretty much required, or there will be yellowing regardless of the color polish used.  Having said that, I love their colors, and I'm a bit nerdy when I say that Velocity is a pretty close dupe to the dusky lilac-ish color Amy Pond wears on Doctor Who.

Also, since I own Radium and it seems that was one of their colors in the box - I've noticed that while the bottle shows that gorgeous shimmer, it doesn't translate well once it's applied to fingernails.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else who got the color in Purity think it looks like you painted your nail with concealer?  Maybe it is too close to my skin color but the look is not appealing on me!


 Yeah...I think it's cute in the bottle but I haaaate it on me...it looks bad with my skin, and the finish is blah. Just not impressed with it.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok glad I am not the only one!   I was so excited to try this brand and I thought the color was pretty and swatched it on my nail and was like "Wait, what?"  Maybe it is suppose to be peach on, but it literally looks like I painted my nail in concealer!  Lol Similar to how the Kyrolan in the "launch" box looked!  



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...I think it's cute in the bottle but I haaaate it on me...it looks bad with my skin, and the finish is blah. Just not impressed with it.


----------



## JessP (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok glad I am not the only one!   I was so excited to try this brand and I thought the color was pretty and swatched it on my nail and was like "Wait, what?"  Maybe it is suppose to be peach on, but it literally looks like I painted my nail in concealer!  Lol Similar to how the Kyrolan in the "launch" box looked!


 If it's on the white-ish side, maybe you can try using it as a base to deepen/brighten other nail colors on top?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 20, 2012)

The last two Glossyboxes have combined to make my new favorite product!  I love the Senna lip gloss (I got Chocolate Cherry) with a bit of the Ellis Faas dabbed on top to deepen the color.  I love the shine, and the staying power.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's not a bad idea...I'll try it. I'd hate to waste it but I am just not going to be wearing it. I've tried twice.


 I have some nude polishes I use underneath more sheer colors.  It works out fantastically and better than white since it blends into your skin tone.


----------



## singerchick (Sep 20, 2012)

In regards to Purity: I put a fine gold glitter polish over the top, and it really made a difference. It softened the bright peach and warmed it up a bit. In fact, I got more compliments that way than with the polish on its own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 21, 2012)

For those of you that loved the Ellis Faas I saw the new site Coterie is going to be having Ellis Faas on there.  As far as I know Coterie is like a Hautelook/Ideeli and if you search the butter london $11 deal thread there is more info on there.  I have a $25 coupon and since I got a color that wasn't for me I may look into it!


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to Purity: I put a fine gold glitter polish over the top, and it really made a difference. It softened the bright peach and warmed it up a bit. In fact, I got more compliments that way than with the polish on its own.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooh I'll try this. I feel so insecure everytime I wear Purity on its own since it's so bright!


----------

